# Prostatakrebs > Erste Hilfe/ Erster Rat >  PSA Wert 5,2

## highlander

Ich habe auf eigenen Wunsch den PSA Wert machen alssen ( ich glaube cPSA ) .Der Wert wurde nach der rektalen Untersuchung bestimmt und ich hatte morgens auch Sex.Ich amche mir nun ziemlich Gedanken.Als ich vor einigen jahren schon einmal beim Urologen war stellte er eine leicht vergößerte Prostata fest so wie diesmal auch.Der Wert 5,2 ist aber für einen 43 jährigen schon ziemlich hoch oder.
Ich habe  ziemlich Angst.Den nächsten termin habe ich Ende nächster Woche.Wie sollte nun weiter vorgegangen werden?

----------


## Frank1958

Moin, mach dich erst mal nicht verrückt. Kann ja auch eine Entzündung sein.  


> Der Wert wurde nach der rektalen Untersuchung bestimmt


 Tja ,das macht man normalerweise nicht. Klar das der Wert dann höher ist. Dazu noch 


> Sex


 Dann lass mal vor der nächsten PSA Messung den SEX weg so zwei drei Tage auch wenns dir schwer fällt.  Lg

----------


## highlander

Das geht schon.Aber 5,2 ist trotz der genannten Faktoren schon ziemlich hoch oder?Im urin war absolut kein Entzündungszeichen.

----------


## Mikael

> Der Wert wurde nach der rektalen Untersuchung bestimmt


Ich finde es ziemlich unfassbar, dass dieser billige handwerkliche Fehler immer noch so häufig gemacht wird.

----------


## highlander

Vieleicht lags daran dass ich anch der rektalen Untersuchung erst gesagt habe dass ich den PSA auch haben möchte , aber gut . Der hätte dann auch sagen können dass ich morgen wieder kommen soll.Trotzden soll ja das cPSA da nicht empfindlich sein und gerade weil es das cPSA ist , mache ich mir ziemlich gedanken bzw habe sogar leichte Panik

----------


## highlander

ich kenne mich da nicht gut aus aber der C PSA soll besser sein der er aussagekräftiger ist.Und da dieser bei mir bestimmt wurde habe ich nun Panik

----------


## buschreiter

Ich war in einer ähnlichen Situation und mein damaliger Urologe hat mich einmal im Monat zum Blutabzapfen eingeladen, damit man eine möglichst aussagekräftige Messreihe bekommt. Gegen eine mögliche Entzündung habe ich 3 Wochen lang ein Breitbandantibiotikum bekommen. So oder so ähnlich wird das Dein behandelnder Arzt vermutlich auch machen. Das Ganze hat sich ca. 9 Monate hingezogen und war psychisch ziemlich belastend. Aber ein PSA Wert ist leider nichts wert für eine vernünftige Einschätzung der Situation...

----------


## highlander

Nee also 9 Monate Ungewissheit halte ich nicht aus.Habe gerade was von diesem Prostata Zentrum in Offenbach gelesen und etwas von Mannheim.Wie ist das mit einem MRT.Müsste ich das im Moment selbst zahlen?

----------


## highlander

Ich habe echt ziemliche Angst.Wenn man solliest dass bei Werten von 4-10, ca 4 von 10 Männer Krebs haben.

----------


## buschreiter

Das kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen...bei mir wurde bis zur Biopsie so lange gewartet, weil sich keiner der Ärzte vorstellen konnte, daß man in so jungen Jahren (41) schon Prostatakrebs haben könnte. Die Biopsie brachte dann Gewissheit...
Aber erstes Gebot ist Ruhe bewahren, nochmal messen, evtl. Antibiotikum nehmen, nochmal messen, evtl. Biopsie.

----------


## highlander

ich mache mir halt deswegn etwas Hoffnung weil ich zuvor wie gesagt sex hatte , Rad gefahren bin ( aber nur kurz ) und noch die rektale Untersuchung.Kann es möglich sein dass der Wrt dadurch soweit nach oben gegangen ist obwohl der CPSA gemessen wurde.Eher nicht stimmts?

----------


## uwes2403

Rad fahren, DRU, Sex, entzündliche Prozesse - alles beeinflusst den PSA, teilweise erheblich.  Ist bei dir definitiv der cPSA gemessen worden ? Der soll davon weniger beeinflussbar sein....

Ich kann deine Unruhe auch nachvollziehen, aber es bleibt nichts anderes übrig, als die nächste Messung abzuwarten - und zwar im gleichen Labor wie beim ersten Mal....

Gruß

Uwe

----------


## highlander

also ich habe mir den PSA Wert geholt.der Wert wurde im Eigenlabor betsimmt und es war laut Aussage der Arzthelferin NICHT der cPSA weil die das net bestimmen können im ihren Labor.

der Prostata Center in Offenbach hat nicht wirklich hier einen guten Ruf oder?

----------


## highlander

ich habe nun soviel gelesen dass ich noch mehr Angst habe.Von Metastasen die gerade bei kleinen Tumoren schon enstehen können.dass im Schnitt der PSA in meinem Alter unter 1 Liegen sollte.Ich meine selbst wenn der 3 fach erhöht wäre , wäre er doch nicht 5,2.ich habe echt Angst.

----------


## Carl70

> ich habe nun soviel gelesen dass ich noch mehr Angst habe.Von Metastasen die gerade bei kleinen Tumoren schon enstehen können.dass im Schnitt der PSA in meinem Alter unter 1 Liegen sollte.Ich meine selbst wenn der 3 fach erhöht wäre , wäre er doch nicht 5,2.ich habe echt Angst.


Hallo Highlander,

ich bin in einer ähnlichen Situation wie Du. Bei mir schlug der PSA-Wert im März 2015 Alarm. Er war bei 4,5. Dann bekam ich Antibiotika, um eine Entzündung auszuschließen. Der Wert stieg weiter, auf 5,8. Dann fand - auf mein Drängen - eine Biopsie (12 Stanzen) statt. Ergebnis: karzinomfreie Gewebeproben, aber floride chronische Prostatitis. Also erst einmal Beruhigung.

Dann ging und geht es weiter. Nach einem kurzen Abfall stieg der PSA weiter, auf 7,8. Danach 3-Tesla mp-MRT. Ergebnis: Wieder kein Hinweis auf ein Karzinom. MS-PIRADS-2 (übersetzt: Wahrscheinlich gutartig, die Skala geht von 1 (sehr wahrscheinlich gutartig) über 3 (schwer zu sagen) bis 5 (sehr wahrscheinlich Karzinom). Also wieder Beruhigung. Leider bleibt mein PSA hoch.

Ich bin mittlerweile bei zwei Urologen in Behandlung, einem (aus meiner Sicht sehr guten) in eigener Praxis, und einem ziemlich bekannten Chefarzt. Der Grund für meinen hohen PSA ist weiter nicht gefunden. Derzeit bekomme ich wieder Antibiotika. PSA pendelt um 5,0.

Wichtig ist, dass Du Deine Ängste in den Griff bekommst. Der heutige Stand der Prostata-Medizin konfrontiert den Patienten aber mit großen Unsicherheiten. Ich gehöre zu denen, die damit nur sehr schwer umgehen können. Bei Dir scheint es nicht viel anders zu sein.

Was kannst Du tun? Entweder, Du beobachtest noch ein paar Wochen weiter, voraussichtlich unter Antibiotika-Gabe. Jedenfalls für 10 Tage würde ich dies an Deiner Stelle tun. Oder Du schreitest jetzt mit der Diagnostik fort. Es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten der Diagnostik, ob ein PCa vorliegt. Biopsie oder MRT (das 3-Tesla sein muss und multiparametrisch, sonst ist es veraltet). Wenn man eine Biopsie machen lässt, die negativ ist (also krebsfreie Stanzen), besteht die Gefahr, dass trotzdem ein Karzinom vorliegt. Auch das mp-MRT ist nicht perfekt. 

Was würde ich an Deiner Stelle tun? Das:

1. 10 Tage Breitband-Antibiotikum, z.B. Cipro 500 mg, 2 * täglich. Danach erneute PSA-Wert-Messung.

2. Wenn der PSA dann nicht runtergeht: mp-MRT (ich habe erst die Biopsie gemacht, aber das würde ich heute anders machen). Als Privatpatient in größerer Stadt bekommst Du hierzu einen Termin innerhalb von 48 Stunden mit Ergebnis am gleichen Tag. Wie es als Kassenpatient ist, weiß ich nicht. Kostete bei mir ca. EUR 800,00 mit allem. Wenn dabei MS-PIRADS 3-5 rauskommt: Ab zur Biopsie.

Leitliniengerecht ist wohl erst die Biopsie, erst dann das MRT. Das 3T-mp-MRT ist relativ neu in der Prostatakrebs-Diagnostik. Es gibt aber eine Reihe Indikationen (sagen jedenfalls meine Laiennachforschungen bei PubMed), dass es mindestens so gut ist wie die (sofortige) Biopsie. Dazu ist es nicht-Invasiv, die Kontrastmittel scheinen gut erprobt zu sein.

Ich drücke Dir die Daumen!

Herzliche Grüße, Carl.

P.S. Ich habe übrigens auch ohne Ende nachgeforscht, was den PSA-Wert beeinflussen könnte (Radfahren, Ejakulation usw. usw.). Meine Erfahrung nach vielen Messungen: Vielleicht mag das den PSA-Wert ein paar Zehntel beeinflussen. Ich würde an Deiner Stelle auch in jedem Fall eine Testmessung machen. Meist ist der Einfluss dieser Faktoren aber auch nicht so groß.

P.P.S. Natürlich besteht die von Dir gesehene Gefahr, dass Du Krebs hast. Bei Deinem PSA-Wert spricht aber alles dafür, dass - wenn er vorliegt - er in jedem Fall organbegrenzt sein dürfte. Daher hast Du - selbst mit Krebs - überragend gute Aussichten auf Heilung.

----------


## highlander

OK...das mit dem MRT habe ich auch schon oft gelesen.In Mannheim an der Uniklinik soll doch sowas stehen oder?

dass meine Prostata schon seit jahren vergrößert ist laut tastuntersuchung tut aber nichts zur sache oder?
ist das so ein Multi MRT?
http://www.umm.uni-heidelberg.de/ins...klinik_MR.html

----------


## highlander

und ich hoffe dass wenn ich dann echt nen MRT mache und ne Biopsie und die nix finden dass ich dann Ruhe gebe und den PSA einfach alle halbe Jahr kontrollieren lasse...weil Leben muss man ja auch noch.Wenn die natürlich nun gleich Krebs finden dann ist das nicht schön

Ich würde an deiner Stelle nicht dazu übergehen nur noch Diagnostik zu machen....oder?...ich weiß leichter gesagt als getan.
Die Hauptfrage ob ich nach Mannheim /Heidelberg soll oder nach Offenbach.....Offenbach ist aber umstritten wegen dieser neuartigen Methode wegen Bestrahlung aber deren ihr MRT scheint ja das richtige zu sein.Die 800 euro sind mir egal

----------


## Carl70

> und ich hoffe dass wenn ich dann echt nen MRT mache und ne Biopsie und die nix finden dass ich dann Ruhe gebe und den PSA einfach alle halbe Jahr kontrollieren lasse...weil Leben muss man ja auch noch.Wenn die natürlich nun gleich Krebs finden dann ist das nicht schön


Es ist ja nicht so, dass die PCa-Diagnostik mein Leben beherrscht. Aber der Geist ist aus der Flasche. Mein Urologe ist für mich fußläufig von meinem Arbeitsplatz aus erreichbar. Dann gehe ich halt dort hin. 

Der Geist ist eigentlich erst wieder in der Flasche drin, wenn der PSA-Wert dauerhaft abfällt. Das kann passieren, muss aber nicht passieren, selbst ohne Prostatakrebs. Wie einer meiner Ärzte meinte: Es gibt gar nicht so wenig Männer mit erhöhtem PSA-Wert, und kein Mensch weiß warum.

----------


## highlander

Ich denke dassich noch einen PSA machen lassen, dann dses Verhältniss freies PSA zum Gesamten bestimmen lasse und dann werde ich wohl in die Unikliknik Heidelberg gehen und MRT machen lassen oder was meinst Du /Ihr?

----------


## highlander

Heute abend gehts mir echt wieder nicht gut.ich habe nun mal die Uniklinik heidelberg angeschrieben wegen diesem multiparametrischen MRT?

ich habe echt solche Angst und je mehr ich lese desto größer wird meine Angst.

----------


## buschreiter

> Ich denke dassich noch einen PSA machen lassen, dann dses Verhältniss freies PSA zum Gesamten bestimmen lasse und dann werde ich wohl in die Unikliknik Heidelberg gehen und MRT machen lassen oder was meinst Du /Ihr?


Das halte ich für eine gute Idee. Vor dem MRT noch eine Runde Antibiotikum, um eine bakterielle Entzündung auszuschließen (übrigens gibt es auch abakterielle Entzündungen!) und nochmal messen. Das wäre zunächst meine Vorgehensweise. Sollte sich am PSA nichts ändern, ist aber vermutlich doch eine Biopsie angezeigt. 

Gruß

Achim

----------


## highlander

Wenn die prostata entzündet wäre, würde man das nicht auch im Urin sehen können?
Ist das in heidelberg dieses Multi MRT?

----------


## Carl70

> Wenn die prostata entzündet wäre, würde man das nicht auch im Urin sehen können?
> Ist das in heidelberg dieses Multi MRT?


Es gibt mehrere Arten, eine Prostataentzündung festzustellen. Über eine Urinprobe, auch über eine Spermaprobe. Aber auch hier gilt: Selbst wenn das alles frei von Bakterien ist, kann trotzdem eine Prostatitis vorliegen. Die Mediziner nennen das eine "abakterielle Prostatitis". Die ist, in ihrer chronischen Form, recht weit verbreitet. Ich scheine so etwas zu haben: Mittlerweile finden sich in meinem Urin keine Erreger mehr, auch nicht mehr in der Spermaprobe. Dennoch bleibt mein PSA-Wert hoch, ohne dass ein PCa festgestellt wird. Aufgrund mancher Antikörper in meinem Blut ist derzeit die These der Ärzte, dass sich in der Prostata sehr schwer nachweisbare und nur schwer bekämpfbare bakterielle Erreger befinden.

So etwas ist nicht selten und sicher deutlich häufiger als Prostatakrebs in Deinem/unseren Alter. Deswegen hat buschreiter Recht: Jetzt mindestens 10 Tage Antibiotika. Dann erst weitere Maßnahmen.

Nochmal, ganz wichtig: Du kannst gelassen bleiben. Sieh den festgestellten PSA-Wert als Chance, im (unwahrscheinlichen!) Fall eines Karzinoms rechtzeitig einzugreifen. Noch viel wahrscheinlicher ist allerdings, dass bei Dir ein Entzündungsprozeß vorliegt. Auch wenn Du davon gar nichts merkst: Die atypische, chronische, abakterielle Prostatitis ist gar nicht selten.

----------


## highlander

Ich bin halt sehr schnell panisch , vor allem weil ich auch ein extreme Angst habe was den Tod betrifft ( ich weiss dass mein PSA von 5,2 kein grund ist gleich an Tod zu denken )Aber ich habe ein riesen problem damit das man eines Tages für immer und ewig weg sein wird.Ich weiß dass viele dann sagen dass man ja nichts mehr merkt aber genau da liegt das Problem.Schwer zu beschreiben und auch sicherlich schwer nachzuvollziehen.Ich danke Dir/ euch aber trotzdem dass ich mich nun hoffentlich nicht mehr so verrückt mache und ich google nun bis zum nächsten Termin beim Urologen nicht mehr.Antibiotika wird der mir dann vieleicht verschreiben.Wenn der gleich mit Biopsie kommt bin ich schneller aus der praxis draußen wie der schauen kann zumal mein vertrauen sowieso nicht so toll ist weil er eben erst rektal untersucht hat und dann den PSA.

----------


## Heribert

Das am häufigsten verordnete Antibiotikum bei Prostatitis ist das Breibandantibiotikum Ciprofloxacin. Im Allgemeinen werden damit alle Keime abgedeckt. - Wenn eine ausreichend lange Therapie nicht zu einer deutlichen Senkung des PSA geführt hat, setzt mein Urologe als ultima ratio vor einer weiteren Biopsie oder Bildgebung ein spezielles Antibiotikum zusätzlich ein, um anaerobe, schwer zugängliche Keime sicher mit zu erfassen.  (Z.B. Metronidazol)

Deshalb würde ich meinen Urologen mit dieser letzten Möglichkeit einer Antibiose konfrontieren, bevor größere Geschütze aufgefahren werden.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## buschreiter

M.E. macht es auch Sinn, das freie PSA mitzumessen. Bei einem PSA von 3,2 wurde bei mir weitergemessen, weil der Quotient im Graubereich war. Das hat sich im Nachhinein als richtig herausgestellt.

----------


## Harald_1933

Lies doch bitte mal -* hier* -

*"Talente finden Lösungen, Genies entdecken Probleme"*
(Hans Krailsheimer)

Gruß Harald

----------


## highlander

Der Offenbacher center hat aber wohl nicht gerade eine guten Ruf oder?

----------


## Harald_1933

> Der Offenbacher center hat aber wohl nicht gerade eine guten Ruf oder?


Wer hat Dir denn das vermittelt? -* Dieses* - Team dürfte doch sicher Deinen Ansprüchen genügen!! Lass Dich nicht verwirren. 

*"Always look on the bright side of life"
*
Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

> Der Offenbacher center hat aber wohl nicht gerade eine guten Ruf oder?


Diagnostik TOP, Therapie (IRE) ...

Naja, den Reim schreib ich jetzt nicht hin.
KÖnnte ja rufschädigrnd sein.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## highlander

> Wer hat Dir denn das vermittelt? -* Dieses* - Team dürfte doch sicher Deinen Ansprüchen genügen!! Lass Dich nicht verwirren. 
> 
> *"Always look on the bright side of life"
> *
> Gruß Harald


*Die NanoKnife® Therapie*


sind die doch voll im Gerede oder?

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo highlander,

hast Du auch einen Vornamen? Bitte lies aber noch das:

Prof. Schostak am 27.4.2014 im Forum:

"Mißverständliche und ähnlich klingende Namen:
Cyberknife: hochpräzise, extrem gezielte Strahlen - in der richtigen  Indikation sehr gut. Weder München noch eine andere seriöse Institution  (wie meine ehemalige Heimat Charité) wird eine Lebensverlängerung  versprechen, wenn es um eine Metastasentherapie geht. Der hauptsächliche  Erfahrungsschatz besteht in primären Therapien.
Nanoknife = IRE; Hochexperimentell - vielleicht mal sehr gut - Studien  abwarten. Das Verfahren ist übrigens auch operativ nicht einfach - die  Nadeln müssen in perfektem Abstand zueinander und genau parallel  ausgerichtet sein. Bei 3000 V und 30 Ampere Strom gibt es sonst  Lichtbögen und Gasbildungen. Dann erzielt die Technik das Gegenteil vom  Gewünschten, nämlich Nekrosen und Gewebszerreissungen. Neben der Technik  selbst ist also ein diesbezüglich hocherfahrener Therapeut  erforderlich.

Metastasen sollten nur behandelt werden, wenn sie symptomatisch sind  oder mutmaßlich sehr bald werden. Die angewendete lokale Therapie sollte  möglichst wenig invasiv und möglichst effektiv bezüglich des Symptoms  sein. Strahlen erfüllen diese Forderung in vielerlei Hinsicht, gerade  bei Knochenmetastasen."

herzliche Grüße

M Schostak

*"Erfolg ist etwas Sein, etwas Schein und sehr viel Schwein"*
(Philip Rosenthal)

Gruß Harald

----------


## highlander

Namen möchte ich nicht öffentlich sagen

ich meinte ja dass das Offenbacher zentrum negativ  aufgefallen wäre wegen dieser nanoknife und auch die Präsentation auf der Webseite.
Mir geht es hauptsächlich darum so schnell wie mglich klarheit zu bekommen ob ich was schlimmers habe oder nicht.Und wenn ich privat dieses MRT zahlen muss ist mir das auch egal.Scheint aber im Moment die bessere Alternative zur Biopsie zu sein.mein Zeit, vor ein paar tagen war Krebs noch kein Thema für mich und plötzlich beschäftigt einem das selbst.

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Highlander,

bitte, schau und höre mal in -* diese* - Aufnahme hinein.

*"Wer von der Hoffnung lebt, stirbt an Enttäuschung"*
(Sprichwort aus Spanien) 

Gruß Harald

----------


## highlander

Ich habe den Link jetzt noch nicht geschaut aber wenn ich so einen Thread wie diesen lese wird mir ganz anders.Da hat jemand ein PSA von 4,8 und es wird nichts gefunden.Weder beim Ultraschall noch beim MRT.Und erst durch die Biopsie kommt dann ein hochgradiger Krebs heraus.Wenn er sich auf das MRT verlassen hätte und nicht zur Biosie wäre dann wäre alles vieleicht bald zu Ende gewesen.Ich finde das beängstigend!
Hoffe es ist ok wenn ich den Thread velinke.Er ist ja von diesem Forum hier.

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?8953-Neu-hier-Biopsie-in-Aussicht/page7n


Habe das Video geschaut aber so wirklich weitergeholfen hat mir das nicht
Habe auch einen Kostenvoranschlag vom Offenbacher Zentrum...knapp 1000 Euro für die MRT

----------


## Epon59

Hallo Highlander




> Ich finde das beängstigend!


immer langsam mit den jungen Gäulen. Bei mir wurde nach PSA von 7,2 ein MRT mit Befund durchgeführt und dennoch hatte mein Urologe keine Eile. Um es mal freundlich auszudrücken. Ein Jahr später habe ich den Urologen gewechselt, neues MRT mit neuem Befund, allerdings auch neuem Radiologen, der die Sache etwas ernsthafter anging und ich daraufhin zur Biopsie ging. 1,5 Jahre nach dem ersten Bildbefund bin ich dann ab zur Protonenbestrahlung. Weiß nicht, wie es ein Jahr früher ausgesehen hätte und ob es einfach nur Glück war, dass ich "nur" GS 7a hatte und deswegen in diesem Jahr wohl wenig passiert ist. Lohnt auch nicht drüber nachzudenken.

So oder so sollte man dranbleiben, aber Angst und Hektik sind schlechte Begleiter. Zumal es bei dir augenscheinlich keinen Grund dazu gibt. 

Weiterhin alles Gute
Thomas

----------


## highlander

Naja..ich finde hat gerade im fall von Norbert es wieder so krass dass erst nach so vielen Untersuchungen endlich was gefunden wurde.Wir fliegen auf den Mars und unsere Mediziner bekommen es nicht gebacken zumindest bei so einer High tech Untersuchung wie dieses MRT was zu finden.Ich muss echt auch versuchen abzuschalten und bis zum 1 Dezember u warten aber ich glaube kaum dass ich bei diesem Wald und Wiesen urologe bleibe sondern bräuchte Tipss für Heidelberg oder Mannheim.Oder gleich direkt in die Urologie Mannheim oder heidelberg?

Ich habe auch noch dies gefunden muss man wohl aber auch wieder selbst zahlen.Und 1000 Euro für das MRT sind wohl normal oder?
http://www.prostata-therapie.de/mediencenter/

----------


## Epon59

Ich war selbst auch in Mannheim. War seinerzeit auf einen Artikel gestoßen, in dem der dortige Prof dafür gelobt wurde, wie zurückhaltend er beim Einsatz einer radikalen Therapie, speziell bei voreiligen Ops, wäre. Hatte bei mir keine 10 Minuten gedauert, davon fünf mit einem Assistenzarzt, und ich hatte meinen Op-Termin. Mein Hinweis anfangs, von wegen in einer Uni-Klinik vielleicht die Meinungen aller Fachärzte zu bekommen, wurde völlig ignoriert.

Verhält sich mit deinem Link übrigens genauso. War (bin) dort selbst Patient. Wurde anfangs begrüßt, von wegen sein alter Prof aus HH hätte bei der Versetzung in den Ruhestand zugegeben, dass 80% seiner Ops überflüssig gewesen wären. Dies könnte mir hier nicht passieren. Nach dem Ergebnis meiner Biopsie hatte es keine fünf Sekunden gedauert und ich hatte meine Empfehlung zur Op in der Hand. Dass mir das leider positive Ergebnis meiner Biopsie via Handy auf der Straße übermittelt wurde, sei nur am Rande erwähnt. Gegen meinen Hinweis auf die Protonen wurde sich mit Händen und Füßen gewehrt. Immerhin, die Empfehlung zur richtigen Radiologie und die anschließende Biopsie waren bestens.

Meine eindeutige Erfahrung, ohne Glück und viel eigenem Zutun/Sachverstand bist du bei dieser Art von Fachärzten völlig aufgeschmissen. Kann durchaus dauern, bis man einen guten gefunden hat. Der Preis für das MRT scheint mir normal, habe, glaube ich, auch soviel bezahlt.

----------


## Harald_1933

> bräuchte Tipss für Heidelberg oder Mannheim.Oder gleich direkt in die Urologie Mannheim oder heidelberg?


Hallo Highlander,

zur Urologie Mannheim und dessen Direktor Professor Michel habe ich mich doch in den letzten Tagen mehrfach geäußert.  

Das Institut in der Bergheimerstraße, wie von Dir verlinkt, würde ich Dir nicht empfehlen, obwohl die neuen Inhaber mittlerweile, zumindest was HIFU anbelangt, mit dem Klinikum in Heidelberg kooperieren.

_ *hier* - nun noch einmal die Klinik für Urologie Mannheim.

Ich hoffe, dass Du nun Nägel mit Köpfen machst, um zu Potte zu kommen.

*"Jeder Mensch macht Fehler. Das Kunststück liegt darin, sie dann zu machen, wenn keiner zuschaut"*
(Peter Ustinov)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

> Ich war selbst auch in Mannheim. War seinerzeit auf einen Artikel  gestoßen, in dem der dortige Prof dafür gelobt wurde, wie zurückhaltend  er beim Einsatz einer radikalen Therapie, speziell bei voreiligen Ops,  wäre. Hatte bei mir keine 10 Minuten gedauert, davon fünf mit einem  Assistenzarzt, und ich hatte meinen Op-Termin. Mein Hinweis anfangs, von  wegen in einer Uni-Klinik vielleicht die Meinungen aller Fachärzte zu  bekommen, wurde völlig ignoriert.
> 
> Verhält sich mit deinem Link übrigens genauso. War (bin) dort selbst  Patient. Wurde anfangs begrüßt, von wegen sein alter Prof aus HH hätte  bei der Versetzung in den Ruhestand zugegeben, dass 80% seiner Ops  überflüssig gewesen wären. Dies könnte mir hier nicht passieren. Nach  dem Ergebnis meiner Biopsie hatte es keine fünf Sekunden gedauert und  ich hatte meine Empfehlung zur Op in der Hand. Dass mir das leider  positive Ergebnis meiner Biopsie via Handy auf der Straße übermittelt  wurde, sei nur am Rande erwähnt. Gegen meinen Hinweis auf die Protonen  wurde sich mit Händen und Füßen gewehrt. Immerhin, die Empfehlung zur  richtigen Radiologie und die anschließende Biopsie waren bestens.


Lieber Protonenfan,

mit wem hattest Du denn da die Ehre? Sicher nicht bei Professor Michel, der von Nebensächlichkeiten nicht viel hält, sondern lieber eher zur Sache kommt.

*"Halbgebildete sind Menschen, die von immer mehr Sachen nichts verstehen"*
(Robert Lembke)

P.S.: Das Zitat gilt nicht Dir!!

Gruß Harald

----------


## Epon59

Lieber Zitatenfan,

ich war genau bei jenem. Nachdem ich einen Artikel im Spiegel gelesen hatte, worin es hieß, wie "schonend" er agiere und eben nicht zu jenen gehöre, die operieren um hinterher festzustellen, es war eigentlich überflüssig. Ich wollte von einer universitären Einrichtung eigentlich Antworten aus den unterschiedlichen Therapien, zumal Mannheim und Heidelberg für mich eng zusammengehörten und ich deshalb gerade auch auf Hinweise zur Strahlentherapie erpicht war. Es gab zur Begrüßung, nachdem ich mich zunächst mit dem Assi unterhalten durfte, gleich das Statement, ich sei ja hier bei den Urologen und die operieren. Und wie toll das sei, wenn man Patienten hätte, die wüssten was sie wollten, bei denen seien die Heilungschancen auch am besten. Fünf Minuten später hatte ich meinen Termin. Kein Wort zu irgendwelchen Risiken, trockenem Orgasmus, Penisverkürzung oder ähnlichem. Er hatte sich wirklich nicht mit Nebensächlichkeiten aufgehalten; aber nur aus seiner Sicht.

Gruß
Thomas

----------


## highlander

Mir geht es in erster Linie nun darum wo ich ein Multi MRT bekomme und wo auch Ärzte sitzen welche sich mit der Beurteilung  gut auskennen.Hier wurde mir bei einem anderen Forum Heidelberg Uniklinik empfohlen nur blicke ich langsam nicht mehr durch da ich dachte Mannheim und Heidelberg gehören es fast zusammen.Steht nun in Mannheim auch so ein 3 tesla Multi MRT?

----------


## Epon59

Wenn Mannheim/Heidelberg in Frage kommen, erkundige dich doch mal in der Radiologie in der Adickesallee in Frankfurt, siehe hier: http://radiologie-nuklearmedizin-adickesallee.de "Normales" MRT können die auf jeden Fall, vor allem haben sie einen Radiologen, der auf Prostata spezialisiert ist. Wurde schon von anderem Foristen empfohlen.

----------


## highlander

Es darf doch aber kein*normales MRT* sein.Soviel habe ich schon gelesen.ich hatte ja sowieso letzten Monat ein Abdomen MRT darin steht dass die organe des kleinen beckens unaufällig sind , aber das ist ja soviel Wert wie das papier auf dem es gedruckt ist

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo

-* hier* - noch einmal, und dann klinke ich mich hier aus.

*"Die Mutter aller Freiheiten ist die Angstfreiheit"*
(Hans Kruppe)

Gruß Harald

----------


## highlander

Danke.ich habe eine Mail zur Urologie in Mannheim geschrieben.Ich kann einfach nicht die Finger vom Internet lassen.Lese hier im Forum dass jemand z.b eine einzelne Knochenmetastase in der Schulter hate.Und dann beziehe ich das wieder auf mich da ich öfter Schmerzen in der Schulter habe.

----------


## Epon59

Scheint wohl dein gewünschtes MRT auch in Frankfurt zu geben: http://radiologie-nuklearmedizin-adi...Btt_news%5D=11

----------


## highlander

ich muss halt sicher sein dass der Diagnostiker auch Erfahrung hat wenn ich das privat bezahle und hoffe halt noch auf weitere Erfahrungen hier.Denkt ihr dass ich wegen den Metastasen nun überreagiere und mich zu arg reinsteigere?

----------


## Carl70

Hallo Highlander, 

aus meiner Sicht reagierst Du total über! Du hast - wenn ich alles richtig verstanden habe - noch nicht einmal eine PSA-Kontrollmessung hinter Dir! Zu Mestastasen: Als Faustformel hat mir der mich behandelnde Chefarzt gesagt, dass diese unterhalb eines PSA von 10,00 eher unwahrscheinlich seien.

In Deinem/unseren Alter muss man den Krebsverdacht bei erhöhtem PSA abklären. Man muss aber auch wissen: Es ist deutlich wahrscheinlicher, dass die PSA-Erhöhung eine andere Ursache hat (etwa: Prostatitis, Harnwegsinfekte usw.).

Herzliche Grüße, Carl.

----------


## highlander

Harnwegsinfekt kann ich im Moment ausschliesen.Aber im Mai 2015 hatte ich einen 1 wöchigen harnwegsinfekt mit diesen Darmbakterien.Der wurde aber dann mit antibiotika behandelt aber erst nach 7 tagen

----------


## highlander

Ich habe nun einen termin im Uniklinikum Mannheim in der Sprechstunde nächste Woche.Die erfahrungen hier teilen sie ja sehr .

----------


## Carl70

> Harnwegsinfekt kann ich im Moment ausschliesen.Aber im Mai 2015 hatte ich einen 1 wöchigen harnwegsinfekt mit diesen Darmbakterien.Der wurde aber dann mit antibiotika behandelt aber erst nach 7 tagen


Hallo Highlander,
gerade solche Infekte kommen und gehen gerne immer wieder.
Herzliche Grüße, Carl.

----------


## highlander

aber Urin ist komplett ok ....Urologe hat das vorm PSA wert getestet undauch ich habe diese Combur 9 teststreifen und da ist nix zu sehen
ich denek aber , dass ic gleich ins Uniklinikum gehe ist eine bessere Entscheidung oder?soo schlecht soll das in Mannheim ja nicht sein und ich kann ja dann darauf bestehen vor einer Biosie ( Blind ) diese MRT gemacht zu bekommen....und wenn ich das selbst zahlen muss ist mir es das wert...Morgen gehe ich nochmal ins Labor und lasse den gesamt PSA und den cpsa bestimmen .Ist zwar nicht das gleiche Labor wie beim ersten test aber da sehe ich zumindest mal das Verhältniss.

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin,

*diese Teststreifen sind gut!*
Ich benutze sie seit 10 Jahren, um meine Retroperitonealfibrose zu überwachen.

*Achtung:*
Aufpassen, dass man über das Internet ein Original erwirbt. Das ist nicht immer gewährleistet, da viele Produkte aus dem 
Lieber in der Apotheke nebenan kaufen, obwohl das heute auch nicht mehr so sicher ist.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## highlander

habe die aus der apotheke....und wie gesagt...das ist für mich auch eher beunruhigend weil im Urin alles sauber ist
Bin so froh wenn ich weiß was los ist.Lese gerade wieder das in jüngeren jahren viel häufiger der krebs agressiver ist als in älteren Jahren.
Zitat:Langsam wachsende Formen haben eine günstigere Prognose als schnell wachsende, die in jüngeren Jahren häufiger vorkommen

oder hier

Zitat
Allerdings werden zunehmend auch bei jüngeren Patienten ab dem 40.  Lebensjahr Prostatakarzinome diagnostiziert. Bei diesen Männern findet  man vergleichsweise häufiger aggressive Tumoren mit einer schlechteren  Prognose

Nicht gerade schöne Aussichten.Aich soll häufige Selbstbefriedigung im Zusammenhang mit Prostatakrebs stehen.also das wäre bei mir dann wohl mit einer der gründe.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Zitat: Langsam wachsende Formen haben eine günstigere Prognose als schnell wachsende, die in jüngeren Jahren häufiger vorkommen


Die langsamer wachsenden Formen sind bei jungen Männern genauso häufig, 
wie bei älteren, nur bemerkt man die eben erst später. 
Du hast einen etwas erhöhten PSA-Wert nach einer unbrauchbaren Blutabnahme. 
Sonst zunächst mal nichts.

Also lass erst mal den PSA-Wert korrekt bestimmen und dann andere Ursachen
ausschliessen, insbesondere eine Entzündung. Dann nach einem Monat wieder
Messen im gleichen Labor. Aus diesen beiden Werten geben sich dann Hinweise,
 ob ein aggressives PSA-Wachstum zu befürchten sei. Wir können Dir dann anhand
der beiden Werte schon deutlicher sagen was folge.

Nach Mannheim gehen ist im übrigen eine sehr gute Idee!






> soll häufige Selbstbefriedigung im Zusammenhang mit Prostatakrebs stehen.
> also das wäre bei mir dann wohl mit einer der gründe.


Ja, sicher, und die kleinen Buben kommen in die Hölle, weil sie sich "selbst beflecken".
Das ist schlicht Unsinn. Deine Prostata ist gemacht, um Samen lustvoll zu 
beschleunigen, egal, ob händisch oder sonstwie. Davon gibt es keinen Krebs,
sondern Lustgefühle. Und das ist gut so.


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## highlander

Danke!!Ich werde dann nun hoffentlich erst mal die Finger von Google lassen und auch vom Forum( hoffe das klappt ) und mich dann nach Mannheim wieder melden.Drückt mir die Daumen und danke an alle die mir bisher geholfen haben und Tipps gegeben haben.Ich bin ( hoffentlich ) für die nächsten tage erst einmal raus.

----------


## highlander

Doch nochmal ich ( war ja fast klar )

Erst mal @Hvielemi..dein Postfach ist voll
habe heute den Freien und den Gesamt PSA in Heidelberg bestimmen lassen.Ergebniss wird morgen oder Montag kommen.Wenn nun der Freie unter 15% liegen sollte , heißt das dann automatisch Wahrscheinlich krebs oder gibts dann immer noch Hoffnung?Statisken hierzu gehen auch wieder von 50-80% Wahrscheinlichkeit wenn man unter 15% freien liegt dass es bösartig ist

----------


## Klaus (A)

> ....Ergebniss wird morgen oder Montag kommen.....


Mein Gott, jetzt warte doch mal ab......!!!

----------


## highlander

ja ich warte ja ab wollte halt nur vorher wissen was wäre wenn tatsächlich das frei PSA unter 15% liegt.Dann ist wohl Krebs wahrscheinlich(er)

----------


## Klaus (A)

Ist es Dir denn zu anstrengend, mal selbst etwas nachzuforschen? Google doch mal mit "freies PSA", da findest Du leicht die Antwort!!

----------


## uwes2403

Das blöde an Wahrscheinlichkeiten ist, dass sie dir für Deinen konkrten Einzelfall auch keine sichere Aussage bieten.....

----------


## Carl70

Hallo Highlander,

das freie PSA und die sich daraus ergebende PSA-Ratio sind nichts weiter als zusätzliche Indikatoren, die für sich gesehen nichts aussagen. Das freie PSA ist häufiger hoch bei gutartigen Prostatavergrößerungen. Es kann (muss nicht) niedrig sein bei Prostatakrebs. Bei einer Prostataentzündung ist es aber auch oft niedrig (so etwa bei mir, meist zwischen 9% und 12%).

In Deinem Fall ist das freie PSA aus meiner Laiensicht fast schon belanglos. Der PSA-Wert ist hoch und es sollte die Ursache möglichst erforscht werden. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das freie PSA die Entscheidungen bei Dir beeinflussen wird.

Herzliche Grüße, Carl.

P.S. Wenn Dein Englisch gut ist und Du nächtelang wachliegst, bekommst Du am besten Informationen über die Webdatenbank pub.med. Dort finden sich Abstracts von medizinischen Fachaufsätzen. Das ist deutlich informativer als das ständige Durchforsten von allgemeinen Infoseiten.

----------


## highlander

> Ist es Dir denn zu anstrengend, mal selbst etwas nachzuforschen? Google doch mal mit "freies PSA", da findest Du leicht die Antwort!!


Ja ich google wohl eher zuviel als zuwenig
@Carl.deswegen habe ich ja auch einen termin in der Urologie Mannheim weil ich zu unserem Wald und Wiesen urologen alleine schon wegen der fehlerhaften PSA Bestimmung recht wenig Vertrauen habe und außerdem hat der schon vor 3 Jahren gesagt dass meine prstata leicht vergrößert ist , dass dies aber nicht schlimm wäre

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Klaus (A),

mir ist aufgefallen, dass Du unter www.myprostate.eu unter Kenndaten vermerkst: Hobbys: Radfahren, 13 Enkelkinder 

So eine liebenswerte und humorvolle Darstellung zum Thema Hobby habe ich noch eher selten gelesen. Mach weiter so; die Urenkel sind sicher schon in der Vorbereitung. 

*"Hinter jedem großen Mann stand immer eine liebende Frau, und es ist viel Wahrheit in dem Ausspruch, dass ein Mann nicht größer sein kann, als die Frau, die er liebt, ihn sein lässt"*
(Pablo Picasso)

Liebe Grüße auch an Annemarie

Harald

----------


## Klaus (A)

Grüsse Dich, Harald!




> die Urenkel sind sicher schon in der Vorbereitung.


Passt zwar nicht ganz in diesen Thread, aber zu Deiner Information: die ersten beiden sind schon da !
(ist das nicht interessanter als "freies PSA"?)

Grüsse,    Klaus

----------


## Harald_1933

> Passt zwar nicht ganz in diesen Thread, aber zu Deiner Information: die ersten beiden sind schon da !
> (ist das nicht interessanter als "freies PSA"?)


Moin Klaus,

dieser Thread verträgt auch solche Abweichungen. Nur so kommen manche verunsicherte Forumsuser wieder in ruhige Gewässer. Also Glückwunsch zum jetzt schon zweifachen Urgroßvater, und Du siehst noch so jung aus. Gut möglich, noch Ururgroßvater zu werden.

*Besser beneidet als bemitleidet"

*Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

> @Hvielemi..dein Postfach ist voll


Danke für den Hinweis, bin wieder auf Empfang.





> 1.  Wenn nun der Freie unter 15% liegen sollte , heißt das dann automatisch Wahrscheinlich krebs oder gibts dann immer noch Hoffnung?
> 
> 2.  Statisken hierzu gehen auch wieder von 50-80% Wahrscheinlichkeit wenn man unter 15% freien liegt dass es bösartig ist


Satz 2. ist die Antwort auf Satz 1.
Statistik eben.

Mein fPSA wurde damals nie gemessen, Krebs hab icb trotzdem.
Nun geh messen und warte in Ruhe ab. 
Es ändert gar nichts, wenn Du dich ausfregst, auch nicht die gute
Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass Du eine simple Prostataentzündung hast.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## highlander

ja das hat meine Freundin auch gesagt dass ich einfach mal abwarten soll undnicht immer das schlimmste denken soll.ich merke das ja auch selbst dass das nicht normal ist aber ich habe echt die Veranlagung mich in alles reinzusteigern und immer das negative zu denken.

Dei Postfach ist aber schon wieder voll:-)

----------


## highlander

Halllo

ich habe das Ergebniss bekommen und bin jetzt nicht gerade gut drauf.

Gesamt SA: 3,8
Freies PSA : 0,2
Quotient:0.05
Kann mir jemand diese tabelle erklären

An einem Kollektiv von 228 klinisch eindeutig charaktisierten Patienten mit BPH ( n =141 ) oder Prostatakarzinom wurden in unserem labor folgende Spezifitäten des Quotienten PSA frei/gesamt ermittelt

Quotient             Spezifität      Sensivität ( Detektionsrate der Karzinome
< 0,10                     87%                          55%
<0,15                      62%                          77%
<0,20                      39%                          86%
<0,23                      33%                          90%

Bin gerade cht ziemlich fertig.Hat jemand nen Tipp was ich machen soll?

----------


## highlander

ja das ist mir klar..das war ein Tippfehler...und nun?Ich wollte nur nochmal diese Tabelle erklärt haben...also bei kleiner als 0,1 liegt statistisch 56 % Wahrscheinlichkeit vor dass es ein karzinom sein kann richtig?Aber wieso steht dann bei kleiner als 0,23 dass es zu 90% ein Karzinom sein kann.Das verstehe ich nicht

Was aber fakt ist dass das freie PSA bei mir gerade mal 5% beträgt und das ist nun alles andere als erfreulich.Hätte ich nur den brief erst am Freitag nächste Woche aufgemacht wenn ich zur Urlogie geh....bin echt gerade wie in Trance.

----------


## Carl70

Der starke Rückgang des PSA-Wertes von 5,2 auf 3,8 innerhalb weniger Tage spricht aus meiner Sicht deutlich gegen das Vorliegen eines Prostatakarzinoms.

Wahrscheinlich liegt der Fall ähnlich wie bei mir: Chronische Prostatitis. Das freie PSA ist in diesen Fällen auch meist niedrig, siehe hier:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/25494133

Nimmst Du schon Antibiotika? Aus meiner Sicht solltest Du das jetzt tun, für 30 Tage. Wenn nach 10 Tagen der PSA noch hoch ist (so war es bei mir), dann MRT oder Biopsie.

----------


## highlander

Ja das wäre schön.Nur sollte man eines bedenken.letztes Mal hatte ich Sex , rektale Untersuchung und bin sogar  Rad gefahren vor der Untersuchung.Und dazu war es auch noch ein anders labor weil Eigenlabor des urologen.( ich weiß soll man nicht aber ging jetzt halt nicht anders )Also kann man den Abfall auf 3,8 schon mal komplett vergessen denke ich.Das verhältniss ist 5% und das ist denke ich ziemlich schlecht.Wenn es wenigstens noch 10% wären aber 5%:-(

Vileicht hätte ich doch vorher Rad fahren solen und Sex haben sollen dann wäre das Verhältniss vieleicht besser gewesen
Ich werde nun versuchen mich abzulenken und dann hoffe ich mal dass ich in Manheim gut aufgehoben bin und nicht so einen idot als Arzt bekomme

----------


## Hvielemi

Naja, das war jetzt vielleicht nicht so nett, Dir den PSA-Rückgang als 
mildernde Umstände zu verkaufen, nachdem wir dir über viele Beiträge
versuchten, deine erste Messung als Quatsch zu erklären.
Ohne Fingern, Sex und Velofahren ist der PSA eben tiefer als mit, 
und das fPSA ist in der Tat reichlich tief.

Bei Labor Limbach bist Du bestimmt gut aufgehoben, was PSA-
Messungen angeht. Auch wenn das nun gar nicht erfreulich aussieht,
ist das kein Urteil. Erst mal kommt die Antibiose, dann wieder messen.

Noch etwas ist wichtig:
Du hast jetzt erst einen einzigen zuverlässigen PSA-Wert. Das reicht 
nicht aus, Entzündung, BPH oder Krebs auseinanderzuhalten. Das ent-
scheidende ist der Verlauf: Steigt der PSA über zwei Messperioden
mit einer gewissen Regelmässigkeit, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit von
Krebs deutlich grösser, als wenn er "wackelt" oder gar sinkt.
Gewissheit gibt es ohnehin nur bei einer positiven Biopsie, aber
das steht derzeit nicht zur Diskussion.

Lies dazu auch:
http://www.labor-limbach.de/PSA-Anst...ml?&no_cache=1
und
http://www.labor-limbach.de/PSA-Verd...ml?&no_cache=1

In deiner Situation, d.h. PSA um 4 ng/ml, wird die Anstiegsgeschwindigkeit
aussagekräftiger sein als die Verdoppelungszeit (VZ). Wenn in Mannheim 
das Prostatavolumen bestimmt wird per Ultraschall, kann man damit und
mit der VZ ebenfalls zu einer Eingrenzung kommen. 

Ach Mann, das ist alles so kompliziert, obwohl ich schon mindestens die
Hälfte dieses Beitrages wieder gelöscht hab. Ich verstehe schon, dass Du
verunsichert bist und wünsche Dir, dass Du irgendwie zur Ruhe kommst
und möglichst bald mehr über die Herkunft deines PSA weisst.

Ein dennoch entspanntes Wochenende wünscht dir
Konrad

----------


## highlander

Ich denke ja nicht dass die Uni Mannheim den PSA im Labor Limbach bestimmen lässt.ja die 5% treffen mich richtig.Es wurde ja schon geschrieben dass auch bei der chron.Prostatitis geringe Werte da sind, da war aber immer die rede von ca 10%.Das ist eswas mich so beschäftigt.Nur denke ich nun auch wieder dass wenn ich 5,2 hatte und dies durch das rad fahren etc erhöht war , dannn wäre ja der Anteil höher ausgefallen.Ca 20%....echt das ist alles zum verrückt werden und ich bin froh dass ich hier schreiben darf.
Man muss halta uch sehen dass 3,8 schon hoch ist bei 43 Jahren wenn man nun sieht dass das freie gerade mal 0,2 beträgt und dass das wohl nicht von der gutartig vergrößerten Prostata kommt.

----------


## Hvielemi

Das alles, lieber Highländer, mag ja richtig sein, oder eben auch nicht.
Wer weiss das heute!? Dir bleibt im Moment gar nichts als Abwarten. 

Lies ein spannendes Buch, bastel was im Haus, mach eine Kurzreise nach
Tripiti oder sonstwohin, nur lass diesen PSA-Gedanken in den Hintergrund
treten. Bis Du Gewissheit hast, wird es Wochen oder gar Monate dauern,
je nach erforderlicher Diagnostik.

Mit 'Mannheim' bist Du auf dem richtigen Weg.
Mehr kannst Du jetzt nicht tun.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## LudwigS

> Man muss halta uch sehen dass 3,8 schon hoch ist bei 43 Jahren wenn man nun sieht dass das freie gerade mal 0,2 beträgt und dass das wohl nicht von der gutartig vergrößerten Prostata kommt.


Auch die labortechnische Behandlung kann infolge sehr kurzer Halbwertszeit des fPSA zu erniedrigten Werten führen.
Lies mal das über das freie PSA.

http://prostatakrebs-tipps.de/psa-diagnose/

In deiner Tabelle weiter oben ist aber einiges durcheinander.
Nur bei 10% in der ersten Zeile ist das "<" Zeichen richtig.

Gruß Ludwig

----------


## highlander

Nöö..so steht das auf dem Laborblatt.

http://fs5.directupload.net/images/151120/wpjdm9en.jpg

Die Dame welche das Blut abgenommen hat, hat 1 Probe SOFORT tiefgefroren also fällt der fehler ( leider ) auch schon weg

auf dem laborblatt steht auch noch*Der Quotient<10 ist höchstverdächtig für das Vorliegen eines prostatakarinoms*

----------


## LudwigS

> Der Quotient<10 ist höchstverdächtig für das Vorliegen eines prostatakarinoms*


Das stimmt ja auch, nur muss es in der nächsten Zeile heißen >10 und <15, einfacher ausgedrückt 10-15
dann kommt >15 und <20 (15-20) und zuletzt >20 und <23 (20-23).

fPSA über 23% fehlt in der Tabelle und da gibt es viele.

Ändert aber am derzeit gemeldeten Wert von 5% nichts.

Gruß Ludwig

----------


## highlander

ich verstehe das zwar immer noch nicht aber der gemeldetet Wert von 5% ist ja da.ich möchte nur noch einmal eine ehrlich Aussage ob auch bei 5% eine chronische prostatis vorliegen könnte?

----------


## LudwigS

Es "kann" immer alles sein, nur "kann" eine Prostatitis dir das Drüsengewebe auch zerstören und es bis auf PSA 100 bringen.

Ich kann dir nur das hier für deine Werte anbieten:

http://www.urologie-solln.de/fileadm...em_PSA_web.pdf

Gruß Ludwig

----------


## highlander

OK....ich werde mich wohl schon damit abfinden können ....ist hat so....

----------


## Hvielemi

Aus Ludwigs Link:


> Bei einem Schwellenwert von 10 % freiem PSA ergab sich 
> ein positiv prädiktiver Wertvon 33 % gegenüber 12 % bei einem 
> Schwellenwert von 25 % freiem PSA.


Will heissen, dass lediglich ein Drittel der gescreenten Männer mit 
PSA <3ng/ml und fPSA von 10% nach vier Jahren PCa-positiv sind.
Vernachlässigen kann man das bestimmt nicht, zumal deine Werte
etwas ungünstiger sind, aber das heisst auch, dass 
*bei Zweidrittel dieser Männer etwa sechs Jahre später kein 
Krebs nachgewiesen wurde.
*
Daraus lässt sich leider für dich persönlich ebensowenig ein Schluss
ziehen, wie für die Männer der Studienkohorte zu Beginn der Studie.

Carpe diem!
Konrad



PS: Wie immer, wenn es um Statistik geht, bitte ich um Korrektur, 
wenn ich was Falsches schreibe. Zahlen sindnun mal nicht mein Ding.

----------


## highlander

habe gerade das gefunden
http://www.uniklinik-ulm.de/fileadmi...ungen/nr14.pdf
Unten steht dass mit Hilfe des freien PSA zwischen einer Prostatitis und einem Carzinom unterschieden werden kann....Meine Hoffnungen werden ja immer geringer

----------


## LudwigS

Wie das unterschieden werden kann erschließt sich mir nicht.

Hier wird das Gegenteil behauptet:

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science...22534701634281

Mein langjähriger Kenntnisstand ist, dass niedriges fPSA  Prostatakrebs und/oder Prostatitis bedeuten kann.

Gruß Ludwig

----------


## skipper

Hallo Highlander,
du eierst herum und suchst nach Argumenten die deine Psyche beruhigen sollen: Du suchst "es liegt kein PC vor."
Ein Quotient von 5 % ist höchst verdächtig für das Vorliegen eines PC - mehr nicht. 
Ich kann deine Gefühlslage sehr gut nachempfinden , war ich 2009 in genau gleicher Situation und auch ich suchte. ( schau mein Bericht bei Myprostate)
Empfehlungen zum weiteren Vorgehen wurden dir gemacht. 
Viel Glück-das wird schon.
Gruß Skipper

----------


## highlander

> Wie das unterschieden werden kann erschließt sich mir nicht.
> 
> Hier wird das Gegenteil behauptet:
> 
> http://www.sciencedirect.com/science...22534701634281
> 
> Mein langjähriger Kenntnisstand ist, dass niedriges fPSA  Prostatakrebs und/oder Prostatitis bedeuten kann.
> 
> Gruß Ludwig



ja aber 5% ist halt echt sehr wenig.Mich würde halt echt interessieren wieder Anteil gewesen wäre als vorher rad gefahren wurde und Sex.Ich könnte ja wetten dass der dann höher gewesen wäre.
@skipper.Du hast recht.habe dir auch ne PN geschrieben

Mal so eine generelle frage.Habt ihr Erfahrungen wie das nun ablaufen könnte?Zuerst eventuell Antibiotika was man ja aber bei Skippers Beispiel wieder schön sieht  dass das nix gebaracht Hat.PSA ist zwar runter aber Carzinom war trotzdem da.Wie läuft das ab wenn ich gleich am Freitag auf dieses spezielle MRT bestehe?

----------


## highlander

Ich weiß ja nicht wirklich wie ich das bis Freitag aushalten soll.Ich bin nervlich fix und fertig.ich weiß nur eines.Diese rumgedoktere mit abwarten , blind biopsieren etc das gebe ich mir nicht.Mein Plan ist so schnell wie möglich das MRT zu machen oder spricht da was dagegen?wenn da nix gefunden wird dann den PSA halt alle 3 Monate messen .

----------


## LudwigS

Ich weiß ja nicht genau wie verlässlicher die bildgebenden Verfahren in den letzten 10 Jahren geworden sind, aber bei meinem MRT mit Rektalspule in einer Uniklinik kam als Ergebnis, dass ich links und rechts einen bohnengroßen Tumor hätte und die Spektrografie die tumoröse Aktivität bestätigen würde.

Das war mindestens das 10-fache wie in der wenige Wochen später erfolgten 12er Biopsie festgestellt wurde.

Das hätte dich erst umgehauen.

Gruß Ludwig

----------


## highlander

ich denke schon dass sich das in den letzten 10 Jahren einiges getan hat.Was bringt es blind zu stochern und ann den PSA alle 3 Monate zu kontrollieren.Dann steigt der und wieder Biopsie...so läuft das doch oft ab.

----------


## LudwigS

Und was machst du wenn einer sagt, die eine Stelle sieht etwas inhomogen aus ?
Bist du dann schlauer?
Kennst du dann den Grad der Entdifferenzierung des Tumorgewebes, seine Agressivität und den daraus resultierenden Handlungsbedarf?
Traust du dir zu, einen Arzt zu finden, der ohne Gewebeprüfung unter dem Mikroskop, also ohne pathologischen Befund, therapeutisch was unternimmt?

Traust du dir zu, mit kühlem Kopf eigenständig die ganze Sache zu managen?

Wenn ja, dann mache es.

----------


## highlander

Nein natürlich nicht.Aber anhand der mRT Bilder kann doch gezielt biopsiert werden oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?
Und was passiert wenn man immer wartet und auf einmal ( wenn nicht schon geschehen ) bricht der tumor die Kapsel durch was vieleicht hätte vermieden werden können?

----------


## Epon59

Hallo Highlander,




> Ich weiß ja nicht wirklich wie ich das bis Freitag aushalten soll


Ruhe ist oberste Bürgerpflicht. Vlt denkst du mal daran, dass es neben der körperlichen auch immer eine mentale Seite der Erkrankung gibt. Und da ist Hektik oder unnötige Unruhe gewiss nicht angeraten. Selbst wenn du einen Tumor haben solltest, kannst du immer noch ruhig weiter atmen. Deine bisherigen Daten weisen nicht darauf hin, dass es lebensbedrohlich wäre. Was sollen die Foristen sagen, die sich mit fortgeschrittenen Tumoren auseinander setzen müssen und dabei immer noch die Muse finden, dir mit Rat zur Seite zu stehen. Vlt. hilft es dir, deine Situation mal in Relation zu anderen, die es deutlich schlimmer getroffen hat, zu sehen.  

Gegen ein MRT spricht nix, außer eventuell die Kosten. So wie ich es kennengelernt habe, kommt zuerst die PSA-Kontrolle, dann der Ausschluss einer Prostatitis durch Penicillingabe und dann ein MRT. Erst wenn hier ausreichend Verdachtsmoment bestehen, geht es zur Biopsie, die darauf aufbaut. Bedenke dabei aber, auch beim MRT gibt es nicht nur Schwarz oder Weiß. Stelle dich also darauf ein, dass es einen Anfangsverdacht geben könnte, der dann zu beobachten wäre. Das erfordert Zeit und gute Nerven. 

Zwischen meinen beiden letzten MRTs lagen 12 Monate bei nahezu gleichem PSA-Wert, zwischen 7-8. Normalerweise hätte ich schon nach dem ersten zur Biopsie gekonnt, durchgebrochen war ein Jahr später immer noch nix. So schnell schießen die Tumore auch nicht.  

Du wirst also kaum diese Woche eine finale Antwort bekommen. Sei froh drum, denn die unsichere Beweislage spricht eher für dich. Verrückt machen, um nicht zu sagen Jammern, hilft in dieser Zeit absolut nicht.

Gruß
Thomas

----------


## Hvielemi

> ... anhand der mRT Bilder kann doch gezielt biopsiert werden oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?


Doch, lieber Highlander, Du hast das schon richtig verstanden.
Zu der normalen 12-Stanzen-Biopsie werden dann noch _zusätzliche_ Stanzen 
der im MRT verdächtigen Zonen genommen. Ein MRT, egal ob vor oder
nach einer Biopsie kann auch Einfluss auf die Wahl der Therapie haben.

Aber noch hast Du lediglich einen einzigen verlässlichen PSA-Wert, also
keine Hinweise auf die Dynamik, keinen Hinweis auf die Herkunft des
PSA, einfach nichts als einen einzigen Wert.
Es ist sicher gut, wenn Du am Freitag nach dem MRT fragst, nach der
Antibiose fragst, nach den verschiedenen Biopsien fragst und nach all dem,
was dich sonst noch umtreibt.
Ärzte, die sich öfter mal mit Krebsverdacht beschäftigen, wissen, dass diese
Patienten vor allem bei der Erstkonsultation viel Zeit brauchen, dass diese 
Patienten skeptisch sind und dass sie Vertrauen brauchen. 
Das ist wichtiger als alles Andere: Vertrauen!


Dir bleibt bis Freitag nichts, als deine Fragen aufzuschreiben. 
Passende Fragenkataloge finden sich auch in der Patientenleitlinie I.

Deine Nervosität ist verständlich, auch ich bin jetzt grad auch wieder mal
nervös: Vor einer Stunde wurde mir Blut abgenommen, in einer Stunde
seh ich die Professorin, aber auch schon die Nacht auf heute war ich
unruhig, und früher dauerte das manchmal eine ganze Woche. 
Aber das lohnt sich nicht und belastet das Herz.

Wer eine Modelleisenbahn hat, baut in so einer Woche einen neuen
Tunnel, wer ein Rennrad hat, fährt oder zerlegt es bei diesem Wetter, 
reinigt alles gründlich und baut es wieder zusammen. Irgend ein Hobby 
neben dem Anhäufen von Wissen über PCa wirst auch Du haben.

Carpe diem
Konrad

----------


## highlander

morgen ist der termin....ich habe solche angst und bestehe auf ein MRT....am schlimmsten für mich ist dass der freie PSA so dermaßen niedrig ist.
meine Hoden scmerzen auch schon länger wieder ( deswegen bin ich ja vor einigen Wochen zum Urologen der aber *nur* diesen Sternenhimmel festgestellt hat

----------


## Hvielemi

Hello Highlander

Ich glaube, für einmal für alle Foristen schreiben zu dürfen:

Wir wünschen Dir alles Gute für morgen.
Und selbst wenn die Diagnose positiv ausfallen sollte, 
geht die Welt nicht unter. 
Die Chancen auf Heilung wären intakt.


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## buschreiter

> Hello Highlander
> 
> Ich glaube, für einmal für alle Foristen schreiben zu dürfen:
> 
> Wir wünschen Dir alles Gute für morgen.
> Und selbst wenn die Diagnose positiv ausfallen sollte, 
> geht die Welt nicht unter. 
> Die Chancen auf Heilung wären intakt.
> 
> ...


Dem schließe ich mich uneingeschränkt an.

----------


## highlander

Bin zurück und schreibe nun einfach nochmal was dort gemacht worden ist.
Ich bin sehr schnell drangekommen und der Arzt war ca Mitte 30 und sehr nett.Er hat , nachdem ich meine Sache geschildert habe gesagt dass er mich erst einmal beruhigen möchte.
Anhand diesen einen Wertes kann man nichts sagen.ich habe dann nachgehackt wegen den 5% Freien PSA.Erst sagte er dass sind doch 20% , er hat das Laborblatt wohl falsch gelesen.
Aber auch wegen den 5% solle ich mich voerst nicht verrückt machen .
Ich soll nun in 4 Wocen nochmal im selben Labor PSA und Freies PSA bestimmen lassen , und aufgrund meiner Angst könne man auch ein multMRT machen wobei hier wirklich die Gefahr einer Überdiagnostik bestehen würde.Er hat dann noch Finger im Po gemacht und gesagt dass die prostata sehr weich ist und nur leicht vergrößert.Er sagte auch auf die Frage meines Wunsches nach dem rektalen Ultraschall dass man das amchen köne aber im Bezug auf Prostakrebs genausowenig Sicherheit besteht wie bei der Tastuntersuchung.Die Sternenhimmel des Hodens müsse man auch regelmäßig kontrollieren.( dies sagte ich ihm auch )

Meine Freundin fand das  alles ganz ok, ich versuche mich auch zu beruhigen aber ich finde nach wie vor die 5% sehr besorgnisserregend und wollte nun noch einmal in die Runde fragen was ihr von der Vorgehensweise haltet.

----------


## Hvielemi

Hello Highlander

Was der Arzt vorgeschlagen hat, ist OK.

Nur: Wenn der Arzt 20% liest, wo 5% steht, solltest
Du dich nicht nur wundern, sondern nachhaken, bis
dir die Sache verständlich ist. Wenn nicht dieses Mal,
dann doch das nächste Mal. Hier im Forum hast Du
ja zur Genüge bewiesen, dass Du fragen kannst.

Über das MRT wird man wohl erst _nach_ der nächsten
PSA-Messung definitv entscheiden?

Let the good times roll!
Konrad



Nachtrag:
Jetzt, da dein Stress etwas reduziert ist, frag ich doch mal,
was ich schon lange fragen wollte:
Hast Du einen Vornamen, mit dem wir dich etwas weniger
anonym ansprechen dürften, als mit deinem sicherlich
gezielt gewählten Nick?

Grüsse von Konrad,
der sich auch erst hinter Hvielemi/Wilhelm versteckt hielt.

----------


## highlander

Ich habe das ja sofort gesagt dass das 5 und nicht 20% sind.die 5% sind auch der wert was mir am meisten kopf zerbrechen macht.aber die vorgehensweise findet ihr bzw du echt ok?
Meine kasse schreibt mir geade dass das multigraphische mrt genetell nicht übernommen wird
Ich meinte natürlich multipatamethrisches
Denkt ihr nicht er hätte wegen dem schechten freien wert anders reagieren sollen?

----------


## Hvielemi

'tschuldigung, dein Nachhaken hatte ich überlesen.
Sonst ist alles gut. Wenn es ein multiparametrisches
MRT braucht, kriegst Du eines, sonst eben nicht.
 Also abwarten.

Ich sitze in der Zahnradbahn auf dem Weg nach Fuerteventura
und klinke mich jetzt aus.


Hvielemi

----------


## highlander

Markus heiße ich

Ich möchte ja nu echt versuchen mich nicht mehr so verrückt zu machen aber ich lese halt viel hier im Forum und auch auf myprostate.eu
Und da sind werte die weitaus harmloser sind als meine und da war der krebs schon fortgeschritten bzw agressiv.Ich möchte hier keine anderen Threads verlinken aber z.b wurde in einem Thread geschrieben dass ein 52 jähriger mit einem pSA von kanpp 3 und einem prostataVolumen von 36 auch Abklärung so schnell wie möglich wollte
Und das bei einem Quotient von kanpp 25..also da wäre soagar ich die Ruhe in Person

Man liest halt sooo oft dass bei Werten kanpp über 5 schon richtig starke Formen vom Krebs da waren
Oder was wäre wenn ich schon mit 40 zum urologen gegangen wäre und der PSA da vieleicht 1,5 gewesen wäre.Und nun 3,8.Da wäre doch schon viel mehr geschaut worden.
Was ist wenn z.b gerade das halbe Jahr rudoktern dazu führt dass der krebs ( falls vorhanden ) die Kapsel durchbricht?
Wieso sind die urologen so gelassen bei Werten wie dem meine ? Obwohl andere mit änlichen Werten schweren krebs haben / hatten?

Ich weiß viele Fragen aber irgendwie komme ich nicht zur Ruhe.

Ich itere hier nur noch einmal aus einem anderen Thread  und lese gleich nichts mehr weil sonst dreh ich bald durch

Zitat:Wenn bei dir in einem Alter von ca.60 ein PSA Wert von > 3 gefunden  wird und es kann eine Prostata Entzündung (nach 10 Tagen Antibiotika)  ausgeschlossen werden,
dann lass *keine* zusätzliche Zeit mehr verstreichen !!

Ich mchte doch einmal den thread *Bitte um Ohren zuhöhren* nennen...heute mittag gings mir relativ gut aber wenn ich dann sowas wieder lese...47, PSA 4, sogar 11% freies PSA und dann das...es tut mir leid und ich selbst bekomme Panik.

----------


## uwes2403

Hallo Markus,

hilft alles nichts, auch wenn ich Deine Unruhe verstehen kann. Mir ging es vor 3 Jahren (solange ist die Entdeckung schon wieder her ?) ähnlich. Je mehr man liest, desto nervöser wird man...

Nur - ist es nicht vielleicht so, dass sich die negativen Verläufe eher einprägen, als die unspektulären?

Es bleibt Dir im Moment nichts anderes übrig, als die nächste Messung abzuwarten. 
Es sei denn, du machst Dich selbst auf, um das MRT durchführen zu lassen oder Du lässt Dich biopsieren (nicht ganz ernst gemeint)....

In 4 Wochen bis zur nächsten Messung wird nichts passieren, was Deinen Verlauf (so es denn überhaupt einen gibt) nachhhaltig verschlechtert.

Wenn Du Deine Sorgen im Alltag nicht mehr ausblenden kannst - dann wäre vielleicht professionelle Hilfe eine Idee.

Gruß

Uwe

----------


## highlander

Ja mache ich auchnächste Woche.habe nen Termin beim Psychologen.Ich meine wenn das so sein soll ist es so aber man muss ja auch weiterleben.Und ich habe den PSA mit 43 gemacht und wenn ich den mit 40 gemacht hätte  dann wäre er wahrscheinlich auch erst mal beobachtet worden.Aber was wäre wenn.Es ist jetzt so und im Januar ( vor Weihnachten mache ich das nicht mehr ) mache ich den 2. test und dann wird man weitersehen.Das mit dem MRT wollte ich tatsächlich erst machen aber nein , ich warte den 2. test im Januar ab und verabschiede mich bis Januar aus diesem Forum hier weil es mir nicht gut tut dauernd diese sachen zu lesen.( ich meine nucht die Antworten in meinem Thread )

Ich hoffe ihr versteht das, ich wünsche euch allen eine gute Zeit und vor allem bedanke ich mich für die Hilfe!!
Wenn es dann nächste Jahr bei mir weitergeht melde ich mich und dann wird man sehen.
Bis bald!!!
heute abend gehts auf ein Punkkonzert, kann ich jedem nur empfehlen mal reinzuhören der Musik der etwas härteren gangart mag*Dritte Wahl, Geblitztdingst und natürlich auch den anderen Patten*:-)

----------


## highlander

Ich muss mich doch nochmal melden

Habe morgen noch den termin bei dem Urologen welcher den ersten PSA test gemacht hat.Eben hat mich noch die Uniklinik Heidelberg kontaktiert weil ich dem Dr Hadaschk vor einer Woche eine Mail geschrieben habe mit meinen Werten udn der farge ob das MRT dort gemacht wird und die mRT gestütte Biopsie.Eben haben die geschrieben dass die einen termin machen würden für das MRT und der Biopsie.

Was soll ich machen?Abwarten wie der PSA im Januar ist oder gleich die harten geschütze auffahren.ich meine dass die Krebs finde ist ja fast schon sicher bei dem miesen freien PSA von 5%
Nur wie gehts dann weiter?...auf der anderen Seite wird im Januar ja auch nicht besser

----------


## Carl70

> Ich muss mich doch nochmal melden
> 
> Habe morgen noch den termin bei dem Urologen welcher den ersten PSA test gemacht hat.Eben hat mich noch die Uniklinik Heidelberg kontaktiert weil ich dem Dr Hadaschk vor einer Woche eine Mail geschrieben habe mit meinen Werten udn der farge ob das MRT dort gemacht wird und die mRT gestütte Biopsie.Eben haben die geschrieben dass die einen termin machen würden für das MRT und der Biopsie.
> 
> Was soll ich machen?Abwarten wie der PSA im Januar ist oder gleich die harten geschütze auffahren.ich meine dass die Krebs finde ist ja fast schon sicher bei dem miesen freien PSA von 5%
> Nur wie gehts dann weiter?...auf der anderen Seite wird im Januar ja auch nicht besser


Hallo Highlander,

im "Dich verrückt machen" bekommst Du bald einen Sonderpreis. ich bin zwar nur Laie, ich finde allerdings, bei Dir spricht VIEL mehr für das Vorliegen einer Entzündung als für Krebs. Gerade Dein niedriger Wert an freiem PSA stützt die These, dass Du etwa eine Prostatitis oder eine Nebenhodenentzündung oder einen Harnwegsinfekt hast, dazu noch die von Dir beschriebenen Schmerzen... Bei mir war der PSA hoch bis auf 7,8, mein freies PSA war eigentlich auch durchgehend unter 10%. 

Zum weiteren Vorgehen: An Deiner Stelle würde ich sofort ein mpMRT machen. Du machst Dich sonst doch nur noch mehr verrückt. Eine Biospie würde ich an das MRT nur anschließen, wenn sich dort verdächtige Areale ergeben.

Übrigens: Warum macht man bei Dir keine Antibiotika-Therapie?

Herzliche Grüße, Kopf hoch, Dein Carl.

----------


## spertel

Ob in Deiner Situation ein Punkkonzert die richtige Waffe ist, um Dein Nervenkostüm zur Ruhe zu bringen darf ich an dieser Stelle mal ganz stark anzweifeln.

Vielleicht wäre ein Konzert bei Andre Rieu oder ´ne Entspannungs-CD doch die bessere Lösung, wer weiss ?

Fahr´nach Heidelberg, ohne wenn und aber, und Du wirst dann vermutlich Gewissheit haben...

Langsam musst Du selbst zu Potte kommen !

Gruss

----------


## highlander

ja ok ich warte nun ab was die mir wegen den Kosten schreiben , gehe morgen zum Urologen mal sehen was der noch meint ( aber ne Biopsie lass cih bei dem garantiert nicht machen ) und am Donnerstag geh ich zum Psychologen weil so geht das nicht weiter.Wie soll das erst werden wenn die wirklich was finden.

beim Punkkonzert habe ich wunderbar abgeschaltet...für die einen ist Punk sowas wie Andre Rieu ( bei dem hätte ich deswegen abgeschaltet weil ich wahrscheinlich die ganze Zeit auf der Toilette verbracht hätte )

----------


## Reinhold2

> Wenn es dann nächste Jahr bei mir weitergeht melde ich mich und dann wird man sehen.



Ääähh, haben wir schon 2016?!

----------


## highlander

Habe mich wegen der Mail der Uniklinik gemeldet und natürlich jetzt wieder berichte auf myprostate gelsen .da haben ja echt sehr viele Männer mit 39-43 jahren Krebs bekommen und die wechle aktibv überwachen haben von Anfangs 
Gleason Score 6 nach 1 Jahr auf einmal 7a..das macht einem irgendwie  fertig.Ja ich weiß dass ich nicht soviellesen soll aber das ist oft wie ein Zwang

Anhand der berichte wo Männer mit PSA 4 so Krebs bekommen verstehe ich nicht wie der Urologe in mannheim so locker bleiben kann bei meinen Werten.Bin ja echt gespannt was der andere morgen sagt

----------


## highlander

Hallo

Ich war eben bei dem Urologen welcher den ersten PSAert bestimmt hat
Meine Freundin war auch dabei und ich möchte euch mal den Ablauf irgendwie schreiben( nicht ganz chronolgisch)

Nachdem wir uns hingesetzt haben , habe ich ihm gleich gesagt dass ich extrem Panik habe und extrem Angst davor Krebs zu haben
Er sagte darauf dass der Wert von bei ihm gemessene 5,2 in etwas 4,0 vom Labor in Heidelberg inspricht was ja bedeuten würde dass mein Wert gestiegen ist weil in Heidelberg ohne rektalen  Untersuchung etc.Auf die Frage ob der Wert auch von einer Prostatitis kommen kann verneinte er dies weil eine Prostatitis immer Symthome macht.Erst als ich sagte dass ich immer noch Schmerzen in den Hoden habe sagte er dass das ja vieleicht odch sein könnte im Zusammenhang auch mit dem zwicken welches sehr selten auftritt



Er machte dann den Ultraschall und sagte dass da Verkalkungen  wären. Dies würde auf eine zurückliegende Prostatitis deuten. Mehr erst einmal nicht da meine Freundin nicht im Zimmer war. Als ich sie reinholte sagte er dass da aufgrund der Verkalkungen auch Schatten zu sehen seien die er aber nicht einordnen kann.

Im Laufe des Gesprächs sprachen wir auch die Prostatitis an welche er fast komplett anhand fehlender Symphthome ausgeschlossen hat.Er sagte auch dass die Tatastuntersuchung 10 Minuten vor der Blutentnahme keinen Einfluss auf den PSA hat.Er machte auch heute wieder eine Tastuntersuchung und betonte dass dass da nichts auffälliges zu ertasten sein.Ich sagte dann *Ja klar sind ja auch nur 30% Trefferquote*

Meine Freundin sagte mehrfach dass ich extrem panisch bin aber wir hatten  den Eindruck dass er menschlich echt nicht gerade einfühlsam ist.

So nun kam dann dier Vorschlag zur Biopsie und dann hat er aber von sich aus geagt dass ein mpMRT aufrund meines Alters auch gerechtfertigt wäre.Die Ünberweisung sah dann wie folgt aus

TRUs inhomogen
suspekter Peridas

so und nun weiß ich dass das nicht gerade rosig aussieht , weiß auch dass ich panisch bin aber ich weiss noch nicht on ich das mpMRT vor Weihnachten machen soll....alles irgendwie extrem  jetzt

----------


## Hvielemi

Nun hast Du die Überweisung,
also meld dich gleich an und 
mach vorwärts. Abwarten bringt
nix. Willst Du die Sonnwende in
Panik abfeiern?

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## highlander

nee aber die panik ist dann umso größer wenn die beim MRT was finden....und mal eine generelle Frage  abgesehn von den anderen Dingen

Die Erstellung des mpMRT ist auch sehr unterschiedlich je nachdem wer es erstellt  oder ist da eher das Gerät relevant.Ich weiß dass die Radiologie bei uns sehr modern aber ich habe auch schon im Omeda Forum gehört dass die Uni Heidelberg da führend sein soll sowohl im erstellen als auch im diagnostizieren der MRT Bilder
So sehr ich dich schätze @Hvielemi aber deine Meinung zum Ultraschall und zum Urologen würde mich echt interessieren

----------


## Hvielemi

Ach Mann!
Krieg deine Diagnostik irgendwie auf die Reihe.
Entweder Du hast keinen Krebs, dann ist gut,
oder Du hast Krebs, dann kommt es auf das 
Gleason-Score an. Das lernst du bei der Biopsie 
kennen, ja klar, auch wieder mit Usicherheiten ...
Auch der PSA-Verlauf ist wichtig: Je langsamer, 
desto weniger aggressiv.

Zu deinem Urologen schreib ich nix, ich kenne ja 
nur deine Darstellung und nicht jene des Urologen.


Ich wünsch Euch eine angenehme Vorsonnwendzeit.
Konrad

----------


## buschreiter

Ich kann nur sagen, was ich in der Situation täte: Diagnostik so flott es geht, im Zweifelsfall dann auch Biopsie, aber vorher eine Antibiose und sehen ob die anschlägt...wenn ja, würde ich ein paar Wochen später nochmal messen,wenn nein, dann gezielte Biopsie mit vorheriger Bestimmung des zu verwendenden Antibiotikums. Eine Sepsis nach Biopsie ist nicht so prickelnd...

----------


## highlander

Biopsie mache ich nur durch den Damm  in HD..das steht schon mal fest für mich.Und das mpMRT werde ich dann wohl auch in HD machen lassen.der früheste termin wäre Janunar.Und Donnerstag geh ich zum Psychologen.Ich weiß dass der Uktraschall alles andere als gut ausgefallen ist aber ich denke dass bis januar der krebs ( falls er da ist ) nicht durch die kapsel bricht.Aber mal im Etnst.Mit so einem verlauf hätte neimand von euch bei dem pSA von 5,2 gerechnet oder

Der Urologe sagte auch noch dass die Biopsie durch den damm risikoärmer ist , er das baer in der praxis nicht durchführen kann da vollnarkose und 2 tage Klinikaufenthalt

----------


## buschreiter

> Aber mal im Etnst.Mit so einem verlauf hätte neimand von euch bei dem pSA von 5,2 gerechnet oder


Schau mal in meinen myprostate Bericht. Es hatte auch kein Arzt damit gerechnet. Aber ich kann dir auch sagen, dass das Leben dennoch weitergeht und das nun nicht gerade schlecht...zumindest was mich betrifft. Also...Ruhe bewahren, Situation nüchtern analysieren und die Konsequenzen ziehen. So bin ich gut durchgekommen.

----------


## Mikael

Hallo Highlander,

lies Dir mal die Geschichte vom Kollegen buschreiter auf myprostate durch. Das sollte Mut machen! Hinzu kommen die zahllosen Beispiele an Patienten, denen es ganz ähnlich erging und die sich hier im Forum nie melden. Eben weil es nach der OP gut lief.

----------


## LudwigS

> Eben weil es nach der OP gut lief.


Normalerweise verteilt man das Fell des Bären erst wenn er erlegt ist.
Bis jetzt gibt es nur Indizien, wie die Lampe im Auto dass man mal in die Werkstatt fahren sollte.

Hier ein 3-seitiger passender Artikel:

http://www.zeit.de/2014/09/prostatak...herkennung-psa

Gruß Ludwig

----------


## highlander

Er hatte am Ende aber dann auch Krebs.Ok ich weiß dass ich einigen schon auf den zeiger geh, habe ja auch morgen den termin beim Psychologen.

Ich habe einige Möglichkeiten durchgespielt.Als erstes habe ich absolut keine Ahnung wie die Diagnostische Qualität der Radiologie hier in der Stadt ist.Ich weiß nur dass die neue geräte von Siemens haben und laut Urologe die neuesten Spulen.Die Praxis ist auch erst seit 2013 umgezogen.Was ich auch weiß dass es kein 3 tesla Gerät ist .Und ob sich die Ärzte dort mit der beurteilung UND der Erstellung eines mpMRT gut auskennen weiß ich nicht.
Ich tu mich schwer diese Untersuchung nächste Woche zu machen weil für mich ist klar dass wenn das Ergebniss negativ ausfällt ( für mich ) dass ich dann noch mehr Panik bekomme und ich die Biopsie NICHT durch den Darm sondern dann in mannheim ( machen die das auch durch den Dam ? ) oder in machen lassen möchte.Nur werde ich so kurz vor Weihnachten wohl keinen termin mehr in HD bekommen.

Ich warte bis Januar und mache dann in heidleberg das mpMRT?....dann habe ich schon wieder Angst dass in diesen 1,5 Monaten eventuell der Krebs die kapsel verlässt ( falls ich Krebs habe )Weil irgendwann geschieht das ja dass der Krebs aus der Kapsel kommt.

Aber die Aussage des Urologen dass ien chronische Prostatits immer Symthoma macht und ich auch dafür zu jung wäre ist meiner Ansicht nach falsch.
Dass im Ultraschall der Pirdas suspekt ist muss ja auch noch nicht heißen hoffe ich.

Ich weiß ich kann von niemanden hier verlangen mir die Entscheidung abzunehmen und @buschreiter hat ja auch geschrieben dass ich so schnell wie möglich das mpMRT machen soll aber geht es nun echt um 4 Wochen?...

----------


## Georg_

Der Prostatakrebs wächst in der Regel so langsam da hast Du eher zu viel als zu wenig Zeit zu überlegen welche Therapie für Dich die richtige ist. Du weißt ja noch gar nicht ob Du Krebs hast, aber unterstellt es wäre so, so wirst Du überall lesen man sollte sich nicht vorschnell zu einer Therapie überreden lassen sondern vorher viele Informationen einholen.

Zur Panik ist kein Anlass. Sieh Dir die Geschichten der Diskutanten in diesem Forum an, sie beginnen teilweise 2001. Und trotzdem wird noch eifrig über das Für und Wider der Prostatakrebstherapien diskutiert.

----------


## highlander

man liest aber auch dass bei PSA Ersttest der wet um die 4 lag und der Krebs schon die Kapsel verlassen hat und das liest man oft

----------


## Georg_

Wenn der Krebs die Kapsel verlassen hat so würde ich eine IMRT Bestrahlung empfehlen und keine Operation. Außerdem kannst Du dann mit einer Hormontherapie noch viele Jahre leben. Immer noch kein Grund zur Panik!

Dr. Kwon hat einen Patienten gerettet der mit einem PSA von 10.000 in seine Praxis kam.

----------


## highlander

ich weiß nicht ob ich Krebs habe oder ob er die Kapsel verlassen hat.Aber irgendwie verstehe ich nicht wie man immer sagen kann dass ein paar Monate mehr oder weniger warten nichts ausmacht..

----------


## buschreiter

> Ich weiß ich kann von niemanden hier verlangen mir die Entscheidung abzunehmen und @buschreiter hat ja auch geschrieben dass ich so schnell wie möglich das mpMRT machen soll aber geht es nun echt um 4 Wochen?...


Der besseren Verständigung wegen: Mein Name ist Achim. 
Für mich wäre die Klärung schon wichtig, aber ich habe auch nach dem Vorschlag zur Biopsie noch eine vorweihnachtliche New York Reise gemacht und Sylvester ausgiebig gefeiert. Da hatte der Uro nichts gegen einzuwenden. Außerdem wäre bei dir fraglich, ob die Ergebnisse einer möglichen Biopsie von dem Pathologen "zwischen den Tagen" überhaupt erarbeitet würden. 
Mit dem schnell meinte ich eher "schnell für die eigene Psyche", nicht im Sinne von "schnell, sonst passiert in der Zeit etwas Schlimmes". Nach der Biopsie hat es bei mir auch noch 6 Wochen bis zur OP gedauert...nur ein Arzt (ausgerechnet mein damaliger Urologe) hat mir empfohlen ein Medikament (Bicalutamid) für diese Zeit zu nehmen. Alle anderen haben ausdrücklich abgeraten. Insofern darf man wohl sagen, daß man sich schon etwas Zeit zur Abklärung und Entscheidungsfindung nehmen darf, ohne daß etwas Gravierendes passiert.

----------


## Georg_

Es gibt verschiedene Krebsarten die unterschiedlich schnell wachsen. Bauchspeicheldrüsenkrebs wäre sehr gefährlich und wächst sehr schnell. Der Prostatakrebs dagegen sehr langsam. 

Natürlich sollte man am Ball bleiben und sehen dass man seinen Krebs möglichst gut behandelt. Aber man stellt eben in der Regel selbst fest, dass sich nach ein einigen Monaten noch nichts Entscheidendes getan hat. Der PSA Wert ist vielleicht weiter gestiegen aber Symptome merkt man nicht. Die Behandlungsoptionen sind gleich geblieben und jeder Arzt empfiehlt etwas anderes.

----------


## highlander

ok ich verstehe was ihr sagen wollt.ich meinte nur das es immer irgendwann den Zeitpunkt gibt dass der krebs die Kapsel durchbricht und wenn man dann gerade nicht gehandelt hat ist das doof....

----------


## Georg_

Wenn man noch gar nicht weiß ob man Krebs hat sich Sorgen um einen Kapseldurchbruch zu machen ist, denke ich, verfrüht. Außerdem kann der Krebs durchaus Metastasen bilden ohne die Kapsel durchbrochen zu haben. Ein Kapseldurchbruch bedeutet dass ein größerer Bereich zu bestrahlen ist.

Bei mir hat man einen Kapseldurchbruch diagnostiziert. Allerdings hat sich der Krebs wohl von innen an die Kapsel herangemacht und dies gilt als Kapseldurchbruch. 

Ich habe aber offensichtlich ein dickeres Fell. Nach der Diagnose habe ich mit einer Hormontherapie begonnen und erstmal über drei Monate überlegt was ich jetzt weiter machen soll.

----------


## highlander

meine entscheidung das mp MRT erst nach weihnachten bzw im Januar zu machen steht so gut wie sicher

Ich möchte nochmal in die Runde fragen: Heidelberg oder Mannheim?

----------


## RalfDm

[QUOTE=highlander;86577Ich möchte nochmal in die Runde fragen: Heidelberg oder Mannheim?[/QUOTE]
Warum fragst Du nicht bei der SHG Mannheim an, welche Radiologie sie empfehlen?

*SHG Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar* 
(BW1)

  *Ansprechpartner/in:*                            Herr Günter Kupke
Mülhauser Str. 25
68229 Mannheim


 *Kontaktdaten:*                        Tel:     0621. 12 85 52 39     
Fax:        
Mobil:  
E-Mail:guenter-kupke@t-online.de  
Web:      www.selbsthilfegruppe-prostatakrebs.de


 *Informationen zu den Gruppentreffen:*                                        Ort: Diakonie-Krankenhaus, Mutterhaussaal, Speyerer Str. 91-93, 68168 Mannheim
            Zeit: Jeden 1. Dienstag im Monat 
            Keine SHG-Treffen: August und September

----------


## highlander

habe ich grad gemacht...mir kommt das schon so nah vor..naja..wird ja auch nix anderes rauskommen ....

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Adolf, Oskar, Rumpelstilzchen,
oder wie immer du heisst. . . .

wenn du unbedingt noch vor Weihnachten eine gute Beratung haben möchtest, dann hole dir doch bitte einmal einen Termin bei unserem Forum-Arzt.
Den kannst du hier erreichen:
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...6576#post86576

Den brauchst du nur eine PN (persönliche nachricht) schicken.
Er wird dir sicherlich gut helfen können.

Du bist in Panik, und verstehst kaum noch, was dir andere User hier schreiben.
Warum tust du dir das an?
Wie blöd bist du eigentlich?

Tatsache ist doch, selbst wenn dein gesamter Körper bereits vom Krebs zerfressen ist, dass du eine sehr gute Chance hast, diesen Krebs zu besiegen.
- - - Weil du *vielleicht nur Prostatakrebs hast.

*Wenn ich das lese, wie du dich über google.de verrückt machen lässt, fällt mir nichts mehr ein.
Weißt du denn nicht, das dieser Krebs, wenn du den tatsächlich hast, heilbar ist?

Sei froh, dass du nicht eine andere Krebsart hast!

Bleib mal locker!
Sterben müssen wir irgendwann alle!

. . . und schreibe bitte nicht noch einmal, das du bei "Zuckerberg" gelesen hast, dass es bereits bei PSA 4.0 eine Kapselüberschreitung gibt.
Damit würdest du nur alle "Neuen User" hier verunsichern.

Kannst du bitte einmal darüber nachdenken, was du hier schreibst?
Du braucht`s keinen Psychiater. Du musst einfach nur mal dein "blödes" Internet ausschalten!

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Manfred Seitz

Endlich spricht jemand mal Tacheles. Ich danke Dir mein Käpt!n   (schreibt)

Gruß
Manfred

----------


## Carlos

Aber, 136 Beiträge in nur 20 Tagen --- das war, glaub ich noch nie zu Stande gekommen in diesem Forum.
Aber, irgendwie nervt es schon wenn jemand ständig auf der Suche ist "schlechte Nachrichten" zu sammeln und zur Diskussion zu stellen.
Aber, der Highlander kann wohl nicht anders als sich verrückt zu machen

----------


## highlander

Harte Worte aber irgendwie auch verständlich
Nur so : Mein Name ist Markus und das habe ich einige Seiten vorher schon geschrieben
Das mit dem PSA von 4 und Kapseldurchbruch steht mehrfach bei Myprostate
In allem anderen gebe ich euch recht!
Psychater war auch für die Katz weil Megaidiot , hat mir 2 Minuten zugehört und dann Psychofarmaka verschrieben
Urologe schreibe ich an

----------


## Reinhold2

@ Hartmut


Danke dir! Mir hat es schon seit Tagen in den Fingern gejuckt, diesem beratungsresistenten Wirrkopf eine entsprechende Antwort zu geben. Ich bewundere die anderen User die versuchen, ihm ruhig und sachlich zu helfen.
Gruß 
Reinhold

----------


## highlander

ich finde das geht jetzt etwas unter die Gürtellinie aber gut!

----------


## Carl70

> @ Hartmut
> 
> 
> Danke dir! Mir hat es schon seit Tagen in den Fingern gejuckt, diesem beratungsresistenten Wirrkopf eine entsprechende Antwort zu geben. Ich bewundere die anderen User die versuchen, ihm ruhig und sachlich zu helfen.
> Gruß 
> Reinhold


Hallo Highlander, 

was ich nicht verstehe: Wenn Du so zu Panik neigst, warum treibst Du die Untersuchungen dann nicht schneller voran? Mich hat der Pca-Verdacht Anfangs auch richtig fertig gemacht. Daher habe ich, als erstmals der hohe PSA-Wert vorlag, sofort nachgemessen, dann 10-Tage-Antibiotikatherapie gemacht und die Biopsie sofort angeschlossen. Dann musste ich noch 7 Tage auf das Ergebnis der Biospie warten. Kam mir alles extrem lange vor, aber nach etwa 15 Tagen war das erledigt! Als der PSA-Wert dann weiter stieg, habe ich nach drei Tagen ein mpMRT machen lassen und sofort das Ergebnis bekommen. - Nun bin ich Selbstzahler, was die Sache sicher beschleunigt hat. Aber bevor Du Dich so verrückt machst, sorge doch schneller für eine sichere Diagnostik!

Herzliche Grüße, Carl.

----------


## Georg_

Ich verstehe ja dass einem irgendwann der Kragen platzt aber highlander hat nun mal Panik und ist wegen seiner Panik arm dran. Nicht wegen eines eventuellen Prostatakrebses.

Bei meinem Hausarzt hatte ich mich beschwert, dass er mir zuwenig Angst gemacht hat. Bei PSA 16 zu sagen es könnte auch etwas anderes sein als Krebs ist schon beschönigend. Er meinte er mache ungern PSA Untersuchungen da der Patient sofort sehr betroffen ist und seine ganze Familie zusätzlich hyperventiliert. Nach der Stanzbiopsie, auf die man als Patient auch gut und gerne verzichten würde, stellt sich dann alles als falscher Alarm heraus.

Vielleicht hilft dieses Bild von Dr. Scholz. Wenn man tatsächlich Krebs hat, die anschließende Operation keinen Erfolg hat und der Krebs wiederkommt hat man heute folgende Überlebenswahrscheinlichkeiten:




Also im Mittel 13,3 Jahre für Prostatakrebs! Noch genug Zeit für dreizehnmal Weihnachten und Silvester feiern!

----------


## highlander

Biopsie ist ja so sicher.Ich habe soviel ( zuviel ) gelsen hier auf myprostate etc.3-4 Biopsien notwendig bis die was gefunden haben , PSA Messung stieg weiter , dann nach der 3. Biopsie endlich ( wenn man das so nennen mag ) was gefunden und das ist doch echt kein Einzelfall

Wenn ich mich nach der Urologie in Mannheim richtige mache ich erst einmal im januar eine PSA Messung, der andere sagt sofort mpMRT, wenn da was rauskommt ist die Frage ob noch vor Weihnachten eine Biopsie stadtfindet...das ist alles schwer für mich.Habe ja gehofft dass mir der Psychologe heute helfen kann aber das war nichts

ich würde 13,3 jahre jetzt nicht wirklich lang finden,aber klar für Weihnachten und Sylvester ist das ok nur ist die Frage ob dann noch alle Menschen da wären.Ich werde dann doch zum mpMRT nächste Woche gehen.Dann würde ich vermutlich am 14. das Ergebniss bekommen und wenn ich mich dann doch beim Urologen durch den darm biosieren lasse und das so ca 7 tage zum Ergebniss braucht dann wäre ca 20. Dezember.OK

----------


## lumberjack

> Biopsie ist ja so sicher.Ich habe soviel ( zuviel ) gelsen hier auf myprostate etc.3-4 Biopsien notwendig bis die was gefunden haben , ...


Das lässt sich durch eine Ultraschall- bzw. MRT-unterstütze Biopsie verringern oder vermeiden. Aber soweit ist es bei dir noch nicht oder nie. Was hast du den bis jetzt? 2 PSA-Werte aus 2 verschiedenen Labore? Das ist so gut wie nichts.


Hallo Markus,

jetzt leg dir endlich mal eine klare Strategie zurecht. Zum Beispiel: 3 PSA-Wert-Bestimmungen im selben Labor und mit dem gleichen Verfahren, vermeide die dir inzwischen bekannten Faktoren, die den PSA verfälschen könnten. Zwischen den 3 Messungen jeweils 4-8 Wochen warten. Irgendwann zwischendurch das von dir angestrebte MRT. Dann weißt du in ein paar Monaten mehr, durch eine PSA-Messreihe UND das Ergebnis der bildgebenden Diagnostik. 

Vervollständige nebenbei dein Profil hier im Forum oder besser: erfasse es bei myprostate.eu, dass mach die Kommunikation mit dir leichter.

Es kommt jetzt auf ein paar Wochen nicht an. Etwas deutlicher ausgedrückt: hast du einen harmlosen PK, kannst du dir mit der Therapie jahrelang Zeit lassen. Hast du einen hochagressiven Mitbewohner, musst du jetzt auch nichts überstürtzen.


Jack

----------


## highlander

Der Urologe bekomt die MRT Bilder aber er kann dass dann nur irgendwie auf dem Ultraschall makieren aber fusionieren geht in der Praxis nicht
Wenn es ein agressiver Tumor wäre dann weiß der hoffentlich dass er gefälligst nicht in ein paar Wochen streuen soll und durch die Kapsel brechen.Ich denke dass oftmals zulange gemessen und gewartet wird wenn man so einige Veräufe liest .Vieleicht wäre ein früheres einschreiten manchmal besser gewesen.Aber wer weiß das schon.

Ich danke auf jeden fall allen die mir helfen

----------


## Georg_

Ich kann nur raten das MRT vor der Stanzbiopsie zu machen. Sonst ist die Prostata so "zerstochen" dass auf dem MRT nur wenig zu erkennen ist.

Der Radiologe schreibt auch einen Bericht über das MRT, der Urologe wird die Bilder nicht interpretieren.

----------


## Mikael

> Ich denke dass oftmals zulange gemessen und gewartet wird wenn man so einige Veräufe liest


Diese Annahme steht konträr zur Problematik der Übertherapie, welche seit den flächendeckend verfügbaren PSA-Tests ein Problem darstellt. "Ist Krebs, also muss es sofort raus" ist beim PCa keine zeitgemäße Herangehensweise mehr.

----------


## lumberjack

> Ich kann nur raten das MRT vor der Stanzbiopsie zu machen.


Auf jeden Fall, das hatte ich vorausgesetzt.

Meine Empfehlung: PSA-MESSREIHE und mpMRT erst dann eine Biopsie, falls erforderlich.
(PSA-Messungen unter Ausschluss sämtlicher "Störfaktoren")

Jack

----------


## highlander

ja das mpMRT wird von der radiologie gemacht und der urologe will dann irgendwie anhand der MPMRT Bilder stechen aber so ein richtiges Fusion Biopsie Ding sei das bei ihm nicht , das würde nur in der Klinik gehen .Er würde auch über den Darm gehen , nicht über den Dammm
Ich ahbe Antwort von der Selbsthilfegruppe erhalten ( sehr nett und einfühlsam ) und er empfiehlt Mannheim weil die danach im Tumorboard die Bilder besprechen und er sagte auch ich soll erst mal runterfahren und es so amchen wie Lumberjack sagt

Ja das mit der Übertherapie ist ja denke ich so gemeint dass jeder noch so kleine Krebs raus soll.das ist klar

Aber wenn jemand 2 jahre misst und bei PSA von 6 ein Kapseldurchbroch oder ein hoher Biopsiewert rauskommt , dann wäre es vieleicht besser gewesen nur 1 Jahr zu messen und dann zu handeln.So meinte ich das

----------


## highlander

also in heidleberg knnte ich am 14.01 den termn für das mpMRT haben.Allerdings machen die wohl immer eine Biosie.So geht das zuminest aus der Information hervor welche ich bekommen habe
Was würdet ihr machen .Heidleberg oder Mannheim.Die Selbsthilfegruppe empfiehlt Mannheim .

----------


## Georg_

In anderen Foren gibt es die Möglichkeit eines "Poll" - da kann jeder seine Meinung abgeben und dies wird als Statistik angezeigt.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Ich denke sowohl Heidelberg als auch Mannheim werden zum gleichen Ergebnis kommen.

Oft ist es auch so, dass bei der mpMRT nichts auf einen Krebs hinweist und dann wird auf die Biopsie verzichtet. Eine Biopsie ist zwar unangenehm ergibt aber in aller Regel eine sehr gute Diagnose.

----------


## Klaus (A)

Ich würde nach Heidelberg gehen....ist eine viel schönere Stadt!

----------


## por991

> In anderen Foren gibt es die Möglichkeit eines "Poll" - da kann jeder seine Meinung abgeben und dies wird als Statistik angezeigt. 
> 
> Ich denke sowohl Heidelberg als auch Mannheim werden zum gleichen Ergebnis kommen.
> 
> Oft ist es auch so, dass bei der mpMRT nichts auf einen Krebs hinweist und dann wird auf die Biopsie verzichtet. Eine Biopsie ist zwar unangenehm ergibt aber in aller Regel eine sehr gute Diagnose.





Ich habe meine Biopsie ( 18 Stanzen ) in Vollnarkose im Krankenhaus machen lassen , würde diesen Schritt wiederwählen.
Leider kann man sich nicht immer auf das Ergebnis verlassen ,mein GS war 4+3 = 7 , der pathologische Befund nach OP
GS 4+5= 9a, ( kein Kapseldurchbruch).

----------


## highlander

Mannheim biopsiert glaube ich durch den darm
heidelberg durch den ringen muss.ja schauen die sich das nicht vorher an?
die hochangesehene Martini Klinik auch durch den darm
ist über den Damm nun schlechter?
was mich auch wundert dass in der patienteninfo steht dass man die cd vom Montreal zur Biopsie mitb

----------


## RalfDm

> ja schauen die sich das nicht vorher an?


Das fragt man sich oft, wenn man Deine Postings liest. Schaust Du Dir die nicht an und korrigierst sie ggf., bevor Du auf den "Antworten"-Button klickst?

Ralf

----------


## highlander

Also so ein Käse.Da habe ich nie und nimmer so gechrieben.Ich gebe zwar zu dass ich ab und zu Rechtschreibfehler habe aber so einen Käse habe ich im Leben nicht geschrieben.
Diesen Post kann man echt löschen.

Mannheim biopsiert glaube ich durch den Darm
Heidelberg durch den Damm.In der Patienteninfo steht , dass man die CD vom mpMRT welche in Heidelberg angefertigt wurde zur Biopsie mitbringen muss.Schauen die sich das nicht schon vorher an was beim mpMRT herausgekommen ist?
Die hochangesehen Martiniklinik biopsiert auch durch den Darm
Was ist denn nun besser.Darm oder Damm?

----------


## por991

Sind hier etwa Hacker unterwegs ??????????????????????????.

----------


## highlander

Nein ich denke eher da hat dieses verblödete IPad Müll geschrieben...echt peinlich sowas!

----------


## Georg_

Das IPad und andere Smartphones ergänzen den eingegebenen Text und wenn man nicht aufpasst gibt dies erstaunliche Ergebnisse.

Welches Operationsverfahren nun besser ist kann ich nicht entscheiden, hier sind jedenfalls beide Verfahren erklärt:

http://www.netdoktor.de/Diagnostik+B...ahme-1432.html

----------


## highlander

Ja ok.Das wirds gewesen sein.Wegen Heidelberg muss ich halt morgen dann fargen wie das genau abläuft und warum ich selbst die CD mitbringen muss .Ich denke bei Darm oder Damm streiten sich die Ärzte was nun besser ist.
Ich frage dann halt auch ob immer biopsiert wird egal was beim MRT rauskommt.In der Patienteninfo steht auf der ersten Seite dass das MRT und die Biopsie alszusammenhängende Untersuchung zu sehen ist.

----------


## highlander

Mit Heidelberg habe ich telefoniert.Die machen IMMER eine Biopsie nach der mpMRT ( verwendet wird ein Siemens Magneton Prisma )
den Biopsietermin habe ich genau einen Tag später.
Ich denke dass ich da auf jeden Fall besser dran bin wie wenn ich nun in meiner Stadt zum MRT gehe und dann der Wald und Wiese Urologe das Ergebniss bekommt und dann muss ich ja trotzdem einen Termin für die Biopsie machen

In Mannheim siehts anscheinend anders aus.Da machen die erst das mpMRT und dann Besprechung des Befundes und dann eventuell Biopsie

Was nun in meinen Fall besser ist weiß ich nicht.In Mannheim gibt es halt das Tumorboard und in Heidelberg wohl nicht.Achso die Dame an der Anmeldung war ja in Heidelberg sehr freundlich ( ironiemodus aus )

----------


## highlander

lso es läuft so ab 

8:00 Vorereitung Biopsie
10:30 MRT
Nächster tag Biopsie

Ich gehe mal davon aus dass die halt im MRT alles was komisch aussieht makieren egal ob 1 oder 5 und dann wird eben biopsiert.Mannheim macht das anders.Egal jetzt

----------


## Hartmut S

> Ich gehe mal davon aus dass die halt im MRT alles was komisch aussieht makieren egal ob 1 oder 5


ja, ich auch!
Es wird halt' alles schön bunt, und die Ärzte geben dir noch ein halbes Jahr. :L&auml;cheln: 

Lieber Markus, mache dir bitte nicht so viel Streß!
Es gibt schlimmere Krebsarten, wo du tatsächlich deine Dinge innerhalb eines halben Jahres erledigen müsstest.
*Sei froh, dass du diese anderen "Krebse" nicht hast!*

Nette grüße
hartmut

----------


## highlander

Ich meinete ja nur egal ob Oirads 1 oder 5 , dass die immer eine Biopsie amchen und das haben die mir am telefon gesagt.
ganz ehrlich...wegen anderen Krebsarten mache ich mir als auch Gedanken

----------


## dreispitz

Hallo Highlander,

Du hast den richtigen Schritt gemacht und warst bei einem Psychologen bzw. Psychiater. Dass er Dir mit einem Medikament helfen wollte, halte ich jetzt nicht unbedingt für den falschen Weg.
Vorausgesetzt Du leidest tatsächlich überhaupt über eine psychische Erkrankung. Psychopharmaka haben in der Öffentlichkeit einen schlechten Ruf, können aber das Sprungbrett sein, um sich aus einem seelischen "Loch" zu befreien. Ich würde mir noch ein überlegen, ob Du diesen Weg nicht doch gehen willst. Oder wenigstens einen 2. Termin bei diesem oder einem anderen Arzt wahrnimmst.

Ansonsten wünsche ich Dir, dass Deine Befürchtungen nicht einmal ansatzweise eintreten und dass Du Dich umsonst verrückt gemacht hast. 

Alles Gute!
Dreispitz




> Es wird halt' alles schön bunt, und die Ärzte geben dir noch ein halbes Jahr.


Hallo Hartmut,

ich sehe es auch so, dass Highlander - soweit ich das beurteilen kann - objektiv betrachtet, zu sehr in Panik verfällt und stattdessen einfach Ruhe bewahren und die medizinischen (Zwischen)-Ergebnisse erst einmal abwarten sollte.

Allerdings wollte ich es letztens schreiben (jetzt habe ich die Zeit dazu): 
Es ist absolut sinnlos einem (Achtung unverbindliche und nicht böse gemeinte Ferndiagnose!) Angstpatienten seine Ängste ausreden zu wollen. Das ist ein dickes Brett, was man in einer Therapie bohren muss. Du kannst auch einem Alkoholiker sagen, dass Alkohol ungesund ist oder einem Depressiven zu verstehen geben, dass er sich zusammenreissen soll. Das hilft genausowenig. Im Gegenteil solche Ratschläge können weh tun und das Gegenteil bewirken.

Ich weiß, Du meinst das gut und deswegen hoffe ich, dass Du meine Antwort nicht zu krumm nimmst.

Alles Gute!
Dreispitz

----------


## highlander

Danke! Ich sehe das genauso im Moment und mein Umfeld auch.Trotzdem bin ich froh dass ich nicht 1 Jahr Ungewissheit haben muss und schon im Januar das MpMRT bekommen mitsamt Biopsie.Das hat auch der Psychologe gesagt dass Ungewissheit für mich nicht gut ist.Jetzt wo ich den termin habe geht es mir auch besser und ich gehe auch zu einem anderen Psychologen in 1 Woche.Ich nehme im Moment Life 900 was wohl auch gut hilft

Ich wollte echt auch nochmal allen danken die versuchen mir zu helfen!!!

----------


## Hartmut S

hallo dreispitz,

du hast völlig recht.

markus, alles gute für dich!

gruss
hartmut

----------


## Georg_

Vielleicht beruhigt highlander auch diese Information aus folgendem Link:  http://www.ukmp.de/info/prostatadiag...pca3-test.html




> Nur bei einem Viertel der Patienten mit erhöhtem PSA-Wert wird  anschließend tatsächlich ein Karzinom diagnostiziert, was für die  mangelnde Effizienz des PSA Tests spricht.


Bei mir zeigte der PCA3 Test übrigens eindeutig auf Krebs und ich war daraufhin endlich bereit eine Biopsie machen zu lassen.

----------


## highlander

ja aber mich beunruhigt nach wie vor der sehr üble fPSA Wert von 5%....aber ist auch egal am 11.01 lasse ich den PSA wieder vom Labor Limbach bestimmen , am 13.01 bekomme ich das Ergebniss und am 14.01 gehts in die Uniklinik Heidelberg zum mpMRT ( 3 Tesla ) und am 15.01 folgt die Biopsie.Dann heißt es warten und versuchen nicht komplett am Rad zu drehen was wahrscheinlich abolut schwierig wird

----------


## highlander

Gibts es auf myprostate eigentlich Menschen welche vor 10-15 Jahren die Prostata entnommen bekommen haben und die nun nach dieser zeit nichts mehr haben.?also ich lese fast nur dass der PSA nach 4-10 jahren dann doch wieder gestiegen ist.

----------


## Hvielemi

Klar, lieber Markus.
Vor zehn Jahren gab es myprostate.eu noch nicht, und niemand
meldet sich auf einer Krebsseite an, wenn er geheilt ist.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## highlander

Ok sowas ähnliches habe ich mir schon gedacht...danke für die Antwort.Ich habe das alte Jahr relativ gut beendet aber nun kehrt die Angst vor der Biopsie und dem Ergebniss zurück....Zwischen Biopsie und Ergebniss vergehen ja 7-10 Tage.Ich möchte mit meiner freundin am WE danach ( also 7 Tage später auf ein Donots Konzert gehen nach Düsseldorf...Hoffe mein Nervenkustüm macht das mit...Weil das Ergebniss vorher möchte ich nicht

----------


## Hvielemi

Na, dann gehst Du eben Donotos gucken.

Die Diagnose, ob negativ oder positiv, bleibt dieselbe.
Ich selbst werde vor Arztterminen, in denen mir eine
Diagnose eröffnet werden soll, auch nervös, obwohl
das für mich mittlerweile Routine ist. Weiss ich dann, 
was Sache ist, egal, ob + oder -, bin ich wiederruhig.

So ein Konzert wär wohl nichts für mich, aber ganz
sicher lenkt das ab, von dem, was dich derzeit umtreibt.
Also viel Spass!

Konrad

----------


## Hartmut S

lieber markus,

hab`keine angst!
alles wird gut!
du wirst keinen krebs haben.
 . . .  und wenn doch, wirst du damit alt werden, und die "nicht existenz" überwinden, oder kurz vorher verstehen.  :L&auml;cheln: 

für konrad:



> "So ein Konzert wär wohl nichts für mich"


oh, ich glaube doch . . . 
 . . . dann komm' mal nach spanien, da gibt es ähnliche gruppen.

gruss
hartmut

----------


## highlander

Hvielemi...da haste aber jetzt aber U hnen wildes bild rausgesucht

----------


## highlander

Habe gerade auch den termin für die Befundbesprechung ausgemacht.
14    .mpmrt
15.    Biopsie
29.    Befund

Und die Donots feier ich ab:-)

----------


## buschreiter

> Und die Donots feier ich ab:-)


Das solltest du...ich habe am WE vor der OP nochmal "die Sau rausgelassen" und bin mit meiner Band aufgetreten. Ich wusste ja nicht, wie es weitergeht. Heute halte ich es noch genauso...

----------


## highlander

Habt ihr sonst noch Tipps wie ich am besten die 2 Wochen Wartezeit bis zum Ergebniss rum bringe und vor allem der Abend davor?Ich habe die befürchtung dass ich komplett am Rad drehe.

Den PSA Wert den ich am Mittwoch bekomme , der bleibt schön im Briefumschlag bis ich in Heidelberg bin weil sonst Unfallgefahr
Den mpMRT CD scaue  ich im leben nicht an...die bleibt bis zum nächsten Tag im Auto liegen

aber eben die 2 Wochen Wartezeit...naja..arbeiten werde ich ja können

Ich weiß dass andere viel schlimmere Sorgen haben aber ich bin halt echt sehr labil .
Bin sowieso gerade krass erkältet und esse seit 4 tagen Hühnersupppe ( natürlich selbst gekocht mit nem schönen Antibiotika Huhn aus dem Supermarkt ) und abends immer gemüse mit Tomaten...lecker:-)

----------


## Hvielemi

> Den PSA Wert den ich am Mittwoch bekomme , der bleibt schön im Briefumschlag ...
> 
> aber eben die 2 Wochen Wartezeit...naja..arbeiten werde ich ja können


Du bist ahnungslos, bis auf den einen brauchbaren Wert, den Du schon lange hast.
Diese Ahnungslosigkeit quält Dich.
Da Du ja zur Arbeit gehst, wäre es wohl sinnvoll, den Brief mit dem neuen PSA-Wert
in einer Pause zusammen mit Arbeitskollegen znu öffnen. Die werden schon dafür
sorgen, dass Du dir nichts antust.

Wir hier im Forum werden dir helfen, den Wert einzuordnen.




> Ich weiß, dass andere viel schlimmere Sorgen haben, aber ich bin halt echt sehr labil .



Nein, lieber Markus.
hier im Forum haben alle dieselben Sorgen:
Haben sie Prostatakrebs oder nicht, haben sie ein Rezidiv oder nicht,
steigt der PSA wieder, oder nicht? Was kommt als nächstes?

Deinen Tipp hast Du ja schon im alten Jahr abgegeben:



> Ich werde im Januar folgendes Ergebniss bekommen denke ich.
> PSA : 4,2
> Freies PS 0,25


Das wäre ja nicht mal so übel ...
Keinem hat es je geholfen, vorhandene Information zu ignorieren.
Also mach dieses Couvert auf, aber eben nicht, wenn Du allein bist!





> ...esse seit 4 tagen Hühnersupppe ( natürlich selbst gekocht mit nem schönen Antibiotika Huhn aus dem Supermarkt ) und abends immer Gemüse mit Tomaten...lecker:-)


Na, dann guten Appetit!
Nimm den Tag!
Konrad

----------


## highlander

Nein ich arbeite nächste woche nicht weil eben Erkältung und keine Lust erkältet zur Biopsie zu gehen.Den PSA Wert bekomme ich am Mittwoch , am Donnerstag ist das MRT und ich denke da ich selbst fahre , dass es besser ist wenn ich den Umschlag erst dort aufmache weil ja am Donnerstag auch die Voruntersuchung ist und da bestimmt ein Arzt mich etwas beruhigen kann ( falls der Wert nicht zu krass ist )

ich weiß dass ihr alle euer bestes tun würdet um mich zu beruhigen , trotzdem denke ich dass es so besser ist.

Aber Manfred heiß ich nicht:-)

Die meisten  meiner Kollegen wissen noch nicht mal was ein PSA Wert ist da die viele ( zumindest die welche ich gefragt habe und über 45 sind , nur die kleine Hafenrundfahrt als Vorsorge machen sprich *DRU * )
Ich habe denen dann gesagt dass diese Untersuchung alleine nicht wirklich was bringt und viele sagten dann dass sie aber gar nicht wissen wollen wenn da was anderes wäre.Ein paar Mal kam auch die Aussage.Sterben muss man sowieso.Naja...ich kann damit ja sowieso nicht umgehen aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

dass dein PSA Wert wieser so hoch gegangen ist tut mir echt sehr leid!

----------


## Hvielemi

> Aber Manfred heiß ich nicht:-)


Oh, 'tschuldigung, Markus (?)
Hab's korrigiert. Bin halt auch etwas durch den Wind, weil am
Montag wohl die Chemotherapie beginnen wird ...

Das Couvert im Spital zu öffnen, ist eine sehr gute Idee!

Konrad

----------


## highlander

Ist absolut nicht schlimm, ich bewundere Dich dass Du überhaupt noch anderen helfen kannst in Deiner Situation.

----------


## Harald_1933

Hi Markus,

lade Deine Freundin doch zu einem ausgedehnten Besuch von Hamburg ein. Schipper zum König der Löwen, mache eine Hafenrundfahrt, besuche Planten und Bloomen und erfreue Dich an den Tieren in Hagenbecks Tierpark. Dann gehe nach einem ausgedehnten Reeperbahnbummel morgens um 6.00 Uhr auf den berühmten Fischmarkt. Mache eine Bootsfahrt auf der Binnen und auch auf der Außenalster. Gehe in den Michel bis ganz nach oben und bewundere die Inneneinrichtung der Kirche. Ein toller Blick von oben. Besuche bei einem Rundgang die Speicherstadt  und und ..

Lass es Dir einfach gut gehen. Viel Spaß und grüße meine Heimatstadt.

*"Dasein ist Pflicht, und wärs ein Augenblick!"*
(Johann Wolfgang von Goethe)

Gruß Harald

----------


## highlander

Ähh heijoo..dann beame ich mich mal nach Hamburg.Gib mir auch mal was ab von dem Zeug:-)

----------


## highlander

Aber wenn der psa auf 4.2 wäre dann wäre das doch alles andere als gut.Das wäre ein Anstieg von 0,4 in knapp 2 Monaten

----------


## Hvielemi

Je nun, so warte doch einfach ab.

Konrad

----------


## highlander

Wollte nur mal fragen wieso 4,2 nicht so übel wäre..das wäre doch schon ein weiteres Zeichen dass es Krebs sein kann..klar je höher der anstieg desto wahrscheinlicher

----------


## Hvielemi

Du hast aber den PSA-Quotienten in deiner 'Prognose' hochgesetzt.
Damit könnte der supponierte, nicht so heftige Anstieg auf eine Prostataentzündung zurückgehen. 

Warte BITTE ab.
Du weisst derzeit viel zu wenig, um Schlüsse zu ziehen.

Konrad

----------


## highlander

Ich lenke mich jetzt ab..putze meine cd sammlung und höre klassik nusik....danke abermals

----------


## highlander

So PSA Wer ist abgenommen.Als ich das mit dem briefumschlag gesagt habe, haben mich alle 3! Arzthelferinnen beruhigt und mir die Daumen gedrückt.Aber sie sagten auch , dass sie das verstehen und es eine gute Idee ist die Umschlag erst in heidelberg zu öffnen.Und dann fragte die eine noch ob sie anrufen sollen wenn der PSA tiefer ist.Sagte ich dann *Nein weil wenn ihr nicht anruft mache ich mir dann auch wieder Gedanken *
Jetzt heißt es warten bis Donnerstag 7:30 Uhr.

Wenn mein Geschreibsel zu arg nervt sagt es bitte.Ich weiß dass hier viele ganz andere Probleme habe!

----------


## highlander

Hallo

Komme gerade von meiner Hausärztin.Eigentlich war ja der Plan den verschlossenen Umschlag nach HD zu nehmen.Die Sprechstundenhilfe sagte aber dass der FPSA noch fehlen würde aber dass man gerne mal anrufen kann im Labor Limbach.Meine Hausärztin hat mich dann ins Sprechzimmer gebeten und hat angerufen.Wert war da .Also sagte ich *Ok dann sagen Sie mir die Werte*

Freies PSA 0,15
Gesamt PSA 3,4
Quotient 0,4

Sie hat dann gesagt dass halt der freie Wert sehr iedrig sei aber dass der gesamt PSA ja gefallen wäre , sie es aber auch vetreten kann dass ich die Biopsie machen lasse weil sie merkt wie fertig ich bin
jetzt könnt ihr mir eure Meinungen zu den Werten gerne schreiben,auch wenns negativ ist.Ich sehe ja selbst dass der freie Wert und der Quotient noch schlechter ist als letztes Mal

----------


## Hartmut S

> Gesamt PSA 3,4


Das ist gut, lieber Markus.

Alles Andere ist nicht allzu wichtig, weil die anderen Werte nicht als sehr zuverlässig angesehen werden.

Die anderen Untersuchungen folgen ja.
Sehe es nun etwas lockerer. 
Da wird nichts schlimmes bei rauskommen.

Natürlich wirst du, wegen der Familienproblematik, öfter einmal den PSA beobachten müssen, aber ansonsten sehe ich da keinen Anlass unruhig zu bleiben!

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## highlander

Der Freie PSA wird als unzuverlässig angesehen?
Was ich bis jetzt noch gar nicht geschrieben habe dass ich dieses planzliche medikamt für die Prostata genommen habe*Pollstimol* bisher 120 Stück

----------


## Hartmut S

> Der Freie PSA wird als unzuverlässig angesehen?


 ja, bei mir z.B.
Ich hatte gute Werte, und trotzdem Krebs.

Gräserpollen Extraktgemisch 



> Dieses Medikament bessert nur die Beschwerden bei einer vergrößerten Prostata, ohne die Vergrößerung zu beheben. "


Das beeinflusst nicht den PSA

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## highlander

Wirkt doch auch bei Prostatitis denke ich.Und das widerum kann den PSA doch beinflussen.Wobei 120 Tabletten in kanpp 2 Monaten nicht viel waren.
Ich denka aber dass 4% FPSA trotzdem ziemlcih mies sind auch wenn der gesamt PSA zumindest nicht gestiegen ist .

----------


## Georg_

In diesem Bericht scheint Pollstimol den PSA Wert zu senken. Hier ist wohl die Prostatitis abgeklungen und dies hat den PSA Wert gesenkt.

http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=189&page=report

----------


## highlander

Ja und trotzdem ist er noch zu hoch und das Freie PSA ist auch nochmal gesunken.
Und wie in diesem bericht hätte ich keine Ruhe.Kann NUR eine Prostatitis sein oder eben AUCH zusätzlich Krebs.
Soll ich denen morgen überhaupt sagen dass ich das Zeug genommen habe?

----------


## Hartmut S

> Soll ich denen morgen überhaupt sagen dass ich das Zeug genommen habe?


*Ja,** unbedingt**!*
zu anwälten und ärzten sollte man ehrlich sein.




> In diesem Bericht scheint Pollstimol den PSA Wert zu senken. Hier ist wohl die Prostatitis abgeklungen und dies hat den PSA Wert gesenkt.


lieber georg, ich kenne nun nicht seine 180 postings auswendig.
wurde dass denn schon einmal abgeklärt?

gruss
hartmut

----------


## highlander

Jo kein Problem.
Wenn dieser blöde Freie Wert wenigstens 15% wäre , würde ich mir denke ich weniger gedanken machen.Aber 4%..das ist ja so gut wie nix.

Nein weil selbst wenn mein Urologe von sich auf die Idee gekommen wäre hätte ich nachdem ich hier zu oft gelesen habe dass Prostatitis und Krebs oft gemeinsam auftreten , zu großen Bammel.Wenn der PSA gesunken wäre auf sagen wir mal 2,4  und dann wieder nach einem halben Jahr gestiegen auf 2,8.ja dann hätte es nur Prostatitis sein können oder eben auch Krebs

Ich  hatte doch im mai einen Harnwegsinfekt in Schottland.Und nach 7 Tagen bin ich dann zum Urologen , der hat mir Antibiotika gegeben( habe ich gleube ich 5 tage nehmen müssen )
Der Harnwegsinfekt ist weg , und der uro sagte als ich ihn ansprach ob der erhöhte PSA nicht auch eine Prostatitis sein kann, dass es möglich wäre aber er mir ja im Mai Antibiotika gegeben hat und somit das fast ausgeschlossen ist.
Dann hat er von sich aus das mpMRT ins Spiel gebracht was mir ja Recht war.Nur mit dem Unterschied dass ich mich von ihm garantiert nicht hätte biopsieren lassen sondern dann nach Heidelberg gehe.

Und sind das echt schon 180 Postings?Nöö 148

----------


## Georg_

Ich denke nicht dass das Mittel das MRT Bild oder die Biopsie irgendwie beeinflusst. Es geht dabei ja nicht um die Höhe des PSA Wertes sondern darum, ob es sich überhaupt um Krebsaktivität handelt und in in welchem Umfang diese vorliegt.

@Hartmut: ich kenne auch nicht alle auswendig aber er schrieb ja dass er das Mittel (ich denke hier im Forum) bisher noch nicht erwähnt habe.

----------


## highlander

Das mrt Bild wird dadurch sicherlich nicht beinflusst.

----------


## Hartmut S

> aber er mir ja im Mai Antibiotika gegeben hat und somit das *fast* ausgeschlossen ist.


Vielleicht wirkte das Mittel nicht, aufgrund Resistenzen.
Das würde ich einmal genauer erfragen.
Viele ABs haben ihre Wirksamkeit verloren.

Ich bin dann mal weg, muss zur Arbeit.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## highlander

Vor allem waren 5 Tage wenn es NUR Prostatitis wäre doch arg kurz.Wie gesagt.gegen den Harnwegsinfekt ( darmbakterien ) hat es geholfen.

----------


## highlander

Ich komme gerade von Heidelberg.
Bitte jetzt bnicht lachen.Als ich im Warteraum war bevor ich zum Gespräch der Narkoseärztin gekomen bin kanem 2 Damen vorbei und fragten ob man einen Kaffe möchte und einen Keks.Vor lauter Nervosiät habe ich das genommen.Ich habe zwar von Heidelberg nicht gesagt bekommen nüchtern zu sein aber ob das nun 1 Stunde vor der MRT sinnvoll war ne Tasse Kaffe zu trinken?.Im Netz finde ich einmal 4 Stunden vorher nix essen oder nicht nüchtern.Buscopan wurde in HD auf jeden fall nicht gespritzt.
Nun habe ich dann die Frage gestellt bekommen wann ich zuletzt sexuell aktiv war.das war vor 1,5 tagen.Sollte man anscheinend auch nicht.Mindestens 4 tage vorher keinen Sex??..wusste ich auch nicht.
Die Arzthelferin hat gesagt dass das ok wäre aber man liest immer 4 Tage....sowas müssten die doch auch vorher mal auf einem Merkblatt schreiben oder?

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Markus,

ich denke einmal, wenn du von einem Ausgangswert von 5.2 ausgehst,
und nun einen PSA-Wert von 3.4 hast, dann muss da irgendetwas anderes im Spiel sein.

Ich denke, du hast keinen Krebs.
Konzentriere dich auf eine eventuelle Entzündung.
Dazu ist es zweckmäßig, wenn du einmal eine Antibiotikaresistenz Ermittlung durchführst.

Nicht alle Keime sind gleich (hier Harnwegsvorerkrankung).

http://flexikon.doccheck.com/de/Anti...tenzbestimmung

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## highlander

den 5,2er Wert kannste vergessen.das war das Eigenlabor vom Wald und Wiesen Urologen.Ich hatte im November 3,8 und Freies PSA 5%
Im Januar 3,4 und freies PSA 4%
Und dass man 4 tage vorm mpMRT keinen Sex haben sollte hätte ich auch mal vorher lesen können ich Depp!
IM MRT lag ich fast 1 Stunde.
Was dann im Aufklärungsgespräch gesagt wurde dass 20-30 Stanzen entnommen werden!!Das ist ja dann schon eine Sättigungsbiopsie oder?.Muss man hierbei mirt stärkeren Nebenwirkungen rechnen
Ich soll am Abend zuvor Microlax 5 ml nehmen und Ciprofloxacin am Abend und am Morgen.

----------


## Hartmut S

> Ich soll am Abend zuvor Microlax 5 ml nehmen und Ciprofloxacin am Abend und am Morgen.


das ist sicherlich korrekt!

warum lässt du deinen urologen nicht an deinen ar . . . ran.
hast du damit probleme?
das könnte ich verstehen, denn nicht jeder darf da bei mir ran.

ich weiss nun gar nicht, ob ich dir überhaupt so eine prostatabiopsie  empfehlen sollte.

mach das beste daraus.
vielleicht solltest du deinen urologen etwas vertrauen schenken.
google nicht so viel, denn da findest du nur "schwarze schafe"!
wir sind beide keine ärzte, daher können wir uns nicht anmaßen, zu sagen, alle ärzte sind schlecht.

was den psa betrifft,
wieso glaubst du eigentlich zu wissen, dass es ein wald und wiesen arzt ist?
so etwas darf noch nicht einmal ein anwalt schreiben.

lieber markus,
panik hin oder her, aber so langsam zweifel ich an deinen verstand.
das was ich immer empfohlen habe, trink ein wein mehr", kommt für dich kaum in frage.
trink ein glas weniger, und habe endlich einmal vertrauen zu den ärzten, die dich versuch zu beruhigen, oder zu behandeln!

gruss
hartmut

BTM: ich bin stink sauer auf dich!
schaue bitte nicht auf meine rechtschreibung - deine ist nicht besser . .

----------


## highlander

OK.Wald und Wiesen Urologe war ein bisschen übertrieben.
Nur machte er DRU vor bestimmen des PSA Wertes
Hat nie Prostatis von sich aus erwähnt
Sagt dass die 5 tage Antibiotika im Mai gereicht hätten um die Prostatis zu bekämpfen
Sagt dass chronische Prostatitis in meinem Alter fast ausgeschlossen sei


Ich dachte Heidelberg macht ein mpMRT und biopsiert dann gezielt die Bereiche welche suspekt sind.So hat das mein Urologe auch gesagt.Nun sagt man mir beim Vorgespräch dass 20-30 Proben genommen werden und damit habe ich jetzt ein ersthaftes Problem.Ich weiß nun nicht was ich machen soll.Das mpMRT ist gemacht, Heidelberg hat die Überweisung für die Biopsie.Aber mit diesen 20-30 Stanzen habe ich echt ein Problem.
Ich habe mir diesen Thread mal durchgelesen und da sagen ja auch viele dass so eine *Sättigungsbiopsie * echt hart sein kann und im grunde macht Heidelberg ja nun nichts anderes mit Unterstützung der MRT Bilder.Das wusste ich nicht und mein Urologe anscheinend auch nicht.
Diesen Thread hier meinte ich
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...tigungsbiopsie

----------


## Hvielemi

Ei, lieber Markus!
Man macht eine ganz normale Biopsie mit 12 Stanzen, und in Arealen,
die im MRT komisch aussehen, macht man eben noch ein paar Stanzen
dazu. Ob zwölf oder 24 ist reichlich egal, Du wirst halt ein Zeitchen
wenig appetitliches Blutwurst-Sperma haben. Na und?
Dafür weisst Du dann, was Sache ist.

Konrad

----------


## highlander

OK...Nur in diesem Thread den ich verlinkt habe wird halt nicht gerade toll über diese Sättigungsbiopsie gesprochen.Und dass es 20-30 Stanzen sind wusste ich halt vorher nicht.
Ich dachte halt die biopsieren NUR die Stellen welche auf dem MRT komisch aussehen.

----------


## highlander

Mrt bericht habe ich
In 2 zonen wurde pirads 3 klassiviziert...eimnal 7x6 mm und einmal 7x10
Toll ist das nicht denke ich.biopsie habe ich gut überstanden.30 proben wurden entnommen
Prostatavoöumen ist 48ml

----------


## Hvielemi

PI-RADS III ist so was wie "mittleres Risiko".
Damit ist es wohl richtig gewesen, Dich der Biopsie zu unterziehen.
Wurde die nun durch den Darm oder durch den Damm vorgenommen?

Konrad

----------


## uwes2403

Moin,

ein Prostatavolumen von 48 ml ist ja schon - relativ - groß, ein PSA von aktuell 3,4 wäre damit doch erklärlich ?

Uwe

----------


## Georg_

In diesem Artikel wird PI-RADS 3 beschrieben als: "das Vorliegen eines klinisch signifikanten Karzinoms ist fragwürdig (unklarer Befund)"
http://www.urologenportal.de/fileadm...15_Doppels.pdf

Also: bisher kein Ergebnis.

----------


## highlander

Ja abwarten heisst es nun...pi-rads 1 und 2 wurde auch gefunden
Aber grad bei 48 ml müsste doch eher das freie psa mehr sein und nicht das cPSA

----------


## highlander

> PI-RADS III ist so was wie "mittleres Risiko".
> Damit ist es wohl richtig gewesen, Dich der Biopsie zu unterziehen.
> Wurde die nun durch den Darm oder durch den Damm vorgenommen?
> 
> Konrad


Durch den Damm in Kurznarkose.War wohl etwas blutig da mein Pullermann beim ersten Urinieren blutig vorne war....Urin war bis jetzt gelb

Mittleres Risiko heißt nun dass zu 50% Krebs gefunden werden kann und zu 50% nicht?

----------


## RalfDm

> PI-RADS III ist so was wie "mittleres Risiko".


Sorry Konrad, das stimmt nicht ganz. PI-RADS III ist so was wie "nichts Genaues weiß man nicht"; kann Krebs sein, kann aber auch kein Krebs sein. Unter "mittlerem Risiko" versteht man beim Prostatakrebs gemeinhin ein mittleres Risiko in _Bezug auf Metastasierung_, also einen Gleason Score von 7 (7a oder 7b).

Damit wäre highlander genauso schlau wie vorher. Nun ist der pathologische Befund abzuwarten.

Ralf

----------


## highlander

Ich schreibe mal den kompletten MRT Bericht( versuche auch ohne Schreibfehler )
1. Suspekte Herdbefunde ( regio 10 a mit 7mmx 6mm und regio 7p und 8p mit 17 mm x 10mm ) der Prostata ( jeweils PIRADS 3 )
2.Die weiteren streifigen T 2w- Hypointensitäten entsprechen am ehesen (post ) entzündlichen Veränderungen.
3.Unaufällige Samenblässchen
4.Keine vergrößerten lymphknoten.Kein Hinweis auf ossäre Metastasen
Tabelarische Darstellung PIRADS
Regio /2 DWI DCE PIRADS 1 PIRADS 2
7p,8p 3 3 2 3 3
10a 3 3 3 3 3 

Diese Summe von den vielen 3ern ist auch wohl nicht so gut denke ich.

----------


## Hvielemi

> PI-RADS III ist so was wie "nichts Genaues weiß man nicht"; kann Krebs sein, kann aber auch kein Krebs sein. Unter "mittlerem Risiko" versteht man beim Prostatakrebs gemeinhin ein mittleres Risiko in _Bezug auf Metastasierung_, also einen Gleason Score von 7


OK, dann eben eine "mittlere Chance", dass nix ist, was die Umkehrung des Risikos darstellt. 
50:50 Krebs oder nicht meinte Markus und hat damit wohl recht.
Jedenfalls betrachtet man PI-RADS III als Anlass, per Biopsie
Nachschau zu halten, was ja nun auch geschehen ist.


In der Tat spricht man bei Pirads nicht von Risiken, sondern von
mehr oder weniger hohem Verdacht, was mathematisch wohl einem 
Risiko gleichzusetzen ist (Befürchtetes Ereignis x Eintretenswahrscheinlichkeit)




> A score is given according to each variable. 
> The scale is based on a score from 1 to 5 (which is given for each lesion), with 1 being most probably benign 
> and 5 being highly suspicious of malignancy:
> PI-RADS 1: very low (clinically significant cancer is highly unlikely to be present)PI-RADS 2: low (clinically significant cancer is unlikely to be present)PI-RADS 3: intermediate (the presence of clinically significant cancer is equivocal)PI-RADS 4: high (clinically significant cancer is likely to be present)PI-RADS 5: very high (clinically significant cancer is highly likely to be present)


http://radiopaedia.org/articles/pros...system-pi-rads

Ich werde mich bemühen, den Begriff "Risiko" hier nur noch eingeschränkt 
auf das Risiko der Metastasierung anzuwenden, oder andernfalls auf das
befürchtete Ereignis (hier PCa) hinzuweisen.


let the good times roll!
Konrad

----------


## Urologe

PIRADS 3 ist zunächst erst einmal KEINE Biopsie-Indikation!
sondern nur 4 oder 5.

----------


## highlander

Heidelberg hat am Donnertag den 14.01.16 die mpMRT durchgeführt und am 15.01,2016 die Biopsee.Die Uniklinik Heidelberg sieht die mpMRT und die Biopsie als zusammenhängende Untersuchung und ich verstehe das so, dass die sogar bei PI-RADS 2 biopsieren.Es wurden wie erwähnt 30 Stanzen entnommen.Auch Dr.Kahmann versteht nicht warum: Zitat* Fragen Sie bitte in Heidelberg nach, warum man von seinen eigenen Empfehlungen abgewichen ist.*

Mir persönlich war da egal.Klar ist meine Prostata nun gereizt und lustig fand sie das bestimmt auch nicht.Aber sonst hätte ich unter PSA Kontrolle in einem halben Jahr wieder zur MRT gemusst.So habe ich in 2 Wochen ein Ergebniss was nun genau in den suspekten Bereichen los ist und für mich persönlich ist das gut.

Ich als kleiner Patient kann Heidelberg ja nicht vorschreiben bei PIRADS 3 nicht zu biopsieren.Und wesshalb und wieso eine der führenden Kliniken dass nun so handhabt weiß ich nicht.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Ich als kleiner Patient kann Heidelberg ja nicht vorschreiben bei PIRADS 3 nicht zu biopsieren.


Wie das!?
Niemand rammt dir 30 Hohlnadeln in die Prostata, wenn Du nicht einverstanden bist.
Schriftlich!

Doch nun ist es geschehen und Die paar Löcher werden rasch ausheilen. 
Schon in wenigen Tagen wird dir der Histologiebericht erläutert werden.
Dann endlich hast Du die Antworten, nach denen Du hier im Forum 
vergebens gesucht hast.

Nu halt aber *bitte* mal still bis zum nächsten Termin in Heidelberg.

Nimm den Tag!
Konrad

----------


## highlander

Ich habe nur auf den Beitrag geantwortet.Natürlich kann man sagen das man das nich möchte.Man kann auch sagen dass man kein mpMRT möchte.Man kann soviel sagen aber diesmal habe ich halt mal in das Fachwissen der Heidelberger vertraut obwohl ich sonst sehr skeptisch bin.Dass nun 2 Ärzte gesagt haben , dass sie nicht verstehen warum bei PI-RADS 3 biopsiert wird, dafür kann ich nichts.Ich wusste ja auch erst NACH der Biopsie dass PI-RADS 3 im MRT Bericht steht weil ich erst nach der Biopsie den Bericht erhalten habe.Und wenn ich den vorher erhalten hätte , hätte ich zu 99,9% nicht nachgefragt warum die bei PI-RADS 3 überhaupt biopsieren da ich denke dass die Ärzte welche das seit zig Jahren machen , dass doch besser wissen müssten als ich der viel Müll labert.
Ich halte dann still .Danke  nochmal an alle die Geduld mit mir haben und auch in Zukunft haben werden.Bin dann ( hoffentlich ) bis 29.01 mal raus.
Und allen die weitaus krassere Probleme haben wünsche ich erst mal alles GUTE!!

----------


## wanderfreund

*Hallo Bergbewohner, Hochländer, Unsterblicher oder was sich auch hinter Deinem Nicknamen verbirg*t, *lieber Marcus,*


vielen  Dank für die guten Wünsche für alle Betroffenen hier im Forum und für die Ankündigung bis zum 29.01 still zu halten. Mit 171 eigenen Beiträgen in so kurzer Zeit (2,35/Tag) übertriffst Du sogar Harald und Konrad als "Vielschreiber" hier.
Es erstaunt mich, wie ein erwachsener Mann mit einem selbst gewählten Beinamen, hinter dem sich für mich bärenstarke schottische Männer verbergen, die mit kleinen Felsen und Baumstämmen um sich werfen, so ein Geschrei(bsel) um eine kleine Pickserei (Biopsie) von sich geben kann! Aber nun ist ja erst einmal Ruhe angesagt.
Ich wünsche niemanden eine Krankheit und schon gar keinen Krebs, aber Dir wünsche ich besonders beste Gesundheit, denn mir graut davor, was es bei Dir für eine Schreibwut auslösen könnte, wenn bei der Biopsie ein PCA diagnostiziert würde und Behandlungstherapien anstehen. Man muss es zwar nicht lesen, aber ich stelle mir vor, wie neu hinzu kommende Leser hier im Forum durch derartige, von Angst geprägte Beiträge, verunsichert werden.

Bitte ob der etwas harschen Worte nicht böse sein, aber meine Geduld war einfach am Ende.

Alles Gute und hoffentlich einen unbedenklichen PSA-Wert bei den in Zukunft wohl nur noch jährlich notwendigen Untersuchungen beim Urologen.

Roland

----------


## Hartmut S

KEIN KREBS!

wenn ich unseren urologen "fs" richtig verstehe, wäre eine biopsie nicht unbedingt erforderlich gewesen.
zumindest hätte eine mit 6 oder 12 stanzen genügt.



> aber diesmal habe ich halt mal in das Fachwissen der Heidelberger vertraut


da gibt es aber auch andere gute Unis in germany.
heidelberg ist am bekanntesten, weil es eine der ersten universitäten mit speziellen fachrichtungen war.
die stadt heidelberg war dadurch damals bereits international bekannt geworden.
Fachwissen gibt es auch anderswo.

gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hvielemi

Es tut mir leid, lieber Hartmut, aber DAS muss jetzt gesagt sein.

Nun wurde Markus mehrfach gebeten, sich nicht mehr zu Wort zu melden,
bis das Histologieergebnis der nun mal unabänderlich erfolgten Biopsie vorliege.

Hättest Du die Güte, dich ebenfalls an diesen Maulkorb gegen Geschwafel
ohne jede Grundlage zu halten?


Let the good times roll!
Konrad

----------


## Hartmut S

> Let the good times roll!


aber ja doch, lieber konrad.  :L&auml;cheln: 

gruss
hartmut

----------


## ManniB

Lieber Markus,

ich mag keine Hypochonder, auch keine Wichtigtuer/Egozentriker und auch keine Menschen, die den Sinn solcher Foren nicht verstehen.
Mit über 170 solcher (deiner) Beiträge wegen deiner persönlichen Problematik fokussierst du so sehr auf dich, dass mitunter andere Beiträge weniger Resonanz erfahren.
Für Jeden der sehr engagierten Betroffenen bedeutet eine Antwort - und meistens nicht nur ein kleiner Satz - meist eine Recherche und natürlich auch Zeit.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass in den kommenden Tagen "highlander" in der Rubrik  NEUES nicht auftaucht.
Dann hast du verstanden. 

Falls es wirklich 100% PC-Veränderungen gäbe, nimm wieder aktiv am Forum teil.

MfG

ManniB

----------


## Hartmut S

Ein Nachtrag muss noch sein:

Mein Posting bezog sich natürlich nur auf die Biopsie, die man auch woanders machen hätte können, und nicht auf die Klinik allgemein.
Sorry, für die unglückliche Satzstellung.

----------


## highlander

Habe die letzten Tage relativ ruhig verbracht , Düsseldorf hat mich abgelenkt.Nur die letzten zwei tage und vor allem gestern abend war ich sehr angespannt.Habe dann 3 Bier getrunken und ein Whisky und bin heute morgen dann leicht verkatert mit meiner Freundin nach Heidelberg.Prof Dr Hadaschik  kam dann auch zielmlich schnell, musste kaum warten.Ich machs erst mal kurz*.Es wurde kein Krebs gefunden . 

*Er sagte dass eine zusätzliche Untersuchung gemacht wurde bei der rauskam dass mein Immunsystem wohl das Prostatasecret nicht so mag.Ihr könnt euch sicher vorstellen wie erleichtert ich war.
Hier mal der Bericht , vieleicht könnt ihr mir nochmal alles etwas verständlicher erklären und was ich vor allem wegen der prostatotis machen soll weil der Prof sagte wenn ich keine Beschwerden habe er kein Antibiotikabedarf sieht aber eigentlich soll die Prostatitis doch weg oder?

Prostatastanzzylindermaterial mit einer ausgedehnten chronischen und floridengranulomatösenProstatitis im Sinne einer unspezifisch granulomatösen Prostatitis.Ferner in den Positionen 6 und 7 ( *7 waren die Stanzzylinder von den suspekten Arealen* ) jeweils einzelne Drüsenverbände unklarer Dignität.Diesbezüglich wurde eine immunhistochemische Zusatzuntersuchung durchgeführt

Zusatzuntersuchung: Einzelne klein azinäre Drüsen zeigen fokal eine vermehrte Expression von AMACR bei jedoch zumindest partiell noch erhaltener HMWCK positiver Basalzelllage.Damit immunhistochemisch sowie morphologisch kein Karzinomnachweis

Vieleicht kann mir gerade den letzten Satz nochmal jemand erklären.Ich denke dass war das mit dem Immunsystem .Den bericht habe ich erst am Schluss bekommen sonst hätte ich den Arzt direkt nochmal gefragt.

----------


## Hartmut S

*KEIN KREBS!
*http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/showthread.php?9173-PSA-Wert-5-2&p=87610#post87610

nun darf ich wieder schreiben . . .  :L&auml;cheln: 

lieber markus,
ich freue mich sehr!
den rest wird dir unser lieber konrad erklären . . . 

nun trinke noch ein bier mehr. du hast es dir nach diesen blöden stress verdient.
 . .  oder sollte ich lieber schreiben, deine ärzte haben sich es verdient . .  :L&auml;cheln: ​ :L&auml;cheln: 

lieben gruss
hartmut

ich freue mich sehr . . . . .

----------


## Hvielemi

> *KEIN KREBS!
> *
> den rest wird dir unser lieber konrad erklären . . .


Lieber Markus

Auch ich freu mich mit Dir, sehr sogar!

Aber Hartmut ist überoptimisisch: Deinen überaus komplizierten
Bericht über diese sehr spezielle Prostataentzündung kann ich 
nicht erklären. Von Prostataentzündung hab ich nicht den geringsten
Schimmer, denn ich hab in meinem Leben nie eine gehabt und
werde auch nie mehr eine bekommen ...

Wenn der Professor kein Antibiotikum geben will, wird er wohl
gewichtige Gründe dazu haben.

Freu dich des Lebens!
Konrad

----------


## ManniB

Hallo Markus,

du hast allen Grund zur Freude über das Ergebnis - kein suspekter Bereich! 
Lass jetzt den Stress von Dir abfallen.

Ich habe mich zu Deinem Engagement hier im Forum sehr kritisch geäußert. 
Wenn es überzogen kritisch war, entschuldige ich mich. 
Man muss eigentlich jedem seine Art zugestehen, wie er mit der Angst vor der möglichen Diagnose PC umgeht. 
Als erst seit kurzem Betroffener habe ich da selbst noch dazu zu lernen.

Alles Gute für die Zukunft!

ManniB

----------


## highlander

Ich danke erst einmal allen die mich so sehr unterstützt haben.Eigentlich ist es ja Grund zur Freude aber irgendwie macht mir diese AMACR Sache Kopfschmerzen.Was ich auch nicht so toll finde dass der Pathologiebreicht von einer Assistenzärztin gemacht wurde ( ob die auch die Proben angeschaut und beurteilt hat ).Ich weiß dass als letzter Satz steht dass kein Karzinom nachweis da ist ..ich kann da im Moment auch nichts dafür dass ich dieses AMACR nicht so toll finde  ich habe ja auch null Ahnung was dann dieses HMWCK bedeutet
Denkt ihr dass es gut wäre doch noch eine Zweitmeinung einzuholen (Prof Bonkhoff ) und wenn ja wie läuft das genau ab.Fordert der Prof die Proben in Heidelberg an oder muss man das selbst machen?
Wegen der Prostatitis frage ich den Arzt in Heidelberg noch einmal.Ich möchte die schon lieber weg haben.

Ich hoffe ihr denkt jetzt nicht dass ich einen Vollschuss habe ....

----------


## Georg_

Den Bericht würde ich mir von den Heidelberger Ärzten im Detail erklären lassen oder von Deinem Urologen. Ansonsten versuch doch erstmal die Prostatitis loszuwerden und sieh dann, wie hoch der PSA noch ist. Wenn er dann "zu hoch" ist kannst Du nochmal ein mpMRT machen lassen. Die Zweitmeinung würde ich mir sparen, der PSA Wert wird durch die Prostatitis angestiegen sein und nicht durch Prostatakrebs.

----------


## highlander

Habe den rof angeschrieben.....habe etwas zu dieser Form der Prostatitis gefunden.Sie wird anscheinend nict behandelt da sie von selbst ausheilt ( steht so in einem fachbuch ).Nun gut ....ich werde mir dann nen neuen Urologen suchen , zur Not fahre ich auch ein paar Kilometer.Wenn da jemand noch Tipps hat im raum heidelberg ( +20-30 km ) 

mein normaler PSA ist doch dann sowieso wohl eher etwas höher bei 48 ml Prostata.Ich denke 3,4 war fast normal.Die nächste Messung amche ich aber frühstens in 6 Monaten ( hat der Prof in HD auch so gesagt )
Er hat genau das auch gesagt wenn der PSA steigt nochmal ein mpMRT...aber auf eine weitere 30fach Biopsie kann ich gerne verichten.Hat nämlich ganz schöne Schmerzen eine Woche lang und das Blut ist nach wie vor voll ekelig ( nicht im Urin )

----------


## Georg_

Mit der 30fach Biopsie haben sie ja Deine Prostata völlig durchsiebt. Wenn dann kein Krebs gefunden wird hast Du definitiv keinen. Ich meinte ein mpMRT würde zur Vorsorge ausreichen. Wir haben hier ja einen anderen Thread in dem diskutiert wird, dass ein mpMRT statt Biopsie zur Vorsorge ausreichen würde.
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...en-Anhalt-2016

----------


## highlander

die haben die Biopsie so oder so gemacht..war nicht meine entscheidung

----------


## Georg_

In Deinem Fall war es auch besser ganz sicher zu gehen, sonst hättest Du Dir weiter Sorgen gemacht. In dem erwähnten Thread wird auch angesprochen, dass manche Patienten nur mit einem mpMRT nicht zufrieden sind und daher zusätzlich noch eine Biopsie gemacht wird.

Ich hatte nur eine 10er Biopsie aber ich war auch bedient davon.

----------


## Frank43

Hallo,

freut mich sehr für Dich! Endlich mal jemand, bei dem Murphy nicht zugeschlagen hat.

LG,
Frank

----------


## highlander

Halllo
Danke aber ich bin trotzdem weiterhin nicht 100% überzeugt.Wenn die Drüsen vemehrt auf dieses AMACR reagieren steht dass es fast zu 100% was mit einem Karzinom zu tun hat.Irgenwas stimmt doch da nicht denke ich
Oder anders .Wennn vereinzelte Drüsen auf AMACR stärker reagieren aber gleichzeitig zumindest eilweisenoch erhaltener HMWCK Basalzelllage.Was kann das dann sonst sein weswegen die auf AMACR reagieren.
Hier habe ich auch eine Antwort bekommen
*Immunhisto ohne Hinweis suf tumor, rest unwichtig*

Ich habe auch die Atwort bekommen auf die Frage warum kein Antibiotika empfohlen wird.

*Prostatitis ohne Symthome ist keine Krankheit und nicht von interesse*

Ok im Moment habe ich keine Symthome aber sollte eine Prostatitis nicht generell weg?

----------


## highlander

Skipper hat mir einen interssanten Artikel geschickt

http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/imag...raevention.pdf
Nach meinem medizinischen Nichtverständniss habe ich einen HGPIN diagnostiziert bekommen .Die vermehrte Expression von AMACR zeigt einen Fetsstoffwechselstörung an was bei mir definitiv schon seit 3 Jahren der fall Ist.Gutes Cholseterin zu nierdrig , schelchtes zu hoch ( gutes 37-40 , schlechtes 170-200 ) Auch die Tryclyceride waren oft schon über 200

Für mich ist klar dass ich zwingend abnehme, mehr Sport mache und erst mal versuche das Cholesterin auf nicht medimekantösen Weg besser hinzubekommen.Ich werde trotzdem noch Dr Bronkhoff kontaktieren , der hat ja auch diesen Artikel geschrieben.
Mailen kann man dem guten Prof. wohl nicht oder?Ich finde nämlich keine Mailadresse.
Es scheint auf jeden Fall so dass der HGPIN eine Vorstufe vom Prostatakrebs ist.In Anbetracht dass eine Fusionsbiopsie mit 30 Stanzen gemacht wurde denke ich dass ich nun nicht zur Gruppe gehöre bei denen die nächsten 2 Jahre ein Krebs entsteht.

Wenn das nun medizinisch wieder absoluter Quatsch ist was ich schreibe dann korrigiert mich, ich habe das so in diesem Artikel verstanden.Dei Blutdrucktabletten welche ich leider schon sehr lange nehme können die Cholsterinspiegel ja auch negativ beinflussen ( Betablocker )
Wenn es halt dann nicht auf natürlich Art funktioniert werde ich halt mal meine Ärztin ansprechen ob ich Cholsetrinsenker bekomme.

wie lange sollte man warten bis der PSA Wert nach dieser 30fach Löcherung wieder gemessen wird.reicht da ein halbes Jahr ( alle 3 Monate mache ich vorerst sowieso nicht )

diese Antwort eines Artzes finde ich atürlich nicht gerade toll
http://www.navigator-medizin.de/pros...rebs-habe.html

----------


## jürgvw

Hier wäre die Mail-Adresse von Prof. Bonkhoff zu finden:

http://web2.cylex.de/firma-home/bonk...e-7096036.html

Hoffentlich klappt es.

Gruss

Jürg

----------


## highlander

Danke.Die Webseite hatte ich nicht gesehen aber die Webseite von Dr Bronkhoff geht auf jeden fall nicht.Habe nun mal eine Anfrage geschickt.Mal sehen:-)

----------


## highlander

Der Proffesor hat zurückgeschrieben dass ein Anruf besser wäre.Finde ich super dass er sich so schnell gemeldet hat.Das es ihm bei einer bestimmten Uhrzeit am liebsten ist rufe ich aber erst am Mittwoch an und berichte dann.Ich habe auf jeden Fall sehr interssiert seine Artikel gelesen nur kapiert habe ich nicht wirklich viel.

----------


## highlander

Hallo

Wollte mich mal wieder melden.Also der Professor sagte am Telefon dass er nur dann ein Urteil abgeben kann wenn er auch die Proben bekommt.Dann hat aber die Pathologie Heidelberg nochmal zurückgeschrieben dass ein vermehrte ANCA Expression alleine keine Aussagekraft hat.Ich verstehe zwar noch nicht ganz wie das zusammenhängt weil auffällige Zellen , Zusatztest, Zusatztest zeigt was an aber dann ist aufgrund des ersten Tests dann doch alles gut??....Ich lasse es jetzt dabei und mache im September dann wieder einen PSA Test.Leider geht das dann von de Urologen in ein anderes Labor.Ich mache also am selben tag einen Test im Labor Limbach und dann kann man ja die Werte vergleichen.Hoffe aml dass der dann nicht wieder steigt.Ich nehme nun GranoProstan und Pollstimol.beides findet der urologe auch gut.Wenn ich aber nichts gesagt hätte , von sich aus wäre er wohl nicht auf die Idee gekommen.

Der Urologe blieb trotzdem ernst und sagte dass ich das echt regelmäßig machen muss da ich halt nach wie vor einen suspekten PIRADS habe  und die Biopsie zwar nichts gezeigt hat aber dass halt doch was sein könnte.Nunja...er ist wohl auch eher der*Glas halb leer * Typ
Desweiteren gehe ich zum psychologen weil so ein Ergebniss auch was andere Krankheiten betrifft kann ja jederzeit wieder kommen
Hier möchte ich nochmal allen für eure Geduld danken.
Als letztes noch was postives.Das weiße Zeug ist schon wieder weiß und das nach der 30er Biopsie.

----------


## Hartmut S

> Ich lasse es jetzt dabei und mache im September dann wieder einen PSA Test


moin markus,
ich wünsche dir ein langes leben, ohne krebszellen!

gruss
hartmut

----------


## highlander

Danke ....man wird sehen...ich denke irgendwann könnte was kommen aber ich hoffe dass ich dann lockerer bleibe wie die letzten Monate...dank euch bin ich da irgendwie auch besser durchgekommen auch wenn ich für viele bestimmt arg nervig war!

----------


## highlander

Nachdem Dr Kahmann nun seine Pathologien befragt hatte bekam ich heute folgende Antwort

 In der Immunhistologie geht man davon aus dass es sich um ein Prostatakarzinom  handelt wenn die Basalzellmembran komplett verschwunden ist. Ist sie  erhalten ist ein benigner Befund und ist sie nur teilweise erhalten geht  man von einer ASAP aus (ASAP  (engl. atypical small acinar proliferation = atypische mikroazinäre  Proliferation): Verdächtiges Gewebe) also einem auffälligen  Prostatagewebe.So ein befund gehört kontrolliert
Her steht auch noch was zu ASAP
http://www.prostata.de/lx_asap.html

Ich denke also dass da was brodelt .Nur einfach so eine rebiopsie mache ich nicht.Den PSA lass ich Ende September nach meinem Sommerurlaub messen ( ist denke ich besser auch wenn es eigentlich schon im Juli sein müsste ) aber wenn der dann wieder gestiegen ist dreh ich ja wieder ab...das ist mir jetzt schon klar.
Und dass sich dieses ASAP zurückbildet ist wohl auch eher unwahrscheinlich

----------


## Hartmut S

> dank euch bin ich da irgendwie auch besser durchgekommen auch wenn ich für viele bestimmt arg nervig war!


 Wenn du nun in deinem Thread bleibst nervst du nicht.
Ich hatte auch schon einmal einen Rüpel vom Meistro Konrad (Hvielemi) bekommen, weil ich schlau sein wollte.  :L&auml;cheln: 




> Den PSA lass ich Ende September nach meinem Sommerurlaub messen


 Meine Empfehlung wäre alle 6-8 Monate mal messen lassen.
Je nach Verlauf, ggf. alle Jahre.

Bist du schon einmal mit einem Flugzeug geflogen, oder mit einem Auto gefahren?
Dann solltest du wissen, dass das Leben in Sekunden zu Ende sein kann.

Mit deiner Prognose/Diagnose hast du eine hohe Chance alt zu werden.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## highlander

Ja sow erde ich auch machen.Allerdings möchte ich vieleicht doch nochmal Dr. Bonkhoff als Zweitmeinung hinzuziehen.Wie lange werden denn diese Biopsien aufbewahrt?
Mein Urologe sagt dass ich mich darum selbst kümmern muss , sprich die Biopsien dann in Heidelberg anfordern.

----------


## RalfDm

> Allerdings möchte ich vieleicht doch nochmal Dr. Bonkhoff als Zweitmeinung hinzuziehen.


Es scheint, dass Prof. Bonkhoff in den Ruhestand gegangen ist.
Ralf

----------


## highlander

Habe mit ihm aber vorletzte Woche noch telefoniert.Echt?.Macht der nichts mehr?Welchen Referenzpathologen in bezug auf Prostata gibt es noch?

----------


## RalfDm

> Echt?.Macht der nichts mehr?


Jedenfalls gibt es seine Web-Seite nicht mehr.



> Welchen Referenzpathologen in  bezug auf Prostata gibt es noch?


Versuch's doch mal mit denen hier. Da hat mal Prof. Burkhard Helpap gewirkt.

Ralf

----------


## Michi1

Es gibt auch noch einen anderen.
http://www.onmeda.de/forum/prostatakrebs

----------


## Urologe

Prof. Bonkhoff hat nur Probleme mit seinem Internetanbieter (hab ihn gefragt)
er ist weiterhin ganz normal tätig!

----------


## RalfDm

Ok, zur Kenntnis genommen, danke für den Hinweis!

Ralf

----------


## highlander

> Es gibt auch noch einen anderen.
> http://www.onmeda.de/forum/prostatakrebs



pathologe ist Dr Kahmann eher nicht

----------


## Michi1

Guten Morgen
Entschuldigung, hab vielleicht nicht richtig gedacht. Ich hab gedacht das ich in einem Prostatakrebsforum bin und der ein Arzt für diese Krankheit ist wär so einer gemeint. Im TV wird meistens der Gerichtsmediziener als Pathologe bezeichnet darum konnte ich den Begriff nicht richtig zuordnen.

----------


## silver dollar

Moin, http://www.uke.de/kliniken-institute...gie/index.html

----------


## highlander

Habe mit Prof Helpap Kontakt aufgenommen.Wie lange werden die Proben der Biopsie denn normalerweise aufbewahrt.Kann ich die jetzt ( 1,5 Monate danach ) überhaupt noch anfordern?

----------


## Harald_1933

> Wie lange werden die Proben der Biopsie denn normalerweise aufbewahrt.


Die nachfolgenden Links informieren über etliche Details auch zur Aufbewahrungspflicht von Stanzbiopsaten beim Pathologen:

http://www.kvhb.de/aufbewahrungsfristen

http://dip21.bundestag.de/dip21/btd/14/082/1408256.pdf

https://www.krebsinformationsdienst....diagnostik.php

*"Entspanne dich. Lass das Steuer los. Trudle durch die Welt. Sie ist so schön"*
(Kurt Tucholsky)

----------


## RalfDm

> Wie lange werden die Proben der Biopsie denn normalerweise aufbewahrt.


Mindestens fünf Jahre, wahrscheinlich aber mehr.

Ralf

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Ralf,

Du wolltest dem nimmermüden Highlander das Durchstöbern ersparen, wobei er doch eher viel Wissen aufsaugen möchte.

Nachfolgend die Passage vom DKFZ:

*"Rechtliche Aspekte: Wem gehört das fertige Präparat?*

                                                                                                Entnommene Gewebe, Körperflüssigkeiten oder Blutproben sind zunächst Eigentum des Patienten, mehr dazu im Text "Biopsie". 
Bereits haltbar gemachte und gefärbte Schnittpräparate zur  mikroskopischen Diagnostik gehören dagegen nicht dem Patienten, sondern  dem pathologischen Institut oder dem Labor, das sie angefertigt hat. Das  legt das Bürgerliche Gesetzbuch so fest. 
Ist eine Zweitbegutachtung erforderlich, können Patienten ihre Präparate  aber dennoch anfordern, auch wenn ihnen dadurch gegebenenfalls Kosten  entstehen. Gemäß der Aufbewahrungspflicht muss das zuständige  pathologische Institut solche Schnitte mindestens zehn Jahre lagern.  Fertige und auf Objektträgern konservierte Mikroskopie-Präparate eignen  sich allerdings meist nicht für die Durchführungen neuer, anderer  Untersuchungen. Sollen beispielsweise Tumormarker oder andere Prognosefaktoren  neu bestimmt werden, eignen sich eingefrorene, aber ansonsten nicht  weiter bearbeitete Gewebeproben besser; einige Untersuchungen lassen  sich auch an Gewebeproben in Paraffin durchführen."

*"Ich habe keine besondere Begabung, sondern bin nur leidenschaftlich neugierig"*
(Albert Einstein)

Beste Grüße

Harald

----------


## highlander

Danke euch allen!

----------


## highlander

Im Rahmen dieses Vitatestes wurde auch der PSA bestimmt welcher in diesem Labor bei 4,5 lag.Jetzt lasse ich halt doch nächste woche im Labor Limbach den PSA wieder messen um zu sehen ob er tatsächlich um 1,1 gestiegen ist
Mal eine andere Frage.Es steht desöfteren folgende Formel:
Zitat:Ohne Prostatakrebs wird ein PSA von 0,067x PV erwartet
Dies würde dann bei mir rein rechnerisch einen PSA von 3,2 ergeben.Aber es gibt doch viele Menschen die einen PSA von 0,1-0,4 haben.Bei einem PV von im Durchschnitt 20-25ml.
Wie ergibt sich dann so ein geringer Wert?

----------


## LudwigS

PSA im Blut ist ein Maß für die Leckverluste (Undichtigkeit der Prostatasekret erzeugenden und speichernden etwa 20 sekretorischen Drüsen), analog zur weiblichen Brust.
PSA hat normalerweise im Blut nichts zu suchen, diffundiert aber in der Prostata in die Blutgefässe. Es gibt ja genügend davon.
Diese Leckage ist abhängig von individuellen Eigenschaften des Mannes, der Dichtigkeit, des Alters, der Größe und Gesundheit der Prostata.
0,067 ng/ml Blut/cm³ Prostatavolumen - ich habe es mal ausführlich zum besseren Verständnis geschrieben - ist ein Durchschnittswert, sehr wahrscheinlich nur aus den USA.
Wenn man 10.000 Gesunde nimmt und alles PSA durch das gesamte Prostatavolumen teilt, dürfte man in etwa bei diesem Wert herauskommen.
Als Individuum liegt man natürlich irgendwo im Streubereich.
Mein Schwiegersohn, 46, hat PSA 0,6.
Mein Sohn, 46, hat PSA 0,9.
Sie messen seit ihrem 40. Lebensjahr alle 2 Jahre.
Wenn bei der nächsten Messung plötzlich PSA 3,8 stünde, wäre das die gelbe Flagge um der Sache mal auf den Grund zu gehen.
Und das ist das Optimum der PSA-Messung, einen Trend aus gesunden Tagen zu haben.

Gruß Ludwig

----------


## RalfDm

> Mal eine andere Frage.Es steht desöfteren folgende Formel: Zitat:Ohne Prostatakrebs wird ein PSA von 0,067x PV erwartet


Ich glaube, diese Faustformel ist über Dr. Strum zu uns gekommen. In seinem Buch "Ein Ratgeber zum Prostatakrebs" finde ich sie auf die Schnelle nicht. Ich habe ihn einmal per E-Mail gefragt, woher sie stammt, und er konnte nur antworten, dass sie schon sehr alt sei und er auch nicht mehr wisse, wer sie in die Welt gesetzt hat.

Ralf

----------


## highlander

Schade dass ich keinen PSA habe bei dem die Prostata noch vollkommen gesund war.Hoffe echt dass der Wert nicht auch bei Limbach nun 4,5 ist....

----------


## highlander

Hallo.Habe nun den aktuellen PSA Wert.Hier nun nochmal der Verlauf ( im gleichen Labor /Limbach )

November 2015:     
3,8
Januar 2016:                 
3,4 ( wurde aber von der Hausärztin abgenommen und transportiert )
Mai 2016:
                          4,0

Was würdet ihr nun machen?

----------


## Hvielemi

In sechs Monaten wieder messen.

----------


## uwes2403

Während ich noch mal die Historie nachgelesen habe (Du könntest mal Dein Profil auf Stand bringen) hat Konrad schon geantwortet, was ich auch schreiben wollte.

Wenn es Dich ruhiger macht, was ich kaum glaube, kannst Du auch in 3 Monaten wieder kontrollieren (gleiches Labor !)

Schönen Sommer.

Uwe

----------


## highlander

Ja so dachte ich mir das auch.Profil bearbeite ich gleich.Ruhiger wäre ich dann , wenn er in 3 Monaten wieder niedriger wäre.Chancen stehen aber 50/50 also werde ich erst nach meinem Sommerurlaub wieder messen ( gleiches Labor )
Kann der Wert auch noch von den 30 Stanzen erhöht sein oder wegen der chronischen Prostatitis so schwanken?
Profil habe ich mal bearbeitet.

----------


## uwes2403

Ob die Biopsie den noch beeinflusst kann ich nicht sagen...die Prostatis kann das aber sehr wohl....

----------


## highlander

OK...ich werde aber nun mal das Pollstimol nicht mehr weiter nehmen.Weil wenn dies den Wert beinflusst habe ich dann irgendwie keinen guten Vergleich denke ich.
Prof in HD sagt das gleiche.3 Monate...Ich geh nach dem Sommerulaub hin.Sind dann zwar 4 Monate aber das ist denke ich nicht relevant.

----------


## Hvielemi

Du glaubst doch nicht im Ernst, dass ein Stampf 
ausein paar Vitaminen und Gräserpollen den PSA
beeinflusse.?!

----------


## highlander

Bei myprostate gibt es aber 2 bei denen das *POLLSTIMOL*  wohl auf den PSA gewirkt hat...wurde hier auch mal in einem Thread erwähnt aber den finde ich gerade leider nicht
Wenn das Medikament helfen soll gegen chronische Prostatitis kann doch auch der PSA fallen , da ja wie ich hier lernte der erhöhte PSA von der chrnischen Prostatitis kommen kann.
Oder das Medikament hilft nicht , dann wird denke ich auch der PSA nicht fallen.

----------


## Hvielemi

Kannst Du die Nummern der beiden myprostata-Nutzer angeben bitte?

----------


## highlander

Leider finde ich das nicht mehr.Ich muss morgen oder am Wochenende mal in Ruhe suchen.Oder verwechsle ich da was und es wurde GrannaProstan genommen?Eines von beidem war es auf jeden Fall.
Hier mal einer, den anderen finde ich auch noch:-)
http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=189&page=report

----------


## Hvielemi

Myprastate-User-189 hatte mit und ohne Pollstismol je einen PSA-Abfall auf 2.8ng/ml.
Ferndiagnose:  Rezidivierende Prostataentzündung.

Pollstimol, ob es wirkt?
Egal, jede PSA-Senkung geht in die richtige Richtung.
Konrad

----------


## highlander

Neues Ergebniss 3,4.Dr Budäus sagte cool bleiben und im Februar wieder messen.

----------


## buschreiter

> Neues Ergebniss 3,4.Dr Budäus sagte cool bleiben und im Februar wieder messen.


Wie sieht es denn mit dem fPSA aus?

----------


## highlander

Den habe ich nicht mehr bestimmen lassen da bisher kein Arzt darauf direkt eingegangen war.Ich habe aber bei ersten Mal ja einen freien PSA mitbestimmen lassen und das habe ich auch in den PSA Verlauf reingeschrieben.Auch der Arzt der Martini Klinik hat dazu nichts gesagt und ich habe echt auch vergessen da nachzufragen.Werde aber versuchen den Arzt da nochmal zu erreichen.

----------


## highlander

jetzt habe ich seit einigen tagen dauernd das Gefühl auf die Toilette zu müssen....kanns gar nicht richtig beschreiben.Kaum warich auf Toilette ( da kommen höchsten 150 ml ) habe ich kurz danach wieder das Gefühl zu müssen ...auch so ein gefühldas tropfen in der harnröhre sind...Combur 9 test zeigt nichts an.Und der urin riecht auch normal.hatte ja letztes Jahr aml eine Blasenentzündung da hats anders gerochen
Habe nun wieder Angst dass da was ist....

----------


## mikevienna

hy highlander!

klingt nach harnwegsinfekt...geruch hängt ja von vielem ab...
und wenn ich Dir alle Beschwerden die ich in meiner langen Prostatitis Historie schon gehabt habe aufzählen sollte würden wir dieses Format sprengen.....
bedenke ein pca macht weit seltener und später probleme als eine prostatitis

ganz liebe grüße

michael

----------


## highlander

mache mir halt gedanken weil der Combur 9 test nix anzeigt
aber Danke , vor allem da Du ja genug mit Dir zu tun hast.gehe halt nächste Woche zum Urologen
Ja war bis jetzt 13 mal auf der toilette heut

----------


## Heribert

Der Combur 9 Test zeigt kein Eiweis und nur nitritbildente Bakterien an.
Das heißt also nicht, dass Du keinen Blaseninfekt hast. Geh zu Deinem Hausurologen oder wenn du auch erhöhte Temperatur bekommst, melde Dich beim ärztlichen Notdienst Deiner Region.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## highlander

beim letten Blaseninfekt hatte ich Fieber , der Urin hat gerochen wie Sch.... und es hat gebrannt...Diesmal habe ich diese urindrang und das vor allem im Sitzen....stehe ich auf wird besser aber dann drückt halt auch die Hose nicht auf die blase....Ich habe halt schon wieder Angst dass irgendwie von der Prostata was auf die Blase drückt.

----------


## highlander

Und nachts muss ich gar nicht raus.Nur jetzt sitzte ich wieder am PC und habe nach 20 Minuten schon wieder das Gefühl zu müssen...stelle ich mich hin wird besser

----------


## tomaso

Ist bei mir auch nicht besser. Liegt wohl einfach daran, dass die Prostata vergrößert ist und somit auf die Blase drückt. 
Habe auch oft Harndrang und dann kommt manchmal sogar nur eine Schnapsglasfüllung.
Ich merke auch deutlich einen Unterschied von kalter zu warmer Jahreszeit. Sitzende Haltung oder runterbeugen zum Schuhe binden ist auch sehr doof.

----------


## highlander

Ja klar habe ich auch eine Prostata von knapp 50 ml.Ich denke aber nun  dass da trotzdem Krebs sein könnte.Ich habe leider auch PI-RADS 3  bekommen ( auch der Radiologe in der Martiniklinik sah das so ) und auch  bei der Biopsie wurden komische Zellen gefunden die zwar teilweise noch  Basalzellen haben und daher kein Karzinom nachgewisen wurde.Dr Kahmann  antwortete mir aber dass das ein ASAP wäre und somit ist wohl die  Wahrscheinlichkeit hoch dass da doch was kommt
Ich weiss auch gar  nicht ob ich Pollstimol weiter nehmen sol da der PSA ja dadurch runter  geht...was aber wenn  dadurch ein Krebs nicht erkannt wird?

Ich  meine das so.Habe ich 2,5 PSA wegen der Postatitis und 0,9 normales  PSA.Drückt noch Pollstimol den PSA welcher von der Prostatitis kommt auf  1,5  und ich habe bei der nächsten Messung 3 ist der PSA zwar niedriger  als 3,4 ( bei der letzten messung ) aber der PSA welcher nicht von der Prostatitis kommt wäre bei 1,5.Verstehst Du wie ich das meine?

----------


## Reinhold2

OT

Gratulation! Dieser Thread hat *288* Beiträge. Die 300 werden wir doch auch noch voll kriegen, oder?!

----------


## Carl70

> Ja klar habe ich auch eine Prostata von knapp 50 ml.Ich denke aber nun  dass da trotzdem Krebs sein könnte.Ich habe leider auch PI-RADS 3  bekommen ( auch der Radiologe in der Martiniklinik sah das so ) und auch  bei der Biopsie wurden komische Zellen gefunden die zwar teilweise noch  Basalzellen haben und daher kein Karzinom nachgewisen wurde.Dr Kahmann  antwortete mir aber dass das ein ASAP wäre und somit ist wohl die  Wahrscheinlichkeit hoch dass da doch was kommt
> Ich weiss auch gar  nicht ob ich Pollstimol weiter nehmen sol da der PSA ja dadurch runter  geht...was aber wenn  dadurch ein Krebs nicht erkannt wird?
> 
> Ich  meine das so.Habe ich 2,5 PSA wegen der Postatitis und 0,9 normales  PSA.Drückt noch Pollstimol den PSA welcher von der Prostatitis kommt auf  1,5  und ich habe bei der nächsten Messung 3 ist der PSA zwar niedriger  als 3,4 ( bei der letzten messung ) aber der PSA welcher nicht von der Prostatitis kommt wäre bei 1,5.Verstehst Du wie ich das meine?


Ich glaube, Du unterliegst einem Mißverständnis, was Pollstimol und den PSA-Wert angeht. Pollsitmol ist ein pflanzliches Medikament. Es führt nicht zu einem "künstlich" niedrigen PSA wie etwa Duodart. Wenn durch Pollstimol der PSA runtergeht, geht er wirklich runter. Natürlich kann Pollstimol keinen Krebs beseitigen. Pollstimol kann aber die Ursachen einer Prostatitis beseitigen und dadurch zu einem niedrigeren PSA führen.  

Herzliche Grüße, Carl.

----------


## Hartmut S

hi highlander,

versuche es einmal mit diesem medi.
Betmiga 50 mg 
http://www.apotheken-umschau.de/Medi...-10780950.html

lass vorher ein harnwegsinfekt ausschließen, und rede mal mit dem doc.
es gibt auch noch günstigere medikamente, die die blase entspannen.
mir hatten die oberen sehr gut geholfen. hauptsächlich nachts.
der ewige harndrang war finito.

gruss
hartmut

----------


## highlander

Ja das meine ich doch.Etwas komisch zu erklären.Prostatakrebs erhöht doch den PSA weil er vermehrt PSA abgibt oder?Prostatitis erhöht den PSA auch.Geht nun der PSA Wert runter von Pollistmol kann es sein dass die Prostatitis besser ist aber gleichzeit könnte ein ( falls vorhandener ) Krebs wachsen aber der PSA wäre dann eventuell trotzdem niedriger als bei der letzten Messung da die Prostatitis von Pollistmol besser geworden ist.Isdt diese Überlegung komplett falsch?

Das ist ja das komische.nachts muss ich gar nicht auf die Toilette.Und nun schon wieder 4 mal:-(Und ewig das gefühl Urin in der Harnröhre zu haben.dass hatte ich vor einer Woche noch nicht.

----------


## Hartmut S

> Prostatakrebs erhöht doch den PSA weil er vermehrt PSA abgibt oder?


nicht unbedingt, da du ja noch eine prosti hast.
die restlichen überlegungen sind nicht ganz falsch.
das wird dir aber reinhold erklären, damit du hier "die 300 beiträge" heute noch voll kriegst.  :L&auml;cheln: 

gruss
hartmut

----------


## highlander

also liege ich nicht ganz  falsch dass Wenn man den PSA kontrollieren möchte auf Anstieg bezüglich eines eventuell vorhandenen Karzinoms und man gleichzeitig eine Prostatitis hat,es nicht ratsam ist etwas zu nehmen was die prostatitis bekämpft.Ich habe auch schon berichte gelesen wo der PSA aufgrund von Antibiotika gesunken ist , dann aber halt doch irgendwann wieder gestiegen weil eben Krebs da war.

Als ich bei der vorletzten messung 4,0 hatte , habe ich Pollistmol auch nicht regelmäßig genommen.Vor der letzten Messung habe ich es 4 Wochen regelmäßig genommen.

----------


## Hartmut S

oh je,

lese das mal bitte, was carl geschrieben hat



> Ich glaube, Du unterliegst einem Mißverständnis, was Pollstimol und den PSA-Wert angeht. Pollsitmol ist ein pflanzliches Medikament. Es führt nicht zu einem "künstlich" niedrigen PSA wie etwa Duodart. Wenn durch Pollstimol der PSA runtergeht, geht er wirklich runter. Natürlich kann Pollstimol keinen Krebs beseitigen. Pollstimol kann aber die Ursachen einer Prostatitis beseitigen und dadurch zu einem niedrigeren PSA führen.


du hast keinen krebs-
zumindest noch nicht.
eher stirbst du an herzinfarkt, wenn du hier noch weitere antworten wünscht.

gruss
hartmut

(der hier bei 30C kleine schönheitsarbeiten in spanien ausführt)

----------


## highlander

Kann ja sein und ich verstehe auch dass Pollistmol keinen  Krebs heilen kann aber wie Carl schreibt kann Pollistmol den PSA veringern obwohl er ohne Pollistmol vieleicht gestiegen wäre.meine bessere Hälfte meinte auch es gibt nun 2 Möglichkeiten.Entweder Pollistmol nicht mehr nehmen oder es immer nehmen.Weil sonst kannman den PSA nicht richtig beurteilen wenn man es einmal nimmt und einmal nicht.

Das Hauptproblem ist doch dass bei einer fluriden prostatitis der PSA immer mehr oder weniger stark schwanken kann und dass man auch keine gescheite Verdopplungs oder Nicht verdopplungszeit hat.Man kann nur bei Sprüngen von z.b 3,4 auf 5 erneut MRT und ggf. Biopsie machen.Weil einer Erhöhung  kann ja auch zustande kommen weil die prostatitis wieder stärker ist ob nun mit oder ohne Pollistmol

----------


## Hartmut S

> Entweder Pollistmol nicht mehr nehmen oder es immer nehmen.Weil sonst kannman den PSA nicht richtig beurteilen wenn man es einmal nimmt und einmal nicht.


so wie ich es verstanden habe, hat es keinen einfluss auf die PSA messungen.

so, - ich muss nun ein bissel weiter arbeiten.
carl wird es dir noch einmal erklären.

gruss
hartmut

----------


## Heribert

> Das Hauptproblem ist doch dass bei einer fluriden prostatitis der PSA immer mehr oder weniger stark schwanken kann und dass man auch keine gescheite Verdopplungs oder Nicht verdopplungszeit hat.Man kann nur bei Sprüngen von z.b 3,4 auf 5 erneut MRT und ggf. Biopsie machen.Weil einer Erhöhung  kann ja auch zustande kommen weil die prostatitis wieder stärker ist ob nun mit oder ohne Pollistmol


Das Problem siehst Du nur unvollständig. Selbstverständlich wird sowohl durch eine benigne Zellhyperplasie als auch der malignen Hyperplasie PSA freigesetzt. Entscheidend aber ist, dass sich bei andauernder entzündlicher Veränderung der Drüsenzellen nicht nur die Zellen vergrößern sondern auch entarten, sich also in den malignen Zustand wandeln können. Polstimol dämmt die Entzündung der benignen Drüsenzellen ein und verhindert dadurch eine verstärkte PSA-Leckage und dämmt auch die Wahrscheinlichkeit der Entartung ein. 

Drüsenzellen, die bereits einen malignen Status haben, lassen sich davon überhaupt nicht beeinflussen, sondern wachsen stetig weiter und nehmen im Laufe der Jahre im Wachstumstempo zu. Nimmst das Postimol nicht regelmäßig ein, wirst Du überhaupt keinen Wachstumsunterschied und die darin liegende Tendenz, weder der benignen noch von malignen Drüsenzellen erkennen können.

Da sich bei Dir noch kein Beweis für eine maligne Hyperplasie ergeben hat, bleibt Dir nichts anderes übrig als die bewiesene benigne Hyperplasie behandeln zu lassen um größere Chancen zu haben Malignität zu verhindern.

Alle Möglichkeiten und Sinnhaftigkeiten weiterer Diagnostik wurden in den unmengen vergangener Beiträge hinreichend erörtert.

Heribert

----------


## highlander

Also als Fazit:Pollstimol weiter regelmäßig nehmen und den PSA in 6 monatigen Abstand messen und hoffen dass meine jetzigenProbleme einfach nur nen Blaseninfekt oder sowas sind?

----------


## Reinhold2

> das wird dir aber reinhold erklären, damit du hier "die 300 beiträge" heute noch voll kriegst.


Nöö, da warte ich bis zum *400*sten. Wird nicht so lange dauern! 

HURRAAAHHH! Was sehe ich gerade: Ich hab den 300sten erwischt!

----------


## Hartmut S

A


> lso als Fazit:Pollstimol weiter regelmäßig nehmen und den PSA in 6 monatigen Abstand messen und hoffen dass meine jetzigenProbleme einfach nur nen Blaseninfekt oder sowas sind?


guuut, dass du heribert an deiner seite hast.
so, reinhold nun erkläre auch noch etwas . . . :L&auml;cheln: 

gruss
hartmut

----------


## highlander

aber ein Freibier bekommste deswegen auch nicht:-)
also ist mein Fazit dann so ok und ich nehme den Kram weiter.Nehem ja auch noch diese Granatapfelkapseln...Ist zwar alles nicht gerade billig aber wenns hilft.

----------


## highlander

Mal eine Frage zum Mittel Finasterid.Wie lange muss man das ca.nehmen damit eine Prostata wieder einigermassen dem Alter ensprechend groß ist ( in meinem Fall hat die ja kanpp 50 ml )

Und ich meine irgendwo was gelesen zu haben dass man Fiasterid irgenwie nicht einehemen sollte wenn man was anderes nimmt ( weiß nicht mehr ob das Betablocker oder ACE Hemmer waren ) oder ob es da um was anderes ging wann man halt Finasterid nicht nemen soll....kennt jemand diesen Artikel welchen ich meine?
Oder ob es einfach nur darum ging was man nicht machen soll wenn man Finasterid nimmt...

----------


## Urologe

> jetzt habe ich seit einigen tagen dauernd das Gefühl auf die Toilette zu müssen....kanns gar nicht richtig beschreiben.Kaum warich auf Toilette ( da kommen höchsten 150 ml ) habe ich kurz danach wieder das Gefühl zu müssen ...auch so ein gefühldas tropfen in der harnröhre sind...Combur 9 test zeigt nichts an.Und der urin riecht auch normal.hatte ja letztes Jahr aml eine Blasenentzündung da hats anders gerochen
> Habe nun wieder Angst dass da was ist....



Sowas kann auch mal ein kleiner Harnleiterstein sein!

----------


## Hartmut S

Kein Problem lieber Highlander,

sollte die Steinentfernung mit Ultraschall nicht klappen, wird der  Süße geschält /seziert, abgeschält wie eine Banane. :L&auml;cheln: 

Lass das mal untersuchen.
Eine Harnröhrenverengung ist nicht ohne . . . 

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Heribert

Da gibt es einen feinen Unterschied, leiber Hartmut.
Die Harnröhre ist der Weg zwischen Blase und dem Austritt des Urin. 
Harnleiter befinden sich zwischen den Nieren und der Blase. 

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Hartmut S

ach so . . .

mein posting war auch nicht ganz ernst gemeint.

ich versuche ja immer mal wieder unsere mitglieder zu motivieren.
bei kanrad klappt es nicht immer . . . 

lieben gruss
hartmut

----------


## highlander

Naja...mal sehen...Urologentermin habe ich a 27. weil ich ja kein Notfall bin

Trotzdem sammle ich mal meinen Urin weil ich denke dass es mehr als 2 Liter sind bei einer trinkmenge von 2 Litern..sorry fürs Off Topic aber iss ja auch egal....sollen ja  400 werden

Mal eine Frage zu Finasterid und Tamsulosin
Wirken ja wohl unterschiedlich und Finasterid bewirkt vor allem dass die prostata kleiner wird.Wann wird eher das eine, wann das andere eingesetzt bzw wann welche Medikamengruppe?
Und gibt es Empfehlungen bezüglich pflanzlicher medis ( Brennessel etc ? )

Ist es so das Finasterid erst dann allein oder in Kombi mit beispielsweise  Tamsulosin eingestzt wird wenn die Prostata über 50 ml ist?
Es wird in diesem Artikel von Patienten mit niedrigen und hohem Risiko gesprochen( denke es geht um den Harnverhalt )
Insgesamt scheint Tamsulosin wohl das Mittel der Wahl zu sein vor allem da es den PSA wohl nicht beinflusst?

----------


## Hartmut S

oh ha,

die die frage ist kompliziert und schwierig zu beantworten.
http://www.der-arzneimittelbrief.de/...e01Seite06.htm

schau auch mal hier unter "*Medikametöse Therapie der BPH"*:
https://www.klinikum.uni-heidelberg.....105202.0.html

gruss 
hartmut

----------


## highlander

Danke...So habe ich das auch verstanden:-)
Was mir aber immer klarer wird dass meine Prostata mit kanpp 50 ml für mein Alter echt iemlich gross schon ist und dass das doch wohl behandelt werden sollte.Im Bezug auf weitere PSA messung erscheint mir aber  die Bahandlung mit Tamsulosin sinnvoller.
Ich habe mir jetzt halt auch wenns nix bringt mal Prostagut bestellt , vieleicht hilfts ja doch gegen die aktuellen Beschwerden ( träum )
Und dann werde ich mal meinen urologen ansprechen was man nun macht.Der Prof.in Heidelberg hat mir auch  per  Mail genatwortet und mir ebenfalls Tamsulosin empfohlen.
Hoffe halt echt dass die aktuellen beschwerden entweder von der großen prostata oder was anderem harmlosen kommen.
Da ich ja wieder fleisig am reinsteigern bin ( ist heute abend etwas besser ) lasich halt auch wieder das bei vielen pathologischen berichten erst kein krebs da war und dann im Zweitgutachten auf einmal doch.Nun erwäge ich vileicht dann doch nun Prof helpap ( der arbeitet immer noch ) oder Bonkhoff zu konsultieren.

Falls ihr die Wahl machen würdet , zu wem würdet ihr die Biopsie bzw proben schicken?

----------


## Hvielemi

EI, so probier einfach mal Tamsulosin.
Vielen hilft das, mir half es nicht.

Und wenn's dem Seelenfrieden dient, schick das Zeug an Bonkhoff.


Respira, ya se pasa (Tief durchatmen, und es geht vorbei)!
Hvielemi

----------


## Hartmut S

Warum der Bonkhoff?
Gibt es den eigentlich noch?

Egal wohin du deine Proben schickst, es sind eh nur die Laborangestellten, die es begutachten.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## highlander

?....ich dachte wenn ich das zu einem Referenzpathologe wie  Bonkhoff oder Helpap schicke dann wird das auch von dem begutachtet

----------


## Heribert

Lieber Hartmut



> Egal wohin du deine Proben schickst, es sind eh’ nur die Laborangestellten, die es begutachten.


Du hast eine flotte, nicht immer ernst zu nehmende Schreibe. Nach Deinem Gusto, werden Pathologiebefunde von der MTA begutachtet. 
Ausgewertet ja, die Begutachtung überlassen auch sie einem approbierten Mediziner mit Fachkunde.

Gruß
Heribert

----------


## skipper

Lieber Hartmut,
als ich 2010 meine Prostata nach Berlin zu Bonkhoff schicken lies , nahm dieser sich persönlich Zeit mir den Befund und die daraus zu ziehenden Konsequenzen in einem 1/2 stündigen Telefonat zu erläutern.
Persönlich-keine MTA.
Gruß Skipper

----------


## Hartmut S

. . . . dann nehme ich das einmal zurück.
weiss gott, was ich in meinem leben schon für schlechte erfahrungen mit ärzten und ihren laboren gemacht habe.
ok, - - (schnaufff)  aktzeptiert.
sorry  hirschlander, ich meinte es nur gut, hatte dieses mal nichts mit spaß zu tun.

gruss
hartmut

----------


## highlander

Jo HAS....alles klar.
Ich muss wohl HD anrufen weil auf mail reagieren die nicht.
Werde wohl den Bonkhoff nehmen wobei der Helpap wesentlich freundlicher per Mail geantwortet hat.

----------


## highlander

Hi

Echt arg...ich habe seit 3 Tage extremen Wasserverlust.Habe nun fast 2,5 KG verloren in 3 tagen.Seit heute morgen habe ich 3 Lier rausgepullert und gerade mal 1,5 Liter getrunken.Habe echt gerade dermassen Angst.Werde den urin ab Sonntag morgen  bis Montag sammeln und dann zum Nierenarzt gehen.Wenn die prostata auf die Blase drückt hat man ja nur nen Drang ohne mehr Wasser zu lassen.
Mein kreatininwert ist bei 0,8..sonst hatte ich als0,82-0,9
Zucker ist auch ok....Langzeitzucker bei 5,1
Eiweiss habe ich wohl auch nicht im Urin
Ich weiss das das nicht hier reinpasst aber sonst kann ich kaum mit jemanden reden.Sorry dafür.

----------


## Muggelino

Hi lander,

du erwähntest: 


> Und gibt es Empfehlungen bezüglich pflanzlicher medis ( Brennessel etc ? )


Kann es sein, dass du ein Brennesselpräparat nimmst? Dann solltest du dich über das Entwässern nicht wundern:



> Bei Harnwegs-  und Prostataerkrankungen kommen die sog. Aquaretika zum Einsatz. Dabei  handelt es sich um Heilpflanzen, die zur Durchspülung der Harnwege  verordnet werden und auf diese Weise krankheitserregende Keime  ausschwemmen können.
> 
>  Die Brennnessel ist ein solches Aquaretikum. Ihr hoher Kaliumgehalt  sorgt nicht nur für einen basischen, sondern auch für einen verdünnten  Urin. Dadurch wird die Harnausscheidung gesteigert, was infolgedessen zu  einer kürzeren Verweildauer des Urins (und damit auch zu einer kürzeren  Verweildauer der Bakterien im Körper) führt.
>  Brennnesseltee ist folglich – gemeinsam mit einer reichlichen  Wasserzufuhr(!) - das Mittel der Wahl bei Harnwegsinfekten und bei einer  Reizblase.


Text aus: https://www.zentrum-der-gesundheit.de/brennnessel.html

Einfach viel trinken!

Auch andere Tees etc. haben eine entwässernde Wirkung. Daran ist nichts gefährlich, solange man nachfüllt.

Prost!
Detlef

----------


## highlander

hallo
Nein ich nehme noch kein Brennessel Päparat..Nur diese Granatapfel  Pillen , Legalon und Pollistmol

----------


## highlander

War heute wieder beim urologen um meine Laborwerte abzuholen aber mal der reihe nach 

war gestern in der praxis und habe meine Probleme geschildert.Er hat Ultraschall von Niere und Blase gemacht udn dann Finger im Po Mexiko.DANACH PSA Bestimmung und ich sagte noch dass dann aber bitte das gleiche Labor genommen wird wie bei der ersten messung ( das war der 5,21 Wert ) Heute geh ich hin und Hossa...PSA 2,6...ich so: Ja das ist doch super 
Assistentin:ja das war aber ein anderes labor...das erste Mal war Eigenlabor und jetzt Heilbronn.....

KLASSE

Sie dann zum Arzt udn kam dann raus und sagte*ja alles gut , sie haben ja auch eine Prostatitis

Mal ganz ehrlich...die haben doch nicht mehr alle Latten am zaun oder??
Ich suche nun eine fähigen Urologen im Raum Heidelberg....mir wurde glaub ich schon mal Dr Soder empfohlen aber da scheinen die wartezeiten ja sehr lang zu sein
Hat jemand noch nen Vorschlag?

Achso...auf mein Bitten hin habe ich einen schönen Becher mitbekommen wo ich mal was reinmachen darf was so weiss normalerweise ist....ist das dann genausogut wie diese 4 Gläser probe?
Gerne könnt ihr auch mal eure meinung zum urologen sagen ...

----------


## highlander

habe nun 24 Stunden Urin gesammelt.ich weiss dass das nicht hierins Forumdirekt passt aber ich schreibe das trotzdem mal weil ich halt Angst habe.Habe nun 2 tage gesammelt, erster tag musste ich noch nicht sammeln aber wolte mal wissen was weg geht.Waren 3,5 Lieder...und heute sieht es genauso aus...bei einer Flüssigkeitstrinkmenge von 2 Litern....

das einzig positive an der sache ist , dass anscheinend die Blase wirklich immer voll ist ( für meine verhältnisse ) und nichts draufdrückt.....

----------


## dreispitz

Hallo highlander,

ich habe den Eindruck, du bist völlig durch den Wind.

Der Urologe geht von einer Prostatitis aus und der PSA-Wert ist gesunken. Leider wurden 2 verschiedene Labore konsultiert. Richtig?

Also meine bescheidene Laienmeinung sagt mir, dass der PSA-Wert zwar von Labor zu Labor bei identischer Blutprobe variieren kann, dass aber eine Bandbreite von 5,2 auf 2,6 sich damit nicht erklären lässt. D.h. ich würde der 2. Messung vertrauen und die Tendenz "geht nach unten" erst einmal beruhigend zur Kenntnis nehmen. Die Experten mögen mich ggfs. bitte korrigieren.

Zur Prostatitisbehandlung kann ich nichts beitragen. Verstehe ich es richtig, dass Du Dir jetzt zusätzlich noch Sorgen machst, dass Du mehr Urin produziert als Du getrunken hast? Meine Laienmeinung auch dazu: Man nimmt Flüssigkeiten auch über die feste Nahrung auf. Das muss nicht besorgniserregend sein. Wenn Dein Flüssigkeitshaushalt in Schieflage gerät, dann merkst Du das z.B. am Kreislauf. Das würde ich jetzt einfach nur beobachten.

Alles Gute!
Dreispitz

----------


## highlander

Hi

ja wegen dem PSA macheich mir im Moment auch weniger orgen zumal ich ja selbst im Labor Limbach gemessen haben und  auch da ist er von 3,8 auf 3,4 gefallen...es war nur dieÜberlegung ob eine Entzünsung der prosatat im Spiel ist weil ich dauernd Harndrang habe
Ja ich bin durch den Wind und nehme Psychofarmaka ( was leichtes)

Es ist halt so dass ich im Leben keine 1,5 Liter an Flüssigkeit durch die Nahrung aufnehme
Gestern sind 3,5 Liter weg, heute schon kanpp 2 .....habe auch trockenen Mund , irgendwie so ein Druck im Kopf
Es sind hute morgen z.b in einer Stunden 5x 0,200 ml weg.....kaum war die blase leer , war sie wieder voll
Das amcht mich halt ziemlich fertig....dass ich mich reinsteigere weiß ich leider auch, andere sehen das locker und warten einfach die tests ab .....ich denke schon wieder ein einen Tumor im Hirn oder der hirnanhangdrüse weil man dann wohl zuwenig ADH produziert

----------


## Hartmut S

> Echt arg...ich habe seit 3 Tage extremen Wasserverlust.Habe nun fast 2,5 KG verloren in 3 tagen.Seit heute morgen habe ich 3 Lier rausgepullert und gerade mal 1,5 Liter getrunken.


Moin, ich hatte die letzten Tage ein ähnliches Problem.
Obwohl ich hier in Spanien kaum etwas esse, kommen täglich Riesenwürste beim WC- Gang zum Vorschein.

Eigentlich müsstest du die Liter noch dazu zählen, die du ausschwitzt.
Was könnte ich da denn abziehen.

Trotzdem, alles Gute für dich!

Gruss
hartmut  :L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Hvielemi

> Moin, ich hatte die letzten Tage ein ähnliches Problem.
> Obwohl ich hier in Spanien kaum etwas esse, 
> kommen täglich Riesenwürste beim WC- Gang zum Vorschein


Das, mein Lieber Hartmut, ist kein Problem, sondern die Lösung!

Weil Du die spanischen Zigarretten nicht magst, rauchst Du weniger,
wodurch deine Verdauung, vom Raucherdreck befreit, aktiver arbeiten
kann und all das bisher hängengebliebene rausbefördert.


Auch bei Highlander vermute ich einen Drainageeffekt, mit dem
Ödeme im ganzen Körper ausgespült werden. Woher dieser
plötzliche Anfall von Gesundheit komme, kann ich bei ihm
allerdings nicht erkennen. Ich sehe aber kein Problem, solange
sich nicht eine offensichtliche Dehydrierung einstellt, verbunden
mit einem krassen Gewichtsverlust.

Abseits von unserem Krebs ist Gesundheit so leicht zu haben.


Let the good times roll!
Konrad

----------


## W. Werner

> Es sind hute morgen z.b in einer Stunden 5x 0,200 ml weg.....kaum war die blase leer , war sie wieder voll


Ähhh - packt Deine Blase nur ein Kölsch??? Früher hätte man sowas noch nicht einmal als Sextanerblase anerkannt! Da solltest Du mal nachforschen - aber janz, jaaanz hööööösch, wie man in Köln so sagt! Im Ernst: pass auf, daß Du nicht dehydrierst - wer vill frisst muss och vill kacke, und wer viel schifft sollte auch viel trinken!

----------


## buschreiter

> Ähhh - packt Deine Blase nur ein Kölsch??? Früher hätte man sowas noch nicht einmal als Sextanerblase anerkannt! Da solltest Du mal nachforschen - aber janz, jaaanz hööööösch, wie man in Köln so sagt! Im Ernst: pass auf, daß Du nicht dehydrierst - wer vill frisst muss och vill kacke, und wer viel schifft sollte auch viel trinken!


...denn wenn de mit mieh kacke kanns, dann bes de dut.
Sorry, war eine Steilvorlage. 
Wegen der ganzen Probleme würde ich mal den Zettel mit den Nebenwirkungen des eingenommenen Medikaments lesen. Vielleicht ergibt sich hieraus eine Lösung?

----------


## highlander

Ich war nun beim nephrologen.....habe 24h Urin gesammelt.Kam 3,2 Liter raus bei einer Trinkmenge von 2 Liter.Tag zuvor 3,5 Liter raus 2,2 getrunken und nur Brötchen mit Käse gegessen.
So, Elektrolythe wären alle gut, auch diese Kreatinin Clearence ist bei 115....er sagt an den Nieren ist nichts und 3,2 Liter wären *normal*......ist klar...normal bei einer trinkmenge von 2 Litern
Nun gehe ich mal zum Endikrinologen und lasse die Hormone checken....
Beim urologen war ich gestern auch, habe ihm alles geschildert und dass ich auch immer das Gefühl habe dass die Harnröhre voll ist und vor allem beim sitzen.Er hat mir Spasmex verschrieben.
Soll ich das aml nehmen? Erfahrungen jemand damit?

----------


## Hartmut S

Zitat von Harald vom 19.11.2015:
_. . . . dieser Thread verträgt auch solche Abweichungen. Nur so kommen manche verunsicherte Forumsuser wieder in ruhige Gewässer._
 
Moin, moin,
mein Posting sollte nur für etwas Entspannung sorgen.
Sollten wir nun lieber wieder zum Ernst der Lage kommen?
Sonst ist Highlander uns, und den nachfolgenden Usern nachher noch böse.

Lieben Gruss

BTW:
mein post hat sich überschnitten. highlander ist wieder an bord.
(geändert von hartmut, 12.08h)

----------


## highlander

alles Gut......kenn Dich doch:-)

----------


## uwes2403

Ich hab' jetzt nicht alle Seiten verfolgt....aber hast Du Dich mal auf eine evtl. Diabetes testen lassen ?   
Nur so eine Idee, häufiger Harndrang *kann* ein Anzeichen sein.....jetzt bloß nicht alle Foren zu dem Thema wälzen.....

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## highlander

ja aber habe ich nicht....diabetes insidius oder wie der Mist heist wird denke ich beim Endo getestet....

----------


## uwes2403

ok....dann vielleicht doch NW Deines Medikamentes ?

----------


## highlander

welches Medikament meinst Du?...die Butdrucktabletten ..die nehme ich seit y Jahren und laut Arzt sind die dafür nicht verantowrtlich
wenn ich nicht soviel fressen würde hätte ich bestimmt schon 4 Kilo abgenommen.....gestern bei der arbeit auch aus heiterem Himmel wieder 700 ml innerhalb einer stunde raus obwohl vorher nur nen halben Liter eistee über 5 Stunden getrunken.....
Und mal ehrlich...wer glaubt dem Srzt wenn er sagt dass 3,2 -3,5 Liter *normal* wären bei eine Trinkmenge von 2 Litern??

sorry nochmal für Off Topic weil es ja nicht direkt hier was zu suchen hat.....Was haltet ihr von dem Medikament Spasmex welches mir mein Wald und Wiesen urologe aufgeschrieben hat?

----------


## Hartmut S

> Was haltet ihr von dem Medikament Spasmex


moin highlander,

das ist wohl der gleiche wirkstoff wie in tamsulosin basics.
ich nehme es seit ca. 2 jahren (mit vielen unterbrechungen), im wechsel mit betmiga 50mg
außer einer verstopften nase hatte ich keine nebenwirkungen.
ich konnte endlich einmal wieder durchschlafen (7 std.)

gruss
vom seebär

----------


## highlander

Nee ich glaube das ist ein anderer Wirkstoff ....zumindest laut beschreibung des Medikaments.

----------


## Reinhold2

Gelöscht, edit

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Highlander,
lieber M.,

ich habe mir nun einmal vorgestern Nacht Deine 34 Seiten (beiträge _337)_ durchgelesen.
Ich konnte bei 22 Grad nicht schlafen. Die Klima schafft es nicht in die höher gelegene Koje.

Warum hast du solch eine Angst vor Erkrankungen.
Du bist doch noch viel zu jung für eine ernsthafte Erkrankung.

Willst du nun soviel Forschung hier im Forum oder in Google betreiben, dass Dir am Ende der Pimmel amputiert wird?
Deine Freundin wird es dir danken, falls sie sich bei soviel Sex bedrängt  fühlt.

Schalte einmal einen Gang runter . . . . .
In was hat sich Dein Gehirn festgefressen?
Mit ernsten Krankheiten kannst du dich ab 60 Jahren befassen.
(Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel).

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## highlander

sind halt im Moment diese Pinkelanfälle die mir zu schaffen machen, dann im Hinterkopf diese Prostatasache ( drückt ja auch beim sitzen ) und irgendwie die Unsicherheit ob die Pathologin in HD alles richtig beurteilt hat.Auf dem Foto sieht sie sehr jung aus und ich zweifle halt an der Erfahrung.Heidelberg meldet sich nicht zurück bezüglich der Zweitmeinung von Helpap oder Bonkhoff....weil die müssen ja die Biopsate wegschicken

Nur mal eure meinung...hättet ihr Vertrauen zu so einer jungen pathologin?
Darf man heir Namen nennen?

----------


## Hvielemi

Ach Mann!
Hätte ein alter Pathologe deine Sache beurteilt, würdest Du nun klagen,
das sei ein alter, betriebsblinder Sack, der keine Ahnung von den
modernen Methoden habe ...

Hvielemi

----------


## buschreiter

> sind halt im Moment diese Pinkelanfälle die mir zu schaffen machen, dann im Hinterkopf diese Prostatasache ( drückt ja auch beim sitzen ) und irgendwie die Unsicherheit ob die Pathologin in HD alles richtig beurteilt hat.Auf dem Foto sieht sie sehr jung aus und ich zweifle halt an der Erfahrung.Heidelberg meldet sich nicht zurück bezüglich der Zweitmeinung von Helpap oder Bonkhoff....weil die müssen ja die Biopsate wegschicken
> 
> Nur mal eure meinung...hättet ihr Vertrauen zu so einer jungen pathologin?
> Darf man heir Namen nennen?


Ab dafür zur Zweitbeurteilung. Das steht dir zu. Entweder ruft dein Urologe beim ursprünglichen Pathologen an und leitet alles in die Wege oder du machst das selber...werde selbst aktiv und ruf dort an, wo das Präparat liegt...es ist deins!

----------


## highlander

> Ach Mann!
> Hätte ein alter Pathologe deine Sache beurteilt, würdest Du nun klagen,
> das sei ein alter, betriebsblinder Sack, der keine Ahnung von den
> modernen Methoden habe ...
> 
> Hvielemi



nee also wenn das ein erfahrener Pathologe ist der fast nur Prostatastanzen beurteilt hätte ich wahrscheinlich mehr Vetrauen

----------


## highlander

Guten Abend

Habe wahrscheinlich die Ursache meiner Pinkelanfälle herausgefunden.Habe meine HÄ angeregt mir ein mRT von der Hirnanhangdrüse zu überweisen.War heute in der radiologie und dort wurde ein 0,8cm Tumor festgestellt.Nun soll erst mal nochmal Hormunestatus bestimmt werden und dann soll überlegt werden ob Tumor beobachten oder operieren...Ich denke ich will das operiert haben aber denke risikolos ist die OP wohl kaum.meine HÄ hat mir Erlangen oder freiburg nahegelegt

----------


## Hvielemi

Wow, so etwas erwartet man nicht.
Statt einer OP im Hirn geht das wohl auch per CyberKnife oder
mit Protonenstrahlen. Zumindest prüfen solltest Du das,
bevor der Neurochirurg den Bohrer ansetzt.

Nimm den Tag!
Konrad

----------


## highlander

so wie ich das lese geht das auch über die Nase....erst mal abwarten was beim Hormontest rauskommt.....ich trink gerade Cider und bin irgendwie auch froh dass zumindest mal klar ist woher diese Pinkelattacken kommen...NUR hätte ich nicht meine Hausärztin gebeten nen MRT zu veranlssen...laut Nephrologen sind ja 3,2 Liter normal gewesen...da frage ich mich dann wieder wozu ein Arzt studiert......Vieleicht wäre es auch in ein paar Wochen rausgekommen falls der Hormontest auffällig ist ( wovon ich ausgehe )
Aber trotzdem.....naja..egal..ist jetzt so und weiter gehts.....

ja klar Bohrer..der muss wohl auch nach der nase irgendwas aufbohren...bäh will gar nicht dran denken....ich warte nun erst mal ab was beim Hormontest rauskommt .....Bin irgendwie trotzdem erleichtert dass ne Diagnose da ist auch wenn die alles andere als super ist...NUR weiß ich nun waslos ist....versuche erst mal etwas runterzufahren.....

----------


## Hartmut S

so ein mist!

lieber cider trinker (mag ich auch), 
*ich wünsche dir alles gute!*

ich habe gelesen, dass es eine bösartigkeit des tumors nur in sehr, sehr seltenen fällen gibt.
trotzdem unangenehm.
da tröstet es auch nicht wirklich, wenn man nun die ursache der beschwerden kennt.

gruss
hartmut

----------


## highlander

Bösartig ist der NICHT.....garantiert NICHT!!!
Und wo und wann ich den operieren lasse werde ich demnächst entscheiden...

NUR eines sei mal wieder festgestellt.Dr. Google ist nicht immer schlecht.Laut Nephrologen ( dem ich demnächst noch einen Besuch abstatte ) war ich ja gesund..so ein Depp!
Vieleicht sollten mal einige Fachärzte daran denken dass ein 44 Jähriger Mensch auch seinen Körper irgendwie kennt und  nicht so ein Dünnpfiff schwätzen dass 3,2 Liter Urin NORMAL sind
Danke an meine HÄ die das MRT aufgeschrieben hat......und das Ding ist gutartig daran besteht für mich kein Zweifel..

Doch mich tröstet das.....auch wenns paradox klingen mag

----------


## Michi1

Wieviel Tage schreibst du das schon von den 3,2 Liter ? Du müsstest dann ja jeden Tag mindestens 1 Kg weniger wiegen. Ich habe nicht mitgezählt aber wer schreibt jetzt eigendlich. Dich gibt es doch dann nicht mehr.

----------


## highlander

Lustig:-(.....ist aufgrund der Diagnose aber auch grad egal ...abgenommen habe ich udnfurztrockene Haut auch.....aber egal

Habe schon Dr Flitsch kontaktiert in hamburg....scheint wohl erfahren darin zu sein...mal schauen ob er zurückschreibt!

----------


## highlander

so nun ist auch noch das Herz im gespräch bezüglich Herzinsuffizens ( auch noch ddie diastolische Form )...dagegen ist dann das mit der Prostata im Moment fast Nebensache...hätte nicht gedacht wie schnellman krank werden kann....soll nun demnächst stationär  damit da geschaut wird woher es kommt.Der Durstversuch war auch komisch..Urinosmosität fällt von 875 ( Morgenurin ) innerhalb von 2 Stunden auf 475 aber das Hormun steigt von 2,9 auf 3,8.....könnte also auch was mit dem herz, Nieren etc sein.....und saufen kann ich auch nix weil ich dann alle 10 Miuten renne...super

----------


## Hartmut S

> soll nun demnächst stationär damit da geschaut wird woher es kommt.


Oh je,
das klingt beinahe schon so, als wenn du nur noch für deinen Körper eine Abwrackprämie erhalten würdest.

Spaß bei Seite.
Lass dich einmal richtig in der Klinik durchchecken.
Alles Gute!

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## highlander

ja so sehe ich das aber echt.....Augen werden schlechter ( aber nicht in der Nähe sondern das rechte in der Weite , nun der Kram mit dem Hypophysentumor, Urin, eventuell herz, ) Bin echt psychisch grad wieder richtig unten....bin doch erst 44....

----------


## Hartmut S

Ach Highlander,

mache dir nicht so viele Gedanken. Vielleicht ist ja alles gar nicht so schlimm.
Die Augen werden bereits ab 40 J oft schlechter.
Lenke dich mit irgendetwas ab.
In deinem Alter hatte ich oft Aktion Spiele am Computer gespielt. 

Kopf hoch! 
Nach schlechten Zeiten kommen auch immer wieder gute Zeiten.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## highlander

ja das hoffe ich....nur z.b das mit den augen...jeder wird weitsichtig..ich dagegen werden immer Kurzsichtiger....

----------


## Harald_1933

> jeder wird weitsichtig..ich dagegen werden immer Kurzsichtiger....


Wo steht das denn geschrieben, dass jeder weitsichtig wird ? Ich trage auch seit über 40 Jahren eine Brille wegen Kurzsichtigkeit. Das ist doch kein so großes Handicap. Es gibt aber auch Augenkliniken, die das wieder verbessern können.

----------


## highlander

ich auch aber dass sich die Werte auf einmal verändern und jetzt 2 mal rechts schlechter geworden sind finde ich komisch

----------


## Hartmut S

Nein, das ist völlig normal.
Ich kann mir auch keine Brille aus dem Kaufhaus holen, weil ich verschiedene Augen habe.
Ich sage immer zu meiner Frau, schau mir in die Augen kleines,
und schon vergesse ich meinen Sehfehler.

Das hat der liebe Gott auch so gewollt.
 . . .  das du im Alter deine Frau nicht mehr so deutlich siehst. :L&auml;cheln: 

Ein Schelm, der anders   . . . .

Keine Angst wegen der neuen Erkrankungen.
Meist kommt es besser als du denkst.
Ab 50 sieht es dann vielleicht anders aus.

Gruss
vom sehbehindertem Hartmut

----------


## highlander

Ich muss einfach denken dass alles nicht so schlimm ist aber ich schaffe es nicht.Naja..gehe ja auch zum Psychologen nur weiss ich noch nicht ob es der richtige ist....ich denek ja schon an herzinsuffizenz weil ich denke dass mein Pinkelei vom ANP Hormon kommt weil mein Herz überlastet ist.....Kardiologe habe ich erst am 23. dezember aber die Endokrinologin will dass ich stationär in die Uni Mannheim gehe weil sie keine Idee hat wieso ich pinkle ohne was zu trinken da das AH gestiegen war beim Durstversuch....Zum Glückhabe ich das schriftlich dass da was nicht stimmt ...

----------


## highlander

War nun 2 Tage im Uniklinikum zum Durstversuch.Dabei kam raus dass ich z.b auf einmal mehr Natrium ausscheide...Hatte immer um 23 Uhr das letzte Mal was getrunken und morgens um 11 Uhr bzw um 12 Uhr gings dann los dass ich mehr musste und dann war auch mehr Natrium vorhanden.Ärzte sind ratlos , Diabetes Inspididus ist es zumindest kein richtiger.Soll nun zum Kardiologen weil wohl auch das Herz ein Hormon ausschüttet was dazu führen kann....Mich kotzt das an.Habe sowieso Panikzustände ...denke auch oft wie der nächste PSA sein wird.....

----------


## highlander

Der letzte PSA war bei 2,9, freier PSA bei 6%....natürlich steht wieder dass das ein hohes Risoka ist dass ei Karzinom vorliegen kann aber da der Gesamt PSA sogar wieder gefallen ist hoffe ich mal dass da nach wie vor nichts ist oder?

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo "M" , Highlander,

schön, dass du dich mal wieder meldest.




> Der letzte PSA war bei 2,9,


Dann schalte jetzt endlich mal ab. Du hast allen Grund dazu.
Starte nun keine erneuten Versuche.
Alles ist gut.
Du kannst dich auch selbst verrückt machen. . . . . 

Melde dich weiterhin, wenn es dir schlechter gehen sollte!

Weiterhin alles Gute!

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## highlander

Normal müsste ich demnächst zur nächsten messung aber da ich mir den urlaub im September nicht versauen möchte durch einnen eventuell wieder höheren Wert gehe ich erst im Oktober wieder.Den freien PSA lass ich mir gar nicht mehr bestimmen.....
habe auch mal eine Frage zur RPE...führt hier jemand Statistik wieviele user nach der Entfernung wieder mit steigendem PSA zu kämpfen haben....ich finde es schon krass dass oft Menschen mit 45-50 das Teil entnommen bekommen haben und dann trotzdem Bestrahlungen etc benötigen.....da ich mir sicher bin dass es in den nächsten jahren auch bei mir soweit sein wird ( teilweiser Basalzellverlust ) mache ich mir jetzt schon gedanken ob eine Entfernung echt das gelbe vom Ei ist....trockener Organsmus wenn überhaupt...

----------


## nomade

Es könnte durchaus sein, dass die Statistik in dem Punkt für Jüngere schlechter aussieht als für Ältere. Viele machen ja überhaupt erst ab 45 Kontrolluntersuchungen (wenn überhaupt) und wenn dann gleich ein Krebs gefunden wird, kann der schon lange gewuchert haben (meist bei höherer erblicher Belastung). Wenn der dann nicht mehr auf die Kapsel beschränkt war, wird eben gleich bestrahlt. Außerdem neigen die Ärzte dazu, bei Jüngeren radikaler ranzugehen, weil die halt noch mehr Lebenserwartung haben und auch mehr vertragen. Bei Älteren laufen auch alle biologischen Prozesse langsamer ab, somit kann auch ein Krebs  je nach Aggressivität  langsamer wachsen und man stirbt letztlich aus ganz anderen Gründen. Das findet ja auch alles seinen Niederschlag in den Leitlinien, wenn man genau hinsieht.

Und das mit dem Orgasmus: man kann das mit einer liebevollen Partnerin (oder Partner) lernen. Auch ein Mann muss nicht ejakulieren, um tolle Gefühle zu erleben.

Und zu den Augen: ich hatte beim Führerscheintest Adleraugen, wurde aber ab 40 auch kurzsichtig und brauchte zum Fahren 'ne Brille. Beide Augen keineswegs gleich, und inzwischen trage ich Gleitsicht.

Alles Gute für Dein Herz, ich hoffe, dass die Untersuchungen Klarheit bringen und Dir geholfen werden kann!

----------


## Hvielemi

Hallo Highländer

Es ist ein kluger Entscheid, die PSA-Messung auf nach den Ferien zu verschieben.
Wäre dann das PSA wieder etwas höher, bliebe die alte Feststellung:
Auf und Ab ist für Prostatakrebs untypisch und weist auf eine rezidivierende
Prostataentzündung hin. Das gilt auch für Auf, Ab und vielleicht wieder Auf, 
aber so ein letztes "wieder Auf" würde dich eben nervös machen. Obwohl Du
nun schon mehrfach erlebt hast, dass der Wert wieder zurückgeht.

Meines Erachtens kannst Du beim bisherigen Verlauf (kein bleibender Anstieg seit 
bald zwei Jahren, imGegenteil: Dein letzter Wert ist nur etwa halb so hoch, wie
dein Erster!) ohne weiteres die Messintervalle verdoppeln, also von halbjährlich
auf jährlich, wie üblich bei der Früherkennung.

Zur RPE brauchst Du dir keine Gedanken zu machen.
Falls Du in vielen Jahren vielleicht doch mal Krebs haben solltest, zufälligerweise
gar in der Prostata, ist die Medizin wohl schon viel weiter, vielleicht in Sinne von
 "Spritze rein, und gut ist".


Geniesse deine Ferien!
Geht's nach Schottland?
Konrad

----------


## highlander

Hallo Konrad

Dein Fachwissen ist sehr gross das weiss ich.Erst einmal meine Hochachtung dass Du auch wenns Dir wieder schlechter geht , immer noch hier Leuten Mut machst.
Aber es gibt auch hier im Forum viele Beispiele wo der PSA auch erst gefallen ist und dann wieder rauf und runter , und dann doch Krebs da war.Ich halte die Aussage dass er bei einem auf und ab nicht da sein kann für falsch.
Zumal durch die Prostatitis der PSA sowieso schwankt....hier kann man dann schlecht sehen wie er sich tatsächlich ohne Prostatitis verhalten würde
Leider must man auch meine ersten Wert von 5, 2 aussen vor lassen da anderes Labor
Verlauf bisher : 3,8....3,4...4,0...3,4....2,9
So jetzt gehts in die Sonne:-)

Nein es geht 11 tage nach Kreta:-)

Dass die Medizin in naher Zukunft was gegen Krebs findet was wirklich hilft halte ich auch für unwahrscheinlich.

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo highlander,



> Ich halte die Aussage dass er bei einem auf und ab nicht da sein kann für falsch.


Das hatte Konrad auch nicht behauptet. Er hatte geschrieben:



> Auf und Ab ist für Prostatakrebs untypisch und weist auf eine rezidivierende Prostataentzündung hin.


Das ist auch korrekt. Aber so, wie man gleichzeitig Läuse und Flöhe haben kann, kann man auch gleichzeitig ein PCa und eine Prostatitis haben. Letztere ist dann für die Aufs und Abs verantwortlich, Ersterer für eine allmählich steigende Tendenz des PSA-Wertes.

Ralf

----------


## Hvielemi

Danke, Ralf, für die Ergänzungen.




> ... , Ersterer (PCa) für eine allmählich steigende Tendenz des PSA-Wertes.


Und eine solche Tendenz ist im vorliegenden Verlauf in keiner Weise auszumachen!

Konrad



PS@Highlander
Mir geht es grad wieder mal besser, sodass ich sogar Gartenarbeit verrichten kann,
in kleinen Etappen zwar nur, aber das tut mir gut.

----------


## highlander

Wobei ich seitdem auch Pollistmol nehme welches vieleicht die Prostatitis angeht.

----------


## highlander

Da ich kein Pollistmol mehr habe und nach meiner Erfahrung eine Unterbrechung der Einnahme den PSA höher treibt , musste ich nun doch noch zur Messung.1,8

Hat mich natülich gefreut:-)

----------


## highlander

Ich stehe echt in der zwickmühle.Seit 2 Monaten kein Pollstimol mehr....bin der Überzeugung dass sich dies ( wenn auch vieleicht gering ) negativ auf den PSA auswirkt.Hoffe echt dass das Zeug bald wieder verfügbar ist.
Was würdet ihr mir raten.Trotzdem nächste Messung im März 2018 oder lieber ein jahr warten nach der letzten messung von 1,8 im August?
Konrad meint dass das Pollstimol fast gar keinen Einfluss auf mein fallenden PSA hatte....von immerhin 3,8 auf 1,8....
ganz ehrlich....mir geht der PSA voll aufn zeiger....aber wem hier nicht

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Highlander,
lieber M . . . . ,

lass einmal im März 2018 messen, wenn es dich beruhigt
Lese hier noch mal ein bissel:
http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...ostatitis.html

http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=189&page=report

Hier gibt es die wohl wieder:
https://www.docmorris.de/pollstimol-...pseln/08469245

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## highlander

Nee auch dort sind die nicht verfügbar.Naja...behuhigen  tuts mich eher nicht wenn er wieder mehr als 1,8 ist wovon ich ausgehe da ich eben kein Pollistmol mehr habe

----------


## highlander

Super .Laut Abdomen MRT wegen Übelkeit und Magendruck habe ich eine unaufällige Prostata.....Darf der radiologe ohne mpMRT das überhaupt schreiben.?Kann ich den anderen Beurteilungen der Organe nun vetrauen?

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Hochländer,
Andernorts hast Du heute auf diesen Thread verwiesen, und dein ergänztes Profil.

Du bist vor mehr als zwei Jahren hier eingestiegen mit dem dreifachen
des PSA-Wertes, den Du zuletzt im September'17 gemessen hast. Nun hast Du 
seit mehr als drei Monaten kein Pollstimol mehr und machst einen Riesenaufstand, 
weil Du fürchtest, dass das PSA wieder gestiegen sein könnte.
Nun geh doch einfach nochmal zu Limbach messen, morgen, bald, aber nicht 
erst im März. 

Und ja, Du darfst dem Radiologen vertrauen. Er hat sich deine Organe im MRT
angeschaut. Dabei ist ihm bezüglich der Form und Dichte der Organe nichts
aufgefallen. Was anderes sieht im MRT er nicht, aber genau Bereiche mit vom 
Normalen abweichender Dichte würden ihm auffallen. Damit wird der negative
Biopsiebefund von 2015 bestätigt. Was er nicht untersucht hat, ist, wie schnell 
das Kontrastmittel ein- und ausgespült wird. Wozu auch?
Deine Organe sind eben unauffällig, weswegen kein Anlass besteht, eine 
weitere Radiologische Untersuchung vorzunehmen.

Genaueres könnte wohl nur der Pathologe sagen, aber der wird deine 
Prostata nie auf den Tisch bekommen!


Nimm den Tag mit Ruhe!
Konrad

----------


## highlander

Meine Frage bezüglichdes MRT's bezog sich darauf dass es immer heisst um die Prostata beurteilen zu können muss es ein mpMRT sein.Im normalen MRT sieht man doch gar nicht genau was in der Prostata los ist oder denkst du dass die suspekten Areale weg sind?
OK ich werde dann demnächst ins Labor zum messen gehen

Ich habe den esrten Wert von 5,2 auch mal rausgenommen da anderes Labor und vorher TRUS.....der erste richtige Wert war 3,8 Ende 2015

----------


## highlander

Gehört zwar nicht wirklich in dieses Forum aber wollte euch mitteilen dass ich im im November eine AORTA OP vor mir habe mit Ersatz der Aorta ascendens und der Wurzel.Vorteil ist wenn der PSA im April wieder steigt sollen die Herzchirurgen doch gleich die Prostata mit rausnehmen und was sonst noch so kaputt ist mit 45

Mahlzeit

----------


## tomaso

Prostata wird doch nicht rausgenommen, wegen erhöhtem PSA und ohne eine Biopsie vorab gemacht zu haben, in der ein Karzinom festgestellt wurde.
Oder verstehe ich da jetzt was falsch?

----------


## RalfDm

> sollen die Herzchirurgen doch gleich die Prostata mit rausnehmen und was sonst noch so kaputt ist mit 45


Das ist ein Witz, oder?

Ralf

----------


## Hartmut S

ups, das geht doch sowieso nicht.
das sind 2 verschiedene OPs, das wird allein schon aus versicherungstechnischen gründen nicht gemacht.
wie lange wolltest du denn in narkose bleiben?

gruss
hartmut

----------


## Mikael

> Vorteil ist wenn der PSA im April wieder steigt sollen die Herzchirurgen doch gleich die Prostata mit rausnehmen


Du möchtest doch weiterhin ernstgenommen werden, oder?

----------


## highlander

Jetzt wollte ich einmal nicht panisch sondern witzig rüberkommen
Und diese Aortaerweiterung ist so scheixe dass ich das mit Witz versuche zu überspielen.ImMoment klappts ja auch .

----------


## Hvielemi

> Gehört zwar nicht wirklich in dieses Forum aber wollte euch mitteilen dass ich im im November eine AORTA OP vor mir habe mit Ersatz der Aorta ascendens und der Wurzel.


Das ist schon eine nicht so tolle Aussicht. 
Ich wünsch dir alles Gute für die OP, und dass das
Aneurisma bis November durchhalten möge.
(Oder hast Du dich mit dem Datum geirrt?)

nimm den Tag!
Konrad

----------


## highlander

naja...48mmm ist noch nicht so dass das jeden Moment platzen kann...von daher möchte ich den geplanten urlaub und die geplanten Konzerte diesen Sommer noch geniesen es sei denn die Ärztin  sagt nach der Auswertung des MRT dass Eile geboten ist.Normalerweise habe ich Ende Oktober, Anfang November im Auge

----------


## Rastaman

Lieber Highlander,

die bevorstehende Aorta-OP ist wahrscheinlich weniger prickelnd, um es mal milde zu sagen. Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute dafür  wann immer sie stattfindet.

Mit Deiner Idee, bei der Gelegenheit die Prostata-Geschichte "und was sonst noch so kaputt ist mit 45" gleich mit zu erschlagen, hast Du mich/uns herzlich zum Lachen gebracht. 

Ich weiß ja nicht, welchen Bezug (z.B. durch Dein Pseudonym?) Du zum britischen Sprach- und Kulturraum hast. Dort wäre die Art Ironie wahrscheinlich sofort verstanden worden. Well done! Ich wünsche Dir mehr davon! Galgenhumor ist gar nicht schlecht...

Im deutschen Sprachraum schreibt man dergleichen wohl besser mit "*irony on* ... bla-bla-bla ... *irony off*".

Alles Gute Dir.

----------


## Michi1

Hartmut
Das war jetzt Quatsch das du von der Länge der Narkose schreibst. Ich habe ein 24 Stundennarkose sehr gut überstanden. Sofort nach dem ich ins Zimmer gekommen bin musste ich ins Bad. Mit der Flasche konnte ich nicht. Ich musste zwar noch geführt werden aber es klappte.

----------


## rolando

> Das war jetzt Quatsch das du von der Länge der Narkose schreibst. Ich habe ein 24 Stundennarkose sehr gut überstanden.


Hallo Michi,
je länger eine Narkose dauert, desto belastender ist sie für den menschlichen Organismus. Vor allem Leber und Nieren werden durch den Abbau der Narkotika stark belastet. Außerdem kann es  nach länger dauernden Narkosen gerade bei älteren Menschen zum postoperativen Durchgangssyndrom kommen. Aus genannten Gründen sind die Mediziner bemüht die Narkosedauer so kurz wie möglich zu halten. Du hattest sicher keine 24-stündige Narkose, sondern wahrscheinlich eine Sedierung, die dich nach OP und Narkose für eine längere Zeit schlafen ließ. Das hat aber mit der eigentlichen Narkose nichts mehr zu tun.

Roland

----------


## Michi1

Es war bei mir wirklich eine 24 stündige Narkose. Die OP alleine hat schon 11 Stunden gedauert. Ich wurde um 7 Uhr im Zimmer abgeholt und bin aufgewacht als mich eine Schwester am nächsten Tag gewaschen hat.

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin M . . .(Highlander),

als Orientierung gebe ich Dir einmal meine Größenangabe der Aorta.
Hier wurden im PET 4.1 cm gemessen.
Das ist noch nicht behandlungsbedürftig, sollte aber ½ jährlich im Ultraschall beobachtet werden. Wird es schlimmer, wird eine minimalinvasive OP mit Stent bei mir vorgenommen.

Beunruhigend könnte auch der innere Durchmesser einer Aorta sein.
Hier hatte mir ein Assistenzarzt gesagt, ich sterbe nicht an Prostatakrebs, sondern an der Aorta, wenn ich nicht aufhöre zu rauchen.

Nun ja, - bei einer Verdachtsuntersuchung auf Schlaganfall hatte ich kaum Ablagerungen in den Venen und Adern / Stufe 0-1
Das Herz ist auch OK

Ich dachte bisher, meine Narkosedauer von knapp 5 Stunden wäre bereits das Limit.
Ich muss mich wohl mal informieren.
Dir wünsche ich erst einmal alles Gute, falls es zur OP kommt.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Harald_1933

> Hallo Michi,
> je länger eine Narkose dauert, desto belastender ist sie für den menschlichen Organismus. Vor allem Leber und Nieren werden durch den Abbau der Narkotika stark belastet. Außerdem kann es  nach länger dauernden Narkosen gerade bei älteren Menschen zum postoperativen Durchgangssyndrom kommen. Aus genannten Gründen sind die Mediziner bemüht die Narkosedauer so kurz wie möglich zu halten. Du hattest sicher keine 24-stündige Narkose, sondern wahrscheinlich eine Sedierung, die dich nach OP und Narkose für eine längere Zeit schlafen ließ. Das hat aber mit der eigentlichen Narkose nichts mehr zu tun.
> 
> Roland


Lieber Roland,

hab Dank fuer diese ueberzeugende Erklaerung zum Thema Narkosedauer. Die Dauer und das eingesetzte Narkotikum spielen schon eine wichtige Rolle. Bei meiner Frau musste ich einmal sehr lange mit bangem Herzen am Krankenhausbett sitzen bleiben, weil selbst das aerztliche Personal unruhig wurde. Spaeter wurde immerhin zugegeben, dass da was schief gelaufen war. 

Liebe Gruesse aus Salalah

Harald

----------


## rolando

> Es war bei mir wirklich eine 24 stündige Narkose. Die OP alleine hat schon 11 Stunden gedauert. Ich wurde um 7 Uhr im Zimmer abgeholt und bin aufgewacht als mich eine Schwester am nächsten Tag gewaschen hat.


Michi, du bist 24 Stunden ohne Bewusstsein gewesen bzw. nicht aufgewacht, d.h. aber nicht, dass du eine 24 Stunden dauernde Narkose hattest. Nach deinen Angaben zur OP-Dauer schätze ich die Narkose auf max. 12 Stunden.

Eine 11-stündige OP kommt nicht allzu häufig vor. Da müsste bei dir sogar das OP-Personal getauscht worden sein.

Roland

----------


## Michi1

Keine Ahnung. Ich kann nur sagen was mein Chirurg zu mir gesagt hat. "Ich war ja nicht dabei", der Tag ist bei mir nicht im Gedächtniss. Es war eine Op am Kopf und da hatte ich dann noch mal eine nach 1 Woche die hat dann nur noch 4 Stunden gedauert.

----------


## Reinhold2

> je länger eine Narkose dauert, desto belastender ist sie für den menschlichen Organismus. Vor allem Leber und Nieren werden durch den Abbau der Narkotika stark belastet. Außerdem kann es  nach länger dauernden Narkosen gerade bei älteren Menschen zum postoperativen Durchgangssyndrom kommen.


Ich habe mal gelesen, dass bei jeder Narkose auch Gehirnzellen abgetötet werden Eine lange Narkose kann auch zur Verblödung führen.
Das wollen wir aber hier nicht weiter ausführen. 
Gruß
Reinhold

----------


## MartinWK

> Ich habe mal gelesen, dass bei jeder Narkose auch Gehirnzellen abgetötet werden Eine lange Narkose kann auch zur Verblödung führen.
> Das wollen wir aber hier nicht weiter ausführen.


Warum denn nicht, ist doch ein Punkt, der nicht aus der Luft gegriffen ist:
https://www.rbb-online.de/rbbpraxis/...operation.html
Die genannten Zahlen sehen etwas übertrieben aus (Fernsehen halt) - man müßte mal die Studien dahinter ansehen.

----------


## Michi1

Aber bei Alkohol werden noch mehr Gehirnzellen abgetötet. Man hat aber genügend davon. Viele brauchen die jetzt in dieser Jahreszeit.

----------


## Hartmut S

> Aber bei Alkohol werden noch mehr Gehirnzellen abgetötet. Man hat aber genügend davon. Viele brauchen die jetzt in dieser Jahreszeit.


Uiii, dass hört sich ja schrecklich an.
Wenn ich nun meine Narkosen und den Alkohol zusammen rechne, wird es aber eher lustig.
Dann könnte ich ja mal hier einen Antrag auf Rehabilitation stellen. :L&auml;cheln:   :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## highlander

Ähh ja ich auch
Zur Aorta.Es kommt auch drauf an wo die nun erweitert ist.Am herzen direkt geht da nichts minimalinvasiv.bei dir wird es die Bauaorta sein welche heute minimalinvasiv versorgt werden kann.Da bei mir aber die Aortawurzel mit derAsendens zu weit ist muss da eine offene OP sein.Wenn ganz vie*Ironie on* Glück*Ironie OFF habe ist derAortabogen auch mitbetroffen , dann werden die abzweigenden Giehirnaterien abgeklemmt, das gehirn auf 18 grad runtergekühlt , der ganze Müll ausgetauscht und dann wieder zusamengeflickt*

----------


## Darkdiver

Wenigsten ist danach alles wie neu. Man kann sich auch freuen das die Medizin soweit ist und das flicken kann oder? Wünsche dir alles gute!

----------


## Michi1

Jetzt weiß ich auch warum ich ier im Forum viel überhaupt nicht verstehe. Das sind bei mir auch nicht nur der Alk sondern die vielen Vollnarkose die ich schon hinter mir habe. Aber es fühlt sich super an.

----------


## highlander

normal müsste ich ja mal wieder zur Messung aber ich habe sowas von keine Lust...ist der PSA wieder höher geht der ganze Kram von vorne los...Pollstimol habe ich zwar seit 4 Monaten wieder aber ob ich zur Messung gehen soll weiss ich nicht

----------


## highlander

war mnessen lassen.....1,1...bin froh und gehe wohl erst wieder in 2 Jahren

----------


## tomhsv

Na das ist doch super. Mit den Wert kannst du wohl jetzt endlich beruhigt in die Zukunft schauen.

Ich war übrigens auch wieder kurzfristig in der PSA-Falle. Nach meinem starken Rückgang letzten Dezember auf 1,6. Ging es im Juni wieder auf 3,8. Die Verordnung für mpaMrt hatte ich schon in der Tasche, aber der Wert ging dann wieder auf 2,4 und der Quotient auf 25%, also wieder Entwarnung. Werde jetzt den Wert frühestens in 1 Jahr messen, lassen und nicht wie sonst vom URO empfohlen alle 6 Monate.

----------


## Hans-Theo

Hallo,hatte gestern blutabnahme wegen meinem blutkrebs , und da wurde auch mein PSA wert mit ermittelt, ist von 2.1 auf 1.0 gefallen innerhalb von fast 2 monaten nach meiner bestrahlung. bin weiterhin in kontrolle aber meine der wert ist gut. gruß aus NRW

----------


## highlander

mein Quitient ist bei 7%...ist nir aber sowas von egal...ich gehe anfang 2020 wieder mal zur PSA Messung....meine erweiterte Aorta muss wahrscheinlich sowieso nächstes jahr operiert werden und eine Baustelle reicht mir...ist ja nur ne 8 Stunden OP mit 2 Stunden herz Lunge Maschine

----------


## Colombo

Habt ihr es auch gelesen, Hvielemi ist verstorben.

LG Colombo

----------


## adam 60

> Habt ihr es auch gelesen, Hvielemi ist verstorben.
> 
> LG Colombo


Hallo mein Lieber,
ich Glaube Du bist der letzte hier der es gelesen hat.
ja Konrad war ein Grosser Hier der vielen geholfen hat.
dafür noch mal Daumen hoch.

frohe Weihnachten

Weihnachtlichen Gruss
Adam

----------


## Wolfjanz

Happy Chrimbo, guyz! (Schiebt mal Euren PSA aus den Kulissen, wenigstens bis Hl. 3 Könige :Blinzeln: )

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qG515t_i6sA

Konrad H. guckt jetzt runter auf uns :Blinzeln: 

Gruesse
WJ

----------


## Colombo

Hallo adam 60, Hallo alle zusammen.

Bin relativ neu hier im Forum. Lese viel im Forum. Dabei war mir das Thema PSA 5,2 in Auge gefallen. 

Bin selbst auch unter Manni52 in myprostate.eu zu finden.

Wünsche euch allen viel Kraft und ein besinnliches Weihnachtsfest sowie ein besseres Jahr 2019.

LG Colombo

----------


## obelix

Hallo Colombo,

wie ist die Biopsie am 19.12. verlaufen?

Schöne Weihnachtstage!

----------


## Colombo

> Hallo Colombo,
> 
> wie ist die Biopsie am 19.12. verlaufen?
> 
> Schöne Weihnachtstage!


Hallo

Wenn du das Ergebnis der MRT fusionierte Prostata-Stanzbiopsie meist, kann ich es noch nicht beantworten. Das Ergebnis liegt am 2./3.-01.-2019 vor, so wurde es mir von den Bremer Ärzten mitgeteilt. Ist halt Weihnachten :-)

LG Colombo

----------


## Colombo

Hallo

Sollte Deine Frage auf den Ablauf der Biopsie hindeuten, kann ich folgendes sagen.
Das Prozedere verlief anders als im Mai 2018 bei meinem Urologen. Im Mai sind 12 Proben entnommen worden. Den Ablauf empfand ich (im Mai) nicht wirklich 
schlimm. Auf einer Schmerzskala von 0 - 10 würde ich eine 2 nennen wollen. Also gut auszuhalten. Alle 12 Stanzen waren negativ. Gefunden wurde 
chronisches Prostata Gewebe.

Am 19.12.2018 lief alles anders ab. Es erfolgte die MRT fusionierte Prostata-Stanzbiopsie.
Im Engelshemd im Bett liegend bin ich in das Behandlungszimmer gefahren worden. Dort durfte ich mich auf einen Gynäkologenstuhl setzen (1. Überraschung). 3 
Ärztinen stellten sich bei mir vor und fragen mich immer das Selbe :-) Wie heissen Sie, wie alt sind sie, sind alle Zähne fest und was solle denn gemacht werden 
:-) Auf dem Bauch stand noch ein grosses P geschrieben. :-)  Bei der 3. Ärztin hatte ich es auf den Lippen zu sagen; ich glaube ich bekomme ein neue Zähne :-D!
OK, insgesamt waren 4 Frauen und ein junger Mann (am PC) im Raum. (2.Überraschung) Nachdem die Ultraschall Spule eingeführt worden ist, begann eine Narkoseschwester mit 
der Schlafnarkose, doch es passierte nichts. Grosses erstaunen! Das Gerät wurde neu programmiert, ein anderes Körpergewicht wurde eingegeben. Merken Sie 
schon was wurde ich gefragt, nöö, sagte ich.... nach 20 Sek. wieder die Frage, merken sie noch nichts, ich war noch hellwach und verneinte. (3.Überraschung) Dann ging wohl das 
Licht aus :-)

Was ich nun schreibe liest sich etwas gruselig, im nach hinein kann ich damit aber gut umgehen.
Während der Narkose bin ich wach geworden! Wach geworden heiss nun nicht, völlig da zu sein. Sondern ich merkte einen Schmerz, irgendwo weit weg. Dann war 
wieder alles gut, wieder ein Schmerz. Das wiederholte sich, ich weiss nicht wie oft. Ich konnte nicht zählen und nicht denken, ich fühlte nur einen Schmerz, der unangenehm war. Alles war schwarz, Arme, 
Beine, Mimik und Gestik waren nicht vorhanden. Geräusche oder Stimmen ebenso nicht. Gedanken oder logisches Denken, nichts!  Nur wiederkehrender 
Schmerz, Stanze für Stanze. (4.Überraschung)
Es kam auch keine Panik auf, einfach nichts.
Hat das schon mal jemand erlebt?

Wie gesagt, ich hatte keine Panik oder Angst. Vielleicht wurde einfach zu wenig Schmerzmittel gegeben.
Nach dem Wachwerden musste ich direkt rüber in Bett steigen, es stand direkt neben dem Gy.-Stuhl. Man ist eigentlich gleich wieder voll da.
Da ich Schmerzen hatte, fragte ich die Ärztin ob ich noch Schmerzmittel bekomme. Sie meinte , ich bin schon abgeklemmt und würde ja schon wieder sprechen !?! 

Im Aufwachraum bekam ich eine Ibopofen (600).
Alle 10 Minuten lief ein anderer Artz durch den Raum und befragte die Patienten nach dem Befinden. Ich erzählte ihm meine Wahrnehmung bei der Stanzbiopsie; er 
meinte, er war nicht dabei und könne somit nichts dazu sagen. Meinte dann noch, ich solle bei einer erneuten Biopsie vor der Narkose davon erzählen :-)

LG Colombo

----------


## Michi1

Ich hab da eine Frage. War das dann die Perineale Biopsie. Das wird doch hier im Forum immer empfohlen eine solche machen zu lassen. Ich kann mich erinner das mein Urologe die rektale gemacht hat, ohne eine Betäubung, keine Schmerzen, nur immer erschrocken als er ausgelöst hat. Auch anschließend kein Problem. Ins Auto eingestiegen und nach Hause gefahren. Das wars dann.

----------


## Colombo

Hallo Michi1

Nein, sie erfolgte durch den Darm.

LG Colombo

----------


## Michi1

Und da haben die so einen Aufwand gemacht. Waren das lauter Lehrlinge ? Länger als 5 Min hat das bei mir nicht gedauert. Dabei lag ich zusammengekauert auf der Liege wie bei der Vorsorgeuntersuchung.

----------


## MartinWK

Hallo Colombo, bekamst du Antibiotika-Prophylaxe? Ist bei transrektal unbedingt erforderlich. Vor der Biopsie sind auch MRSA usw. -Test sinnvoll.
Bei Verdacht auf PCa im Apex ist die transperineale Biopsie vorzuziehen: https://prostateimplant.com/prostate-biopsy/
Das sollte seit einigen Jahren bekannt sein (Studie von 2009: Urology-Journal-STPB.pdf).

----------


## Hartmut S

> er  meinte, er war nicht dabei und könne somit nichts dazu sagen. Meinte dann noch, ich solle bei einer erneuten Biopsie vor der Narkose davon erzählen :-)


Der liebe Gott möge dich davon verschonen!
Du bist ja ein lustiger Typ, fasst so wie ich  :L&auml;cheln: 

Moin Colombo,

ist das der Name der Hauptstadt von Sri Lanka, oder der des  Inspektors, dessen Filme ich immer wieder gerne mal sehe?
Danke für das detaillierte Horrorszenarium, dass du mit schwarzem Humor unterlegt hast!
So nahe am Geschehen kommen nur die wenigsten ran.

Ich hatte einmal ein ähnliches Erlebnis, als mir ein Innen- Katheder (zwischen Niere und Blase) gelegt wurde.
3 hübsche OP Schwestern und eine Ärztin versuchten verzweifelt dieses Dingens ohne Schmerzen, mit Hilfe eines Röntgengerätes zu verlegen.
Mein Süßer war so klein, dass sie den Eingang nicht fanden.
Er war geschrumpft, als wenn ich in der Badewanne mit zu heißem Wasser lag.  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 
Ich hatte ganz einfach, wegen den schönen "medizinischen" Frauen Komplexe.

So, nun naht der Heilige Abend, und ich muss noch ein paar Vorbereitungen treffen.

Gruss
Hartmut
und Dir Frohe Weihnachten!

----------


## Heribert

> Was ich nun schreibe liest sich etwas gruselig, im nach hinein kann ich damit aber gut umgehen.
> Während der Narkose bin ich wach geworden! Wach geworden heiss nun nicht, völlig da zu sein. Sondern ich merkte einen Schmerz, irgendwo weit weg. Dann war 
> wieder alles gut, wieder ein Schmerz. Das wiederholte sich, ich weiss nicht wie oft. Ich konnte nicht zählen und nicht denken, ich fühlte nur einen Schmerz, der unangenehm war. Alles war schwarz, Arme, 
> Beine, Mimik und Gestik waren nicht vorhanden. Geräusche oder Stimmen ebenso nicht. Gedanken oder logisches Denken, nichts!  Nur wiederkehrender 
> Schmerz, Stanze für Stanze. (4.Überraschung)


Das liest sich wie nach der Verabfolgung von Propofol. Sobald der Patient aus seinem Tiefschlaf aufzuwachen droht, wird das Mittel nachdosiert. Trotzdem ungewöhnlich!

Heribert

----------


## Hartmut S

Schön, lieber Heribert, dass du dich hier noch einmal gemeldet hast.
Für mich, die Gelegenheit,  Dir und deiner Familie ein schönes Weihnachtsfest zu wünschen!

Eigentlich ist es ja Highlander  sein Tread,
aber nachdem er ja wohl offensichtlich, nach 48 Seiten  eher gesund ist, ist es nicht so schlimm, wenn ich hier schreibe.
Zumindest wird er ja wohl keinen Pca haben.

So, nach dem Essen gibt es gleich Bescherung.
Es gibt ein Schmuckstück und eine Spiele-Konsole.
Mal gucken, wie schlecht es Brigitte danach geht.
Sonst war es der Kartoffelsalat.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Bis demnächst . . . .
Gruss
hartmut

----------


## Colombo

> Hallo Colombo, bekamst du Antibiotika-Prophylaxe? Ist bei transrektal unbedingt erforderlich. Vor der Biopsie sind auch MRSA usw. -Test sinnvoll.
> Bei Verdacht auf PCa im Apex ist die transperineale Biopsie vorzuziehen: https://prostateimplant.com/prostate-biopsy/
> Das sollte seit einigen Jahren bekannt sein (Studie von 2009: Urology-Journal-STPB.pdf).


Hallo

Mir wurde für 3 Tage Ciprofloxacin verabreicht. Hatte kein Fieber, kein Schwitzen.

4 Wochen vorab ist ein Multiparametrisches Prostata-MRT gemacht worden. Kopie des Ablaufs: Wir führen bei ZEMODI schon seit Jahren die multiparametrische  MRT-Untersuchung der Prostata durch. Diese Untersuchung ist zur  Detektion eines relevanten Prostatakarzinoms derzeit das am geeignetste  und schonendste Verfahren, ohne Biopsie und damit ohne Blutungs- oder  Infektionsrisiko. Multiparametrisch bedeutet, dass wir in  höchstmöglicher räumlicher Auflösung an unseren 3T-Geräten verschiedene  Messtechniken anwenden und zur Beurteilung heranziehen, wie  morphologische T2-Bildgebung, Diffusionskontrast, Kontrastmitteldynamik  und in Einzelfällen die MR-Spektroskopie. Die Beurteilung und Befundung  erfolgt nach standardisierten Kriterien (PIRADS).

Im Apex, im hinteren Bereich, dem Darm zugewandten Teil, war etwas auffällig, was wohl nur ein Radiologe erkennen kann!!

LG Colombo

----------


## Colombo

> Der liebe Gott möge dich davon verschonen!
> Du bist ja ein lustiger Typ, fasst so wie ich 
> 
> Moin Colombo,
>  ist das der Name der Hauptstadt von Sri Lanka, oder der des  Inspektors, dessen Filme ich immer wieder gerne mal sehe?


Hallo Hartmut S. 

Nee, weder noch, der Kommissar wird meines wissens mit "U" in der Mitte geschrieben.

Mir gefällt einfach die Buchstaben Kombination :-)

Frohe Weihnachten!

----------


## Muggelino

> Mein „Süßer“ war so klein, dass sie den Eingang nicht fanden.
> Er war geschrumpft, als wenn ich in der Badewanne mit zu heißem Wasser lag. 
> Ich hatte ganz einfach, wegen den schönen "medizinischen" Frauen Komplexe.


Das erstaunt mich jetzt. "Meiner" reagiert(e) genau andersrum: wurde in kaltem Wasser klein und bei schönen Frauen groß! :-)

Detlef

----------


## Colombo

Ergebnis der Biopsie, liegt im Groben vor.
Von 16 Stanzen sind 12 ohne Krebs befund, jedoch chronisch entzündet.
Stanze Nr. 9 ist ohne Inhalt :-) 
Stanze 13-16 ist aus dem im MRT Bericht auffaellige Apex Bereich.
Stanze 13 weist eine Score von 4+3 = 7b auf.
Stanze 14-16 liegt noch nicht vor. 

Uro meint OP oder Bestrahlung, zeitnah.

----------


## highlander

neuer PSA 1,5...vor 1 Jahr und 4 Monaten war er 1,1...nächste Messung Mitte 2021 oder so...schaun ma mal..könnte auch Ende 2021 werden....

----------


## Hartmut S

PSA Wert 5,2  in 2015
Neuer PSA 1.5

Hallo Michael,

mache Dir bitte keine Sorgen.
Alles ist gut!
Du bist gerade erst mal über 50 Jahre alt, und hast keine Vorfahren in Deiner Familie, die an PCa verstorben sind.
Ich denke es reicht, wenn du alle 2 Jahre den PSA kontrollieren lässt.

Ich persönlich würde in deinem Alter gar nichts machen.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## highlander

Hallo Hartmut

naja das weiss ich net so genau ob mein Opa oder Vater Prostatakrebs hatte ....ich bin 47...mach mich net älter als ich bin:-)

nee sorgen mache ich mir deswegen net( mehr )

da macht mir die aorta von 49 mm mehr Sorgen ...muss am Freitag zur Kontrolle

----------


## highlander

war mal wieder beim PSA test......Ergebniss: 1,3......nächste Mal in 2 Jahren

----------

